#ubuntu-x 2007-06-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
* #ubuntu-x  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ubotu> New bug: #121264 in Ubuntu "graphics acceleration is disabled on second X session (dup-of: 86991)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121264
<ubotu> New bug: #6494 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Output to bright (dup-of: 32963)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6494
<ubotu> New bug: #122133 in xorg (main) "dapper->feisty regression: synaptics touchpad not properly configured" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122133
#ubuntu-x 2007-06-26
<ubotu> New bug: #121554 in Ubuntu "Synaptics Touchpad not detected (dup-of: 122133)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121554
<ubotu> New bug: #39073 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "nvidia driver doesn't work at latest upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39073
<ubotu> New bug: #119951 in xorg (main) "screen Resolution cannot change on IBM T30" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119951
<ubotu> New bug: #122253 in xserver-xorg-video-neomagic (main) "buggy dvd playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122253
<ubotu> New bug: #122317 in xserver-xorg-video-vmware (main) "session dies on current gutsy livecd on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122317
<ubotu> New bug: #37341 in kdebase (main) "XF86AudioRaiseVolume key/action not working in kde" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37341
<ubotu> New bug: #120883 in xorg (main) "Dell UltraSharp 2407WFP not recognized" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120883
<ubotu> New bug: #118745 in libgnome (main) "default desktop/panel menu font sizes too small" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118745
<ubotu> New bug: #19457 in kdepim (main) "kontact Imap-adressbook/Imap-calender doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19457
#ubuntu-x 2007-06-27
<bryce> keescook: I have new xorg, xorg-server, xauth, and xinit packages 
<bryce> keescook: I've tested each of these independently and together on my dev box, and they look okay
<bryce> keescook: when you have time, can you please review and upload?
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Uploads
<bryce> I had trouble producing the debdiff for xorg-server (see README in that dir)
<bryce> testing debs for xorg-server and xorg are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/
<bryce> e.g., install/reversion directions are here:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/xorg-server/README
<keescook> bryce: sure, once the freeze is over (since these are "main" packages), I can do that.  I don't want to get in pitti's way atm
<bryce> that's cool, there's not a big hurry
<bryce> fwiw, I'm loving my new test tool.  :-)
<bryce> can't wait to plug it into crucible
<jcristau_> bryce: xauth 1:1.0.2-1 is in experimental, xinit 1.0.4-2 will soon be there too
<bryce> jcristau: oh ok, I wasn't sure where those were in the process
<ubotu> New bug: #122458 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Keyboard layout abnt2 no working in AltGr (/?) in console mode in acer aspire laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122458
<ubotu> New bug: #122556 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122556
<kylem> bryce, ping.
<kylem> oops, still early for you, unping.
<ubotu> New bug: #122610 in xorg-server (main) "xephyr crashes when trying to run a gutsy session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122610
<ubotu> New bug: #122616 in xorg-server (main) "vc switching problems on intel 965 board" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122616
<bryce> heya kylem, prepong
<kylem> mind if i do a -i810 and -intel upload?
<bryce> yep, that's fine.  
<bryce> is there a *changes I could take a look at?
<kylem> not right now.
<bryce> is this for feisty or gutsy, or both?  what is the change?
<kylem> gutsy. adding support for g33/q33/q35.
<bryce> ok, let me know after it's up and I'll take a look then
<kylem> er, i wasn't asking for review, i just didn't want to stomp over your upload if you intended to do one today.
<bryce> ah, no wasn't intending to review, I was just curious about the changes for bug triaging purposes
<bryce> I don't have plans to upload -i810 or -intel today.  There is an 8400M support change I'm hoping to see from upstream, but doubt that'll be coming today (this was the main thing I'm curious about)
<kylem> ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #122628 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122628
<ubotu> New bug: #122652 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[Gutsy Tribe 2]  Widescreen (19") and ATI Radeon w/ ati driver causes horizontal lines in bottom left corner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122652
<ubotu> New bug: #122663 in xorg (main) "X fails to start on gutsy live CD (radeon x1400), even in safe graphics mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122663
#ubuntu-x 2007-06-28
<ubotu> New bug: #122705 in xorg (main) "Xorg Crash - Qt 4.3 OpenGL Programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122705
<ubotu> New bug: #42554 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "With Radeon 7500, screen is always offset to the right" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42554
<ubotu> New bug: #19890 in freeglut (main) "conquest-gl: fail to start (Assertion `window->Window.VisualInfo != ((void *)0)' failed.)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19890
<ubotu> New bug: #29920 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "When idle and screensaver gets active. GLX becomes amazingly slow" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29920
<ubotu> New bug: #57032 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Iraq keyboard layouts crash [Dapper] " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57032
<ubotu> New bug: #122809 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Suspend doesn't work with ati drivers and Radeon M9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122809
<ubotu> New bug: #122787 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Video shows with a blue tinge" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122787
<ubotu> New bug: #77939 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx 3d rendering fails in kernel 2.6.20-3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77939
<ubotu> New bug: #121738 in firefox (main) "Font size in Firefox and Thunderbird (dup-of: 118745)" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121738
<ubotu> New bug: #122886 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Intel mobile graphics controller not detected on GMCHB0ICHB0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122886
<ubotu> New bug: #122327 in xorg (main) "Mauvaise frequence de rafraichissement d'ecran affiche  " [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122327
<jcristau> "Added a conflicts of libgl1-mesa-glx against libgl1-mesa-swx11, and vice versa" wtf? they both have Provides/Conflicts: libgl1
<bryce> hobbsee had trouble getting it installed and added that to solve the conflict she had
<jcristau> i don't understand
<jcristau> i can't see how that would change anything
<bryce> pulling up the irc convo, one sec
<bryce> http://pastebin.ca/594285
<jcristau> yeah, still don't understand how adding a redundant conflict would help
<jcristau> libgl1-mesa-swx11-i686's shlibs are fucked up, though
<bryce> I'm guessing it was due to installing via individual .debs rather than through apt, but I'm not sure
<jcristau> yeah
<jcristau> i'll fix the shlibs thingy in 7.0-1
<bryce> does the change cause any issues?
<jcristau> no, it's just useless
<bryce> btw I found a minor bug in dexconf with xorg - there's a for loop missing its done.  
<bryce> line 473 or so
* pwnguin wonders how that qualifies as minor
<bryce> minor as in a one-line fix ;-)
<bryce> major in terms of potential harm
<jcristau> bryce: also, re: your mail on xorg@, see /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-core/NEWS.Debian.gz
<bryce> jcristau: also I had a question - VMWare has sent me a handy util for detecting if the vmware mouse driver should be used instead of the mouse driver.  I'm wondering where the best place to house such a thing would be?  xorg-server/hw/xfree86/utils/ ?
<bryce> ah, thanks.  "Disable"
<pwnguin> so when should i expect 7.3 to hit gutsy?
<bryce> pwnguin: well, according to http://www.x.org/wiki/Releases/7.3, upstream isn't going to release it until August
<pwnguin> well then
<bryce> pwnguin: however most of the components are being released individually, and we're integrating them as they come
<kylem> we already have most of 7.3
<pwnguin> what im interested in is the part where config files change
<bryce> pwnguin: those are starting to filter in.  The next xorg I'm working on uploading will drop some sections from it
<bryce> other sections will drop in time.
<bryce> when xserver 1.4 is out (presumably by August), the input hotplugging will come, allowing much more to drop
<pwnguin> im hoping it will make things like nv versus nvidia and wacom-tablets simpler to set up
<bryce> yes, wacom will be a post-1.4 type thing
<pwnguin> one of the KC lug members was moaning that xorg was generating too many errors because he didnt have a tablet
<bryce> open vs. binary driver selection I'm less certain about
<bryce> well, those are easy to fix - just comment out the wacom lines ;-)
<jcristau> or ignore them
<pwnguin> no kidding
<pwnguin> ive recently had to fix some stuff related to tabletPC-ness
<bryce> unfortunately, if we drop wacom from the generated xorg.conf's it turns the (harmless) error message into a bug for wacom users
<pwnguin> but theres so many different kinds of wacom users
<pwnguin> im not sure how to generalize the fix
<bryce> in any case, I think everyone is looking forward to xserver 1.4, after which work can go into a proper fix, making wacom auto-detected on the fly
<jcristau> bryce: well i'm not sure i consider "i don't want to have to configure xorg.conf for my tablet" more than a wishlist bug, but.
<pwnguin> the problem is there's no documentation on how to configure it
<pwnguin> nothing in /usr/share/doc worth while
<bryce> jcristau: heh, well this was a decision made before my time, but see no reason to change it
<bryce> actually in joining canonical, getting rid of that wacom section was at the top of my todo list; I was rather bummed to find it'll have to wait until after input hotplugging
<pwnguin> you could always add a script to wacom-tools that munges xorg.conf ;)
<pwnguin> it seems that wacom currently doesn't detect my tablet PC as a tablet PC, because i have to specificy what the manpage says is a default
* pwnguin should probably file a bug about that
<jcristau> bryce: yeah, if the current section works for your users, it's probably fine
<bryce> I created a dexconf patch for any users that really, really want to eliminate it
<bryce> jcristau: for tools that assist in detecting input devices, what would be the right package to put them in?  Would I be ok in patching them into xorg-server/hw/xfree86/utils/ ?
<jcristau> i don't know
<jcristau> probably not, if it's not going upstream
<bryce> assuming the need for the tool will be made obsolete by input hotplugging, I doubt it will be important to push it upstream to xorg.
<bryce> but I'd like to put it in a sensible place in case e.g. debian may want it
<jcristau> probably in the xorg package then
<bryce> ok
<jcristau> (as in source package)
<bryce> it's compiled .c code
<jcristau> not sure which .deb
<bryce> I notice xorg/debian/local/ contains scripts, so wasn't sure that was a good place for it
<jcristau> it also contains xserver-wrapper.c
<kylem> bryce, what's the symptom of this broken loop
<jcristau> dexconf is 439 lines long here
<jcristau> so i can't really see which line 473 you're talking about :)
<bryce> sorry, that was the ubuntu-ized version
<jcristau> anyway, in our version i see one for loop, and it's correct afaics
<bryce> ok well maybe I'm on crack.  I'll take another look and see where it slipped in.
#ubuntu-x 2007-06-29
<bryce> ah, it came in when I did grab-merge.
<ubotu> New bug: #122953 in xserver-xorg-video-via "VIA driver is not compatible with VIA Unichrome Pro IGP 4330" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122953
<ubotu> New bug: #120218 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Two-finger tap for right-click should be used by default (dup-of: 122962)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120218
<ubotu> New bug: #122994 in mesa (main) "mesa 7.0 package needs some cleaning up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122994
<ubotu> New bug: #122999 in mesa (main) "glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in viaXMesaWindowMoved()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122999
<ubotu> New bug: #53525 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Feature request: assign "lock 1st group/lock 2nd group" keyboard layout" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53525
<ubotu> New bug: #123058 in xkeyboard-config "Add colemak layout [Patch] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123058
<ubotu> New bug: #123134 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed when issuing a manual shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123134
<ubotu> New bug: #123040 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia fails to start after recent upgrade of linux-restricted-modules-* and nvidia-*" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123040
#ubuntu-x 2007-06-30
<ubotu> New bug: #123170 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "intel graphics leave TV output ON" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123170
<ubotu> New bug: #122979 in xorg (main) "Video playback gets buggy when Compiz is on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122979
<ubotu> New bug: #122987 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "All font sizes abysmally small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122987
<ubotu> New bug: #122820 in mesa-utils (main) "[gusty]  glxinfo crashes with segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122820
<ubotu> New bug: #123227 in xorg-server (main) "I just get this report every time I log in." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123227
#ubuntu-x 2007-07-01
<ubotu> New bug: #123326 in mesa (main) "glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in viaXMesaWindowMoved()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123326
<ubotu> New bug: #123341 in xorg (main) "Xorg fails to start on Core2 Duo 20" iMac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123341
#ubuntu-x 2008-06-23
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15541910/Xorg_mac-mini_backtrace.txt this backtrace from Bug #218334 looks more like a Xorg keyboard issue but I don't know, maybe someone can have a look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218334 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "lockup on mac mini 945GM [8086:27a2]" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218334
<pwnguin> > Fatal server error:
<pwnguin> > Impossible keyboard event
<pwnguin> whee
<bryce> :-)
<pwnguin> from the log of an xorg crash bug
<pwnguin> im not sure why impossible keys are fatal, but i dare say its not impossible
<pwnguin> > Fatal server error:
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> xsetwacom set pad Button1 "core key a"
<pwnguin> my guess is that xorg somewhere deep down doesn't like multiple devices attached to a single core device
#ubuntu-x 2008-06-24
<pwnguin> i hate bug assassins
 * pwnguin is digging through his bug report history and is finding a couple places where reports have basically been sent out to pasture by certain high level QA people
<pwnguin> yes, i totally wanted my bug report on gdmconf refusing to run without gdm into an answer. because im sure the average answers guy can handle it
<pwnguin> what's the deal with XKB?
<pwnguin> everytime I can actually trace down the roots of a bug, it's XKB =(
<Q-FUNK> could anybody help me SRU bgoglin's -nsc changes to hardy?
<Q-FUNK> mpitti agrees with the autotool, but not with the rest of bgoglin's changes - at least not for hardy.
<Q-FUNK> argh. nvm
<Q-FUNK> done and sponsered by pitti
<Q-FUNK> :)
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: would you have time to check bug #219630 to make sure that I haven't done anything stupid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219630 in xserver-xorg-video-nsc "please add "geode" to driver list in hw/xfree86/common/xf86AutoConfig.c" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219630
<bdmurray> bryce: do you know of a test case for bug 230091?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230091 in ubuntu-ps3-port "ps3 platform not detected correctly by dexconf" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230091
<bryce> bdmurray: on a ps3, run 'dexconf' and then examine /etc/X11/xorg.conf to verify it has the required parameters listed
<bryce> bdmurray: btw does sarah have an email address?  Terri has some questions about the beach trip
#ubuntu-x 2008-06-25
 * pwnguin is one step closer to world domination
<bryce> pwnguin: congrats!  :-)
<pwnguin> bryce: thanks for your help
<pwnguin> i donno what vorian's problm is
<bryce> *shrug* probably just grumpy
<pwnguin> bryce: should i file a bug report that inkscape diagrams suck? :)
<bryce> I'm pretty sure that's already known, but suck in what way exactly?
<pwnguin> in a broad range of ways related to arrow layout
<bryce> oh, yeah that's already fairly well known
<bryce> in fact originally inkscape didn't have any arrows at all.
<pwnguin> hint: this sort of thing is highly related to your last blog entry
<bryce> I hooked up the code to enable them, but there's still a ton of mis-features.  I think a lot are still on my todo list, but my inkscape hacking time has gotten pretty piss poor the last few years
<pwnguin> i bet
<pwnguin> well, as long as its known, no need to rattle cages or anything
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> regarding the streams ui concept, actually I've got a LOT more I plan to go into in upcoming blog entries, but I wanted to split it all up into more easily digested chunks
<bryce> sometimes I think I'm the most long winded blogger...  but sometimes it's easier to explain something in a lot of words than in a short few
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> pictures help
<pwnguin> im using inkscape right now to make a picture of package flow
<bryce> kewl
<bryce> tseliot: I've got a meeting with ATI tomorrow morning, are there any particular -fglrx bugs you'd like me to bring to their attention?
<tseliot> ﻿bryce: nothing comes to my mind, apart from having support for Xen-enabled kernels
<tseliot> since Intrepid will ship with Xen enabled by default
<pwnguin> its already tomorrow morning
<pwnguin> bryce: when do you sleep?
<pwnguin> oh right, you're -2 hours
<bryce> tseliot: so like lp: #151327 ?
<tseliot> bryce: yep
<bryce> tseliot: I mentioned the Xen issue to AMD.  They said it isn't something they've tested before, but they may try testing it. BenC also made some points that the current kernel (in intrepid I guess?) has xen disabled at the moment.
<tseliot> ﻿bryce: ok, good. Only a few minutes ago did I become aware of the fact that BenC has disabled xen
<tseliot> bryce: BTW have a look at my screencast (in my email) when you have the time
<bryce> will do
<Q-FUNK> howdy
<Q-FUNK> bryce: here?
<bryce> yes
<Q-FUNK> ah, cna you come to #ubuntu-devel ?
<Q-FUNK> steve is trying to make his final decision for the geode issue and 8.04.1
<Q-FUNK> re
<Q-FUNK> bryce: did we get the updated -all and -geode packages into the hardy-proposed queue already?
<bryce> Q-FUNK: you should apt-get src and doublecheck
<Q-FUNK> ok
#ubuntu-x 2008-06-26
<Q-FUNK> nope.  none of them appear yet, even in source
<bryce> Q-FUNK: what exactly needs to be changed?
<bryce> Q-FUNK: do you have a debdiff?
<Q-FUNK> I just wanted to double-check whether what was uploaded tonight for all 3 packages was indeed a match for the known-good solution that is already in intrepid
<Q-FUNK> too many debdiffs attached to that bug and somewhat confusing discussions for everyone
<bryce> yeah, I'm really confused at this point
<Q-FUNK> understandable
<Q-FUNK> this is why I wanna triple-check everything now, so that we don't miss it this time.
<Q-FUNK> it's already nice enough of steve to allow me to ping him back in the morning if I notice anything, before 8.04.1 is done.
<Q-FUNK> but that involves me checking the chnages that were commited and testing all 3 packages
<Q-FUNK> ogra's also asked various people on #ltsp, some of whom might have old GX1 hardware, to test this ASAP
<bryce> Q-FUNK: new -nsc just now uploaded to hardy-proposed
<Q-FUNK> thanks!
<Q-FUNK> can we get the new -all too, since steve already approved it?
<Q-FUNK> I think that -geode was the only one where he'd rather have me finetune the changelog, before we'd move ahead.
<bryce> Q-FUNK: what exactly needs to be done? 
<Q-FUNK> for -all?  small diff:  make it depend on -geode instead of -amd
<Q-FUNK> debdiff attached and revised by mpitt
<bryce> link me
<Q-FUNK> this is to allow orphaners to drop the transitional -amd package and, afterwards, to allow -geode to Conflicts with older -amd
<bryce> (I've got some very pressing libx11 changes that are in the queue to do after geode so I want to get this done asap
<Q-FUNK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15558838/xorg.219630.debdiff
<Q-FUNK> the version in the changelog might be incorrect
<Q-FUNK> but the rest of the patch should be good
<bryce> yeah 10.1 is already taken
<bryce> so is 10.2
<bryce> hmm, Q-FUNK, 10.2 is that change 
<Q-FUNK> yes, mpitt revised by debdiff with the correct anticipated version, afaik
<Q-FUNK> by -> my
<bryce> so what do you need me to do precisely?
<Q-FUNK> apply it?
<bryce> like I said, it seems to already be applied and uploaded to hardy-proposed
<Q-FUNK> according to mpitt, it's also needed in intrepid.
<bryce> as 1:7.3+10ubuntu10.2
<Q-FUNK> ah
<Q-FUNK> I don't see it in sources yet
<bryce> I just apt-get source'd it
<Q-FUNK> steve or pitti probably already uploaded it, but I don't see it yet published on this mirror.
<bryce> do you have hardy-proposed in your /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<Q-FUNK> yes
<Q-FUNK> hang on.  I'll switch to the main one, rather than the finnish mirror
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> just seems that the finnish mirror hasn't pulsed yet
<bryce> ok
<bryce> alright I'll get it changed in intrepid
<Q-FUNK> so, ok, -all is done.  now, I just have to wait for -nsc and -geode to enter, then test them
<bryce> Q-FUNK: ok -geode is in intrepid
<Q-FUNK> hm?!
<bryce> Q-FUNK: in intrepid's -all
<Q-FUNK> ah, ok
<bryce> Q-FUNK: you should also forward up with debian to make sure it gets added to debian's -all
<Q-FUNK> then I think that intrepid has absolutely everything that we neeed
<bryce> ok great, then I'll consider geode finally all 100% done now :-)
<Q-FUNK> debian refuses to add any of my packages unless I adopt their scripts.
<Q-FUNK> intrepid already has -nsc and -geode in sync with debian and you just fixed -all, so I cannot think of anything else that needs to be done there.
<Q-FUNK> hardy-proposed is where the last pieces of the puzzle are missing
<bryce> oh yeah, they redid one of our other packages that used cdbs (-newport I think)
<bryce> they don't care for cdbs for some reason
<Q-FUNK> but then it's only a amtter of a few hours of queing in the buildd
<Q-FUNK> ah?  newport also was packaged using cdbs?
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> btw you want to remove newport from ubuntu
<Q-FUNK> jcristau: actually, now that the modular debhelper is out, would it be agreedable to everyone to use that framework as a compromise beween cdbs and the current xsf scripts?
<jcristau> i'm not going to repackage everything, no
<Q-FUNK> since it allegedly introduces a framework similar to cdbs, it's something I might be able to work with.
<jcristau> also, dh 7 doesn't do what i want, so meh
<bryce> ah, it was -openchrome not -newport
<Q-FUNK> ah
<jcristau> i tried using it in xcompmgr as an experiment, doesn't really bring much over previous versions afaict
<jcristau> (because i want to build everything in a builddir, mostly, so i have to do that by hand anyway)
<bryce> jcristau: why do you say we want to remove newport from ubuntu?
<jcristau> bryce: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=393709
<ubottu> Debian bug 393709 in xserver-xorg-video-newport "xserver-xorg-video-newport: video-newport should only exist on mips" [Wishlist,Closed] 
<jcristau> so right now in intrepid it doesn't even build, as it's 'Architecture: mips'
<Q-FUNK> jcristau: I would consider debhelper 7 WIP, but it's already a nice compromise between trusting the almight CDBS for everything and the fine-grained control of dh_* populated rules.
<bryce> jcristau: on intrepid it's only listed in vars.mips now anyway
<jcristau> bryce: right, i dropped it from vars.* before restricting the architecture field :)
<jcristau> Q-FUNK: in any case most of the xsf specific stuff isn't either in debhelper or cdbs (mostly because nobody had time to sort out what should be integrated somewhere else and what should just go), so...
<Q-FUNK> jcristau: what would really make it easier for me to use the XSF stuff is if it were implemented as a nice debhelper module that I would just need to add to one of the simple debhelper 7 targets.
<Q-FUNK> the same way that, with CDBS, someone just adds an include that is specific to e.g. gnome, kde, perl, etc. packages, there would be one for X drivers.
<jcristau> Q-FUNK: i'm not a perl guy, so i don't think i'm not going to do that
<Q-FUNK> :)
<Q-FUNK> same problem here, I'm affraid.
<jcristau> i spend too much time on debian-x as it is
<Q-FUNK> but that would just be the general idea, to at least make the debian/rules human-readable again,  then, I would gladly use it.
<Q-FUNK> understood
<jcristau> what's unreadable about the debian/rules?
<jcristau> (not talking about xsfbs.{mk,sh})
<Q-FUNK> compare it to the simplicity of the cdbs one I use with -geode and you'll see what I mean.  it's a standard automake case, with small additions for versioned X dependencies.
<jcristau> i know what a cdbs rules files looks like, and i don't find that readable
<jcristau> as in i have no idea what happens in there
<Q-FUNK> I don't find it necessary to know what happens at the atomic level.
<jcristau> i find it necessary to be able to fix shit :)
<Q-FUNK> so do I and handmade debhelper rules prevent me from dooing that, while cdbs rules help me do that.
<Q-FUNK> or rather, I avoid situations that need constant fixing and cdbs is a good tool for that
<jcristau> i've seen cdbs break too many times
<Q-FUNK> but really, just for the heck of it, try comparing the exact debian/rules I use for -geode with, let's say, the one used by the team for -nsc.
<Q-FUNK> I haven't seen it break in ages.
<jcristau> yeah, i find one of them readable and the other not. now guess which is which ;)
<Q-FUNK> I see more breakages resulting from GCC transitions exposing upstream bugs that I've ever seen CDBS break.
<Q-FUNK> tetu, le mec :)
<Q-FUNK> but whatever. I'm happy with my choices and so are you. that's what matters the most. :)
<Q-FUNK> bryce: nsc was already synced with debian since a few days.  also geode is synced with debian 2.10
<bryce> Q-FUNK: ok.  you may want to update the state for the -geode/hardy task
<Q-FUNK> geode/hrady is still to be done
<Q-FUNK> I'd need to clena up the chnagelog as steve suggested
<Q-FUNK> geode/intrepid is what's done (transition in -all, plus latest upstream package via debian)
 * bryce nods
<jcristau> Q-FUNK: btw you have some stuff duplicated in debian/rules, and you should use /usr/share/xserver-xorg/serverminver instead of dpkg-query -W xserver-xorg-dev; also use /usr/share/xserver-xorg/videoabiver for the Provides
<Q-FUNK> jcristau: the duplicated stuff was recently removed.
<jcristau> was looking at 2.10.0-3
<Q-FUNK> as for servermin and videoabiver, not backward-compatible, unfortunately, and I need this to be portable to Etch until the debian-olpc guys have upgraded to lenny.
<jcristau> your debian/control isn't portable to etch anyway
<jcristau> because Provides: xserver-xorg-video-2
<Q-FUNK> wtf?!  I had removed that duplicated stuff.  I'm beginging to wonder what my sponsors are smoking.
<Q-FUNK> jcristau: true, but then it's a one-line change
<Q-FUNK> I'd really need to be on the DM keyring to upload my own stuff, to avoid this.
<Q-FUNK> bryce: was it to hardy-proposed that you uploaded -nsc ?  
<bryce> yes
<bryce> Q-FUNK: slangasek's not allowed it through yet though
<Q-FUNK> ah
<Q-FUNK> that would explain it
<Q-FUNK> ok, really heading to bed, now
<wgrant> Hmm... Since I rebooted yesterday, my brightness gradually decreases to 0 over a couple of minutes. Running Intrepid with an i915, and I had a similar problem early in Hardy, but it went the other direction. Shall I file a bug?
<bryce> tjaalton: are you around?
<Q-FUNK> re
<Q-FUNK> seems that the nsc version stated in geode 2.2 Conflicts is incorrect
<Q-FUNK> other than that, it looks good
<Q-FUNK> with the current version missing a 1: and having the wrong version to conflict against, we wouldn't be removing older nsc releases.
#ubuntu-x 2008-06-27
<mario_limonciell> bryce, is this the only patch that was necessary for enabling cantiga, or am I missing something else? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=commitdiff;h=60a380c225d2228f556a9e6f7cc0f6a31c9fd933
<bryce> mario_limonciell: here I'll email you the (pre-validation) kernel code I was sent
<bryce> I followed the directions in that email on the system with fresh Hardy 8.04.0, and it came up without any further changes needed
<mario_limonciell> thanks bryce 
#ubuntu-x 2008-06-29
<tjaalton> bryce: whee. back in the civilized world (for two weeks)
#ubuntu-x 2009-06-22
<hyperair> Sarvatt: okay maybe i was wrong. for some reason, locking the screen for long periods of time raises the memory consumption grealy
<hyperair> greatly*
<Sarvatt> screen locking, cryptloop disks, i'm convinced you're just trying to break stuff now :D
<Sarvatt> darn, need polkit-gobject-1 for a few packages i want to update but it looks like we dont ship that from policykit yet
<hyperair> hey it's dm-crypt stuff not cryptloop you know?
<Sarvatt> oo, didn't notice .31 had ext4 online defragmentation in it
<Sarvatt> wrong channel, sorry
<hyperair> eh it does?
<hyperair> O_O
<hyperair> how do you turn it no?
<hyperair> on*
<RAOF> Alright.  Let's look at updating Karmic's nouveau drivers.
<hyperair> Sarvatt: just booted into the kernel you compiled. for some reason, eventhough KMS is on, there seems to be issues changing VT O_o
<hyperair> when i switch to a tty, it has the image rendered on X, but with funny rainbow like colours 
<Sarvatt> fun!
<hyperair> heheh
 * hyperair is noticing some strange artifacts in compiz animations
<Duke`> can someone try this program and tell me if it segfault: http://pastebin.com/mf5f60dc ? compilation instruction are in file header (at line 2)
<Sarvatt> yep segfaults here
<Duke`> and with LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 ./vbo ?
<Sarvatt> Mesa: User error: GL_INVALID_OPERATION in glMapBufferARB(already mapped)
<Sarvatt> thats with MESA_DEBUG=1
<Duke`> hu ok
<Sarvatt> well it started but isnt doing anything with LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1
<Duke`> you can move the cube with mouse
<Sarvatt> oh had to interact with it :D
<Duke`> :)
<Duke`> I don't have GL_INVALID_OPERATION in software mode
<Duke`> the driver seems to be less smart than before, in regard to VBO mapping/drawing :(
<Sarvatt> doubt it helps but http://sarvatt.com/downloads/glut_bt.txt
<Duke`> in fact, the first time glMapBufferARB is called, it returns a valid pointer, but at the next cycle it returns NULL (because it seems that the GPU is still reading this memory) and it crashes...
<Duke`> hum I suspect a bug
<Sarvatt> Duke`: are you on a 965
<Sarvatt> err sorry, 965+?
<Duke`> 945
<Sarvatt> hyperair: seen this? http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22383
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22383 in Driver/intel "X server stuck in infinite loop on laptop lid close" [Critical,New]
<Sarvatt> hyperair: you should file a bug on fdo about screen locking with compiz enabled leading to a huge gem_objects memory leak that you were talking about
#ubuntu-x 2009-06-23
<Sarvatt> jbarnes: good news!!! figured out Zorael's crash when closing the lid. darn KDE!!
<Zorael> :3
<Sarvatt> in /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank there is a call to lock the screen in KDE before dpms off
<Sarvatt> elif [ `pidof dcopserver` ]; then
<Sarvatt>         dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock
<Sarvatt> fi
<Sarvatt> (then xset dpms force off
<Sarvatt> apparently theres no way to adjust that and it always locks the screen on KDE because of that script
<Sarvatt> thats pretty major and needs to get fixed up, i wonder how many of these bug reports regarding lid close hangs are in KDE
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/390917
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 390917 in acpi-support "screenblank script unconditionally forces screen lock in KDE which causes crashing upon lid close under KMS." [Undecided,New]
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: so what's the root cause of the hang in that case?
<jbarnes> if it's a GPU hang it's still a driver bug
<jbarnes> but if it's some other app locking things up...
<RAOF> Oooh.  I think I might see that bug.
<Sarvatt> theres a problem locking the screen in gnome too, someone was saying they get a huge amount of gem_objects adding up when they locked their screen
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: ah that would be interesting
<Sarvatt> jbarnes: looks like its a userland problem
<Sarvatt> i had hcarty run  sudo xset dpms force off to see if it worked normally or if it crashed for him and it works normally, gnome-screensaver must be calling something else on top of it too
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: ok thanks... please update the bug with whatever you find
<Sarvatt> i'm just guessing gnome-screensaver is locking the screen/session after an extended period of idle, why locking when dpms is off is broken under KMS all around would be interesting to know if thats the case..
<Sarvatt> argh, cant ever be cut and dry.. sudo xset dpms force off && sleep 50 && sudo xset dpms force on hung for him. the other guy was using the lidfix -intel driver and this guy is using the normal one
<Sarvatt> having him update with the driver that has your patch from http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22383 to see if that fixes it
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22383 in Driver/intel "X server stuck in infinite loop on laptop lid close" [Critical,New]
<hyperair> Sarvatt: but it seems fixed.
<hyperair> i haven't tried the laptop lid thing
<hyperair> will try it after thunderbird's done compiling.
<hyperair> stupid enigmail dosen't have a x64 build for tb3
<Sarvatt> oops, Estimated repository size: 1.8 GiB (88.00%) of 2.0 GiB
<Sarvatt> not enough room to update the kernel in edgers, going to have to ask for more
<RAOF_> You could probably out-of-tree the drm modules?
<RAOF_> That's how I need to do the new nouveau-kernel-source package.
<Sarvatt> libdrm is going to need updating before you upload if you're packaging nouveau up
<Sarvatt> i dropped kernel-source completely and threw apw's kernel in here https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau -- there are some huge problems with it right now in that non KMS doesnt even work on any machine i've tested it on
<RAOF_> Sweet.
<RAOF_> I'm just aiming to get it to build out-of-tree right now, though.  That'll be a prerequisite of any package update :)
<Sarvatt> i imagine thats going to break things for non-nouveau on karmic if you do get it working?
<Sarvatt> that'll be odd for the intel/nvidia hybrids
<RAOF_> No, I don't see why?
<RAOF_> Ok, possibly.
<RAOF_> How many intel/nvidia hybrids are there, anyway?
<RAOF_> And they're already broken; the binary driver breaks everything anyway.
<RAOF> Ok.  Here's something that should build out-of-tree.  Let's try it on an actual nvidia-containing laptop!
<hyperair> intel/nvidia hybrids? O_o
<hyperair> you mean there are laptops with two gpus?
<RAOF> Or desktops with integrated intel cards + an actual video card.
<Ng> hyperair: yeah, e.g. some Vaios, they have a switch to flick between performance and battery life
<Ng> I think there might even be a thinkpad with such a thing
<hyperair> hey that's pretty damn cool
<hyperair> for a moment i thought you could have separate X screens on them =\
<RAOF> You'd have problems there already; X doesn't much like multi-card.
<Ng> hyperair: I'm pretty sure it's not cool ;)
 * RAOF wishes get-orig-source didn't have to clone a kernel repository.
<hyperair> Ng: why not?
<hyperair> Ng: only one is active at any one time right?
<Ng> hyperair: yeah, but it's a bit of a nasty hack, it would make more sense for the chipsets to be able to scale themselves up and down, imho
<hyperair> hmm yeah
<hyperair> true
<RAOF> The chipsets already _can_ do that.
<hyperair> nvidia chipsets you mean?
<RAOF> Certainly the nvidia ones can; I presume the intel ones can to.
<hyperair> i'm not sure they can
<hyperair> i'v never heard of any such thing
<hyperair> at the very least, i don't think there are any knobs to tweak
<RAOF> Why would there be?
<hyperair> hmm so it's autoscaling?
<RAOF> Well, care of the driver.
<hyperair> er maybe i'd like to drain my battery extra fast =p
<RAOF> You might want to try running under Windows; I'm fairly sure that exposes some Intel graphics powersave options.
<hyperair> don't remember seeing it =\
<hyperair> but then again that's a desktpo
<RAOF> Yeah.  Amazingly enough, they don't tend to add crazy OMGBATTERYLIFE applications to desktops :)
<hyperair> surely the driver is the same =\
<Sarvatt> check out gmabooster hyperair :D
<hyperair> what/s that? O_o
<Sarvatt> gmabooster.com
<hyperair> huh overclocking intel gpu O_O
<Sarvatt> oh right you're using 965, sorry
<hyperair> ._.
<hyperair> you mean it doesn't work for 965?
<Sarvatt> sweet, thJaeger fixed up wacom for xinput abi 7 and its working here. i really wish we had xorg-testing on the edgers team so other people could help me out without mailing me the packages :)
<Sarvatt> man, this dpms problem is complicated
<cwillu> question:  how long has x2i been in edgers (if it's there at all)?
<Sarvatt> it hasnt been in edgers yet, i've been doing it on my own for the past month or so
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> must be a gedit bug then that pasting and typing occasionally just happens to a previous cursor location
<cwillu> seemed like something that might have been related :p
<Sarvatt> any way you can reproduce it 100% so i can see if it happens to me? i havent noticed that
<Sarvatt> any special plugins you have enabled?
<cwillu> I can't discount a plugin screwup yet
<cwillu> I'd just ignore that I said anything for now :p
<hyperair> what's x2i?
<hyperair> or did you mean xi2?
<Unggnu> hi
<Unggnu> Where can I download the Ubuntu X testing live cd?
<Unggnu> With KMS and latest drivers?
<Unggnu> Or is it already enabled in current Karmic daily cds for -intel?
<Sarvatt> the kernel with KMS enabled default is 2.6.30-10 if you can find a file manifest for the livecd
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: thx
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: it is still not the default kernel so no chance with the daily live cd
<Unggnu> I could try modprobe i915 modeset=1 but it doesn't work with Jaunty. Is anything else needed for kms except of the Kernel parameter?
<Sarvatt> when you boot the livecd, press f6 i think it is so you can see the kernel boot options
<Sarvatt> scroll all the way to the right on the big line of text, and right before you see the -- at the end
<Sarvatt> add i915.modeset=1
<Unggnu> If I enable kms in Jaunty with the 2.6.30 kernel I still can use x but couldn't change to console
<Sarvatt> so it looks like blahblah casper blahblah root blahblah i915.modeset=1 --
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: Ok, thx
<Sarvatt> sounds like you were using the mainline kernels instead of the karmic kernels, you can use video=fbcon at boot time to fix that if you want to use mainline ones for some reason
<Unggnu> yes, mainline in Jaunty
<Sarvatt> use karmic's kernel instead, its alot better for this :)
<Sarvatt> wont have that problem
<Unggnu> But then I have to upgrade to Karmic I guess
<Sarvatt> nope just grab the kernel
<Sarvatt> do you use xorg-edgers?
<Unggnu> Btw. my boottime dropped about 4 seconds with the new Karmic kernel
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: yes, at least some packages
<Sarvatt> if so, just sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.30-10-generic linux-headers-2.6.30-10-generic linux-headers-2.6.30-10
<Unggnu> intel driver and what else is needed to get it running
<Sarvatt> karmic kernel is in the PPA for jaunty
<Sarvatt> you need to upgrade everything in there at the same time, its not meant to be used pick and choose 
<Unggnu> ah ok
<Unggnu> I still want to have a stable system ;)
<Unggnu> So I know what to remove
<Unggnu> -intel, libdrm2 and libdrm-intel
<Unggnu> But the fbcon option sounds promising. I am going to test it
<Sarvatt> you dont want to use edgers then, you really cant just pick and choose because everything in there is built against the other things in there and depends on that. ya really want to use a different PPA if you just want a subset of the things in there
<Unggnu> :)
<Unggnu> The deb packages know what they need so there should be anything missing
<Sarvatt> i wish it was that simple
<Unggnu> The updates repository is great too but I wanted to test the tearing free textured video output
<Unggnu> Works for me :)
<Sarvatt> the deb packages for -intel do not know they were built against dri2proto 2.1 which exposes a new code path at compile time in the driver
<Sarvatt> same for xserver, same for mesa
<Sarvatt> if you just use the intel/drm from there with the ubuntu mesa, things are broken
<Unggnu> video=fbcon was the problem
<Unggnu> The only problem I had was that I have to manually define -intel otherwise I get vesa
<Unggnu> drm2 and drm-intel are installed and current mesa
<Sarvatt> thats because you dont have the xserver in there
<Unggnu> That's why I wanted to test it with Karmic to see if a bug report is needed but obviously not
<Sarvatt> i really need to make the warning about this on the page bigger or something
<cwillu> Sarvatt, re: my other suspend issue (yay acer), http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20520#c54 is reported to help eliminate the other suspend bug that is confounding things a bit
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20520 in Driver/intel "[945GM] display freezes a few minutes after resuming" [Critical,New]
 * cwillu pokes jbarnes with a stick
<Sarvatt> i'm bugged out right now
<cwillu> np
<Sarvatt> lol
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: :)
<Unggnu> I give Karmic a shoot so I can open bug reports if something doesn't work.
 * hyperair just realized that Sarvatt's kernel doesn't have fuse!
<cwillu> "Sarvatt, I tried kexecing to a 2.6.27 kernel with an ext4 root fs, and it broke my suspend"
<Sarvatt> yes it does!
<hyperair> no wait it does
<hyperair> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Sarvatt> it has CUSE too
<hyperair> then why oh why doesn't tomboy detect it?!
<Unggnu> 2.6.27 and ext4?
<cwillu> ext4dev :p
<cwillu> it was a joke
<Sarvatt> LOL
<hyperair> ._.
<Unggnu> Even the 2.6.28 Ubuntu ext4 backport is broken
<Unggnu> Another reason to use the mainline kernel :)
<Unggnu> Does anyone know what was the reason for the fast Gnome start time since Jaunty?
<Sarvatt> i've been trying to figure out the unable to resume from dpms off problems with different people through alot of trial and error, its funny i found a fix for 2 of them because I screwed up
<Unggnu> :)
<hyperair> O-o
 * hyperair configured g-p-m to never dpms off
<Sarvatt> commented out a fi when i shouldnt have so i killed the rest of the script from running which actually made it work right
<hyperair> xDD
<hyperair> hmm 24 hours uptime, compiz crashed once 12 hours ago, and GEM usage at 400M. this is awesome =D
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: If Karmic is shipped with 2.6.31 will KMS be enabled for Radeon too?
<Sarvatt> depends on if they can actually make it work withOUT kms at the same time by then probably :)
<jcristau> .31 sounds early for that
<Sarvatt> agreed
<Sarvatt> imagine if they shipped UXA/KMS in jaunty... they could have since 2.6.29 was released in about the same time span away from jaunty as .31 will be from karmic :D
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: KMS doesn't need to be enabled for Radeon I guess
<Unggnu> And there is a really annoying suspend bug in 2.6.30 which hopefully gets fixed in 2.6.31
<Sarvatt> i saw a promising patch for suspend/resume problems earlier
<Sarvatt> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-June/002963.html
<Unggnu> This is not an Xorg problem in my case.
<Unggnu> my whole system gets corrupted after resume
<Unggnu> readonly file system and so on
<Sarvatt> ?
<Sarvatt> ah
<Unggnu> many dmesg errors and reboot doesn't work
<Sarvatt> Zorael: did I miss anything here? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/390917/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 390917 in acpi-support "screenblank script unconditionally forces screen lock in KDE which causes crashing upon lid close under KMS." [Undecided,New]
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: You mentioned a dpms freeze. Does this still happen with curent -intel driver?
<Sarvatt> yeah quite alot of reports about systems not coming back up from dpms off (be from a lid close or screen idle timeout) in the past few weeks, i was trying to wrap my head around how it works to find any workarounds until its fixed and found one so far but its specific to KDE
<Sarvatt> need to find someone on gnome having the problem to try having CheckPolicy() always return 1 in /usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs and then commenting out the xset dpms force off in /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank to see if that works too
<Sarvatt> well after also changing all of the gnome settings to do nothing instead of blank screen too
<Unggnu> maybe it has something to do with kwin in combination with dpms
<Unggnu> and the driver of course
<Sarvatt> the acpi-support CheckPolicy in that policy-funcs script doesnt even check kde's power manager right as far as i can tell, it always returns 1 and lets acpi-support handle the events and something tells me they are both trying to handle things at the same time :D
<Sarvatt> debian has patches to it that make it check the right things for kde but we dont have that
<Sarvatt> cwillu: wow really good feedback on the patch in the bug you listed
<Sarvatt> have you tried it out yet? need a kernel deb?
<cgregan> hello x team! I was wondering the best place to put the TapButton synclient commands so they are applied during each boot in Karmic?
<Sarvatt> cgregan: sudo wget -O /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi http://sarvatt.com/downloads/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<cgregan> Sarvatt: excellent! Thanks
<hyperair> Sarvatt: considering hal's going to be dropped, where's the next best place to put all that?
<hyperair> Sarvatt: i'm particularly going to miss my emulate 3 buttons hack (enabled for touchpads, disabled for actual mice)
<Sarvatt> wait a week for gnome-settings-daemon to be updated where you can change it directly in the mouse control panel applet :)
<hyperair> a week O_o
<hyperair> i'm interested to see how that goes
<Sarvatt> i could package it for you right now if you want :)
<hyperair> nevermind
<hyperair> if i wanted it that badly, i'd package it myself ;)
<hyperair> i'm just surprised it's coming so quickly
<Sarvatt> you can just grab the source, disable the ubuntu touchpad extension patch, and add this http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=4eb9bd09219afbb56f114a2d10bc585e24db803e
<Sarvatt> well this too maybe :D http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=19476de63d140bb178d79a318e1916ac59d9cda1
<hyperair> hmm.. /me clicks
<hyperair> cool. it works with syndaemon now eh
<Sarvatt> by the time hal is actually gone there will probably be a ton of things to control it, didnt look like it'd be hard to add it to gpointing-device-settings when i was looking at it the other day before i saw it was added to g-s-d
<Sarvatt> gotta reboot and see if g-s-d is fixed with xinput abi 7 now
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: If I use kms it works but I get the wrong resolution
<Unggnu> it gets automatically corrected after starting the Display options but not before
<Unggnu> How can I influence the default resolution of kms?
<Unggnu> It seems that KDE doesn't use the xrandr service anymore
<jbarnes> cwillu: pong
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: Got this dpms freeze again
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: thanks for the summary on that dpms bug
<jbarnes> really seems to point at a driver issue
<Unggnu> Cpu usage seems to be much more better with X in Karmic than in Jaunty
<Sarvatt> yeah for sure, desktop environment doesnt matter and it happened all at once recently.. just thought it was interesting that it could be avoided doing certain things but I couldnt figure out how to find out more info on whats happening. almost seemed like acpid and the desktop environment could be figting over control and both acting on the actions since the policy in there doesnt check for kde4 power management and always tells the ac
<Sarvatt> pi-support scripts run
<Sarvatt> machines up, nothing in the logs but the screen wont turn back on unless the xset dpms force off is removed from the lid close script
<albert23> jbarnes: fwiw, I had a freeze when display went off with the same gpu dump as Ben Gamari. This patch fixed it for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202245/
<jbarnes> albert23: ah that's what my !crtc->enabled patch was supposed to do
<jbarnes> I guess the crtc is still enabled but has a dpms mode of off
<jbarnes> I'll fix it up
<Zorael> Sarvatt: checked bug description, don't think you missed anything
<Sarvatt> bryce: 3 people now that mentioned having problems in irc since the KMS kernel went into karmic an hour ago and all were the fbdev problem
<jbarnes> "the fbdev problem" ?
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=aef6b904ebf0d7de6259058606c7c04ea177bda3
<jbarnes> oh right
<jcristau> would be nice to fix that properly some day..
<Sarvatt> more common than i thought to not have an xorg.conf i guess
<Sarvatt> is it odd that it only happens with KMS?
<bryce> Sarvatt, ah interesting; I'll up that in my todo list for today
<bryce> btw, looking at the -nv pci id stuff presently
<jcristau> Sarvatt: without kms you don't have a fb device
<jcristau> well
<jcristau> at least it's less common
<jcristau> Sarvatt: pretty sure if you boot with vesafb and ums, you get the same FatalError
<jbarnes> albert23: posted an updated patch for the vblank related hang
<jbarnes> should fix the video case too
<jbarnes> though I think there's other code to handle that already
<Sarvatt> ahh i guess i was just assuming usplash loaded a fb of some sort, that'd explain it then
<Sarvatt> nice that they even went and packed intel_agp and i915 into the initrd so it looks nice 4 seconds in instead of 15 :D but usplash doesnt work with KMS so the fsck display and dm-crypt entry screens are tricky this way..
<Duke`> will they do something about usplash and KMS? will they fix it for karmic?
<jbarnes> Duke`: the boot will be so fast you won't want usplash slowing you down
<Duke`> oh yeah :p
<Sarvatt> its about 10 seconds slower on my bootcharts than jaunty was for me, but i get a cursor and panel starting to load a good 20-30 seconds earlier than i did before and it feels faster because of it
<Sarvatt> but my x is pretty different than the one in karmic (using xserver 1.7 with some different options) so i dont know if the speedup is there or all the gnome improvements
 * Sarvatt wishes debuild had an ignore .git option
<bryce> Sarvatt, I think it does actually
<bryce> or you can force it:    debuild -I".git" -sa -S
<Sarvatt> wow i need to look into that then
<bryce> I think there might be a config file or env var you can set or something
<jcristau> '-I -i' works
<superm1> create ~/.devscripts
<superm1> and set DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS
<bryce> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i -I.bzr -I.svn -I.git"
<bryce> aha
<superm1> the one i use probably doesn't account for .git, but it's easily added:
<superm1> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i'(?:^|/).*~$|(?:^|/)\..*\.swp|DEADJOE|(?:/CVS|/RCS|/\.svn|/\.deps|\{arch\}|\.arch-ids|\.arch-inventory|\.bzr|\.bzrignore|\.shelf)(?:$|/)' -ICVS -I.svn -I\{arch\} -I.arch-ids -I.arch-inventory -I.bzr -I.bzrignore -I.shelf"
<bryce> superm1, you run into arch repos much?
 * Sarvatt cheers!
<Sarvatt> thanks for the tip!
<Sarvatt> probably will save me 300MB/day bandwidth from fdo with that :)
<jbarnes> bryce: do you think 352207 might be a dupe of the recent 945 resume bug?
<jbarnes> ah no it's hibernate... nm
<bryce> jbarnes, ah
<jbarnes> trying to reproduce now
<Sarvatt> i've seen the invisible x thing from that before possibly, happened just yesterday actually. somehow x got moved over to VT9 (?) so i thought it was invisible and vt8 became vt1 but that might not be the same :D
<tormod> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17812 :)
<superm1> bryce, no :) I got that somewhere in #ubuntu-motu like 2 years ago and it's not failed me, so i've not changed it
<bryce> superm1, just giving you a hard time.  ;-)
<bryce> tormod, wow, that is like the total inverse of a bug report ;-)
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: ok so there's some confirmation of the patch in http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22383
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22383 in Driver/intel "X server stuck in infinite loop on laptop lid close" [Critical,New]
<jbarnes> sounds like jithin still has issues though, maybe a differnt problem
 * Ng spied a blog post earlier about problems with 2.6.30-10 and the intel driver. not upgraded yet though
<jbarnes> bryce: hah, whenever I add to that hibernate bug something happens right after I hit "commit"
<bryce> jbarnes, heh, figures
<Sarvatt> Ng are you using KMS now? you wont have problems if so
<Ng> Sarvatt: yep
<Ng> :)
<jbarnes> Sarvatt, bryce: just updated https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22383 with a new patch that works for me
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22383 in Driver/intel "X server stuck in infinite loop on laptop lid close" [Critical,New]
<Sarvatt> uploaded to the same place -- https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/bugs
<Sarvatt> well it'll  be there in a few minutes at least
<Sarvatt> oops i referenced the wrong patch name in the changelog but its the kms one and the link is right
<bryce> apw, did the kernel upload with i915.modeset=1 by default go in?
<Sarvatt> yeah a few hours ago
<Sarvatt> 2.6.30-10.12
<bryce> jbarnes, ok cool, I don't know if we have a bug in launchpad on that issue, but if not will it be included in the 2.8 release?
<jbarnes> yeah it should be in 2.8 assuming I get some more good feedback
<bryce> ok cool.  looks like jithin is giving pretty quick feedback on patches
 * bryce is working on the mesa intel memory fixes currently
<jbarnes> yeah shuang came up with a bunch of good ones
<bryce> these look suitable for backporting, but since they appear to be UXA bugs maybe not worth risking it for jaunty.  But we'll see how the testing goes in karmic.
<jbarnes> some are generic I think
<jbarnes> haven't looked too closely though, maybe they only affect dri2 paths
<apw> bryce, yeah went up today finally
<bryce> apw, sweet.  do you plan to put out an announce to ubuntu-devel?  If not, I can do it.
<apw> makes just as much sense if you do it, if you are happy to do it, its late here
<bryce> no prob
#ubuntu-x 2009-06-24
<RAOF> Well, as long as you don't want to actually bring up X, nouveau-kernel-source now does KMS on all cards I have access to.
<bryce> heh
<RAOF> If you'd like it to bring up X, we'll need a newer libdrm-nouveau :)
<RAOF> And I'll need to remember how to git.
<RAOF> At least the new kernel module was satisfyingly easy to build out-of-tree.
<bryce> RAOF, have you looked at the bits we've got in xorg-edgers and sarvatt's ppas?
<RAOF> Some of it, yes.
<RAOF> But shipping an entirely new kernel for the nouveau modules isn't the friendliest idea :).  For the purposes of making that work, I'm just hacking everything locally.
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I played with it some myself last week
<bryce> wasn't able to get up X - probably same problem you're seeing
<bryce> just a black screen
<RAOF> Well, now rather than getting X to crash I can get it to hardlock my system.  That's progress, I guess.
<RAOF> Works fine without KMS, at least.
<RAOF> So, I guess it might be worth updating, next time libdrm is updated.
<RAOF> Damn, nvidia hardware with nouveau is _so_ _much_ _faster_ than intel.
<Sarvatt> .........at what?
<RAOF> At 2d.
<RAOF> Specifically, at GNOME-Do.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: If you'd like an updated nouveau-kernel-source package that doesn't require building an entire kernel in your PPA, I've got one here.
<Sarvatt> upload it to edgers?
<RAOF> Not sure if I'm in that group.  I guess I can join if I'm not!
<RAOF> Mmmmmm.  Karmic's GTK isn't the stablest toolkit ever used by man.
<Sarvatt> if you want to send me the source i'll upload it for ya, think tormod has it moderated and he went to bed
<Sarvatt> its got the drm to support it up there already
<Sarvatt> RAOF: do you have it up on another ppa where we could copy it or something?
<RAOF> Well, netconsole is surprisingly easy to set up.
<maxb> Which package should get "KMS breaks usplash" bugs?
<maxb> and ditto "KMS breaks desktop brighness applet" bugs?
<maxb> Hmm, I guess I'm in the wrong channel, actually :-)
<jcristau> maxb: not sure about usplash, but the latter is kernel.
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Are there still plans for an X testing live cd or are they suspended? I am interested in KMS testing for -ati without messing up my system :)
<Unggnu> Is it worth a bug report against -intel KMS when it uses the wrong resolution at start but xrandr shows still all and the correct one works fine?
<Unggnu> I don't think that a quirk is needed because standard x modesetting doesn't have this problem
<dazjorz> Hi guys :)
<dazjorz> I'd love to help test the Nouveau driver for my card, 7900 GS
<dazjorz> I need to go in a moment, have some more questions (for example: can I choose a driver to use for this session when I boot?); if I come back in about ten hours I'll try to get it up :)
<Unggnu> dazjorz: Not much around atm
<Unggnu> dazjorz: just come back later :)
<dazjorz> I'll stay around :)
<RAOF> dazjorz: Shoot.  I've done most of the nouveau packaging for Ubuntu.
<RAOF> You can't really choose which driver on boot; the binary blob and nouveau drivers are mutually exclusive.
<dazjorz> ah
<dazjorz> I thought there was this page which described current progress for most cards, so I'll check whether mine is in there
<dazjorz> anyway, I really need to go now
<dazjorz> bye :)
<geofft> Has the regression with xserver-xorg-video-intel on the Thinkpad T400 been reported? 
<jcristau> "the regression"...
<geofft> "it doesn't work any more" 
<jcristau> even less details and it'd be perfect.
<geofft> I'm assuming that if it had been reported then that would be unambiguous :) 
<geofft> Basically, with -0ubuntu9.3, X dies with an error about being unable to allocate enough memory. -0ubuntu9 is fine 
<geofft> I'm happy to re-upgrade and post my Xorg.0.log, but I was wondering if this is known 
<geofft> looks like not? 
<jcristau> talking about jaunty, then, i guess.  maybe bryce knows.
<geofft> yup. Jaunty, x-x-video-intel 2:2.6.23-0ubuntu9.3, Intel integrated video 
 * jbarnes looks for jithin
<Sarvatt> jbarnes: i doubt he tried it, or he wasnt using xorg-edgers with it so it didnt work :D
<Sarvatt> he probably saw the changelog didnt have the right patch name
<Sarvatt> both people i was talking to said it fixed it for them
<ccheney> jbarnes: i showed you the thinkpad x200 back at UDS that had the problem with ghost DVI ports showing up and causing KMS to set the internal display to the wrong (too high) resolution, you mentioned there already being a fix out of tree for that, do you know what the status of that is currently?
<jbarnes> ccheney: I think that fix has been pushed into drm-intel-next
<ccheney> jbarnes: do you know when that will go into the kernel?
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: yeah jithin confirmed too... I think he tried to apply my patch after I had pushed some stuff that conflicted
<ccheney> jbarnes: 2.6.31?
<jbarnes> ccheney: yeah
<ccheney> ok
<superm1> bryce, i just uploaded the 9-6 AMD driver to karmic. i had to hunt down a whole bunch of patches to get it compiling on 2.6.30.  it might be useful for that x-updates PPA or edgers PPAs that people are using 2.6.30 with older ubuntu releases.  the patches only get applied when you are building against 2.6.30.
<Sarvatt> ccheney, if you want to try it out without interfering with the ubuntu kernels http://sarvatt.com/downloads/tormod-kernel/
<Sarvatt> just built one with drm-intel-next last night to test out the suspend/resume stuff
<ccheney> Sarvatt: ok, if i get some spare time i'll take a look at it
<Sarvatt> (thats 2.6.31 as of last night)
 * ccheney is busy with moblin at the moment
<ccheney> the ubuntu bug i filed is bug 391720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391720 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gm45] KMS does not detect screen resolution properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391720
<Sarvatt> ahhhh i thought that was happening but i couldnt get anyone on 965 to install driconf to disable it http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=b8e638d4895d2d342306bb6443a455f73903ce20
<Sarvatt> a few people were having the same exact crashes i get on 945 when i enable texture tiling and it was only disabled on <965 before
<Sarvatt> what package should be attached to this bug? netbook-remix metapackages dont pull in ubuntu-standard which udev-extras is a part of so they dont get permissions set right to enable DRI atall on karmic
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/384934
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 384934 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gme] Xorg very slow after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: 945 texture tiling won't really work right now
<Sarvatt> ubuntu-meta?  it probably affects other metapackages as well if they dont pull in ubuntu-standard
<Sarvatt> yeah, someone on 965 had the same exact error i did when i enable it with blender dropdowns giving a bus error 
<Sarvatt> but i couldnt convince them to install driconf to try turning off texture tiling
<Sarvatt> oh nice, thats fixed now with tiling on
<Sarvatt> of course blender dropdown menus still dont render on 945 at all but at least it doesnt crash blender anymore :)
<Sarvatt> wonder if theres a mesa extension i can disable to fix that, LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 works, it hasnt worked since december when i got this aspire one and started messing with it
<jbarnes> maybe one of the front buffer rendering bugs
<Sarvatt> the changes for DRI2GetBuffersWithFormat make the buttons show in the right place before though, without it the buttons would leave the window and overlap my gnome panel up top 
<Sarvatt> unlike before rather
<Sarvatt> dang, compiz is really broken on i965 right now, that has to be the 10th bug report since yesterday with the same problem
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/391808
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391808 in xorg "Xorg segfault 0 on Dell XPS 1330 Intel 945 graphics card" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> bryce: are you sure 109_release_direct_rendering_resources.patch apples to mesa 7.4.1? they didnt bring that back into 7.4 branch only in 7.5 and master
<bryce> Sarvatt, how do you mean?
<bryce> Sarvatt, it seemed to apply and build okay; are there problems with it?
<Sarvatt> i dont know, its just there are quite alot of compiz failing to start with the same backtrace since the mesa update
<bryce> hrm
<Sarvatt> all on 965
<Sarvatt> let me pull up some
<Sarvatt> the one i linked, plus https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/391694 and umm..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391694 in xorg "xorg crashes right after logging in" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/391703
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391703 in mesa "xorg crash during/soon after login in intel_renderbuffer_set_region" [Undecided,New]
<bryce> ok yeah was just looking at one of these
<bryce> Sarvatt, you've traced it definitively to 109?  Perhaps that should just be disabled then
<Sarvatt> no i havent, i just looked at it and saw that what you picked for 109 hasnt been pulled into 7.4 branch but 108 has
<Sarvatt> it was just a guess that it might not apply on 7.4, it could be 108 needing more updates from 7.4 branch too, its just definitely something in those 2 patches that have been added
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?h=mesa_7_4_branch&id=1dbbc39f48ce5f9aa63ab42930b14e48938b326f
<Sarvatt> that was added to 7.4 branch right after 108 got added
<Sarvatt> and they had to release a 7.4.4 that just had that
<bryce> ok, getting a better backtrace from one of the reporters, that may help narrow it down
<bryce> https://pastebin.canonical.com/18959/
<Sarvatt> backtrace is in 3: /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(intel_renderbuffer_set_region+0x41) [0x7f003dea5f01] and that update touches that
<Sarvatt> dont have access to that pastebin
<bryce> hrm, that backtrace doesn't look useful
<Sarvatt> do you see a null anywhere in 3?
<bryce> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/391808
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391808 in xorg "Xorg segfault 0 on Dell XPS 1330 Intel 945 graphics card" [Undecided,New]
<bryce> #4 0x00007f1e9af1f66d in DrawableGone (glxPriv=0x0, xid=0)
<Sarvatt> i'm really not good at tracking that down, but http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?h=mesa_7_4_branch&id=1dbbc39f48ce5f9aa63ab42930b14e48938b326f  was important enough for them to release a 7.4.4 right after 7.4.3 and seems to touch the problem with the 108 patch's commit
<Sarvatt> maybe they should install libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg and libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg to get more info
<bryce> ok yeah, I am digging through the code and will verify
<Sarvatt> yeah here we go
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22408
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22408 in Drivers/DRI/i915 "intel_renderbuffer_set_region crashes when sent NULL as region" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<bryce> bingo
<bryce> hmm, sounds like really we need to merge in 7.4.4
<bryce> but we can patch for now
<Sarvatt> if you arent going to pull in 7.5 anytime soon because of the decision about gallium for sure, that should merge cleanly and build fine.. there was another fix besides 108 and 109 for the memory leaks  but i'm not sure how they interact with 7.4 because neither were added to 7.4 branch (he said 7.4.3 would be the final 7.4 series but that null fix was major enough to do a 7.4.4)
<bryce> Sarvatt, think we should snag http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/patch/?id=4b8cd0b0ad48c3b0129451924f7461ffcbbc8597 too?  Was also referred to in that bug
<Sarvatt> oh yeah that looks like part of it too
<bryce> Sarvatt, all these bugs can be duped to bug #391808, which is the one I'm working on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391808 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] Xorg crash in intel_renderbuffer_set_region() on Dell XPS 1330" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391808
<Sarvatt> ok i'll do that now
<bryce> ok, stuck package in my ppa, and am running a build locally to doublecheck
<bryce> I sure wish mesa built faster
<bryce> I think it really ought to be split up per driver instead of being one big ball of everything
<Sarvatt> got all i could find on the ubuntu-x mailing list
<Sarvatt> yeah its really bad now with 7.5+ because the build process fails 90% of the time on amd64 ever since they redid the osmesa build process
<bryce> erf
<bryce> what was the gallium decision you mentioned?  I've been horrible about not following upstream discussions lately
<Sarvatt> havent been able to work out how to get it to build right, its a race in the install part of the packaging but adding -j1 to cd $(DEB_BUILD_DIR)/$* && $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp install didnt help it
<Sarvatt> maybe cd $(DEB_BUILD_DIR)/$* && sleep 5 && $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp install ?
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> its on debian-x mailing list, let me see if i can find it
<Sarvatt> gallium builds by default now and they were asking if they should package it or disable it
<bryce> Sarvatt, pushed to my ppa:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/+archive/ppa
<bryce> Sarvatt, yeah given how intricate mesa can be, I think I'd be most comfortable waiting until it's packaged in debian.  They're good at sorting out a lot of the packaging issues and such
<bryce> s/good/much better than me/ :-)
<Sarvatt> bryce: you didnt include 111 in the series
<Sarvatt> just testing without it? didnt know if it was intentional or not
<bryce> oh crap
<bryce> Sarvatt, btw, how's the DDX rewrite for -ati going?
<Sarvatt> nothing really changed, they're cleaning the older one they have up a little so it works without KMS/libdrm-radeon1 though -- http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/log/?h=kms-support
<maco> what nixternal was saying about -10 breaking intel graphics yesterday...was that just a side effect of his computer having poor KMS support? like, if i'm currently running with KMS no problem, should i be ok with -10?
<RAOF> I certainly am.
<RAOF> People keep saying -10 doesn't boot right.  It's worked fine for me :)
<Sarvatt> oh shoot, here I was packaging up a mesa 7.4.4 from the tarball and updating the patches to apply but debian already did it
<Sarvatt> it was a side effect of him not having an xorg.conf maco
<maco> you need one now?
<Sarvatt> you'll be fine if it worked previously
<Sarvatt> no theres a bug where fbdev kills the server if its loaded and it gets loaded when you dont have an xorg.conf
<maco> oh. ok thanks. ill go get updates then
<bryce> Sarvatt, <maxb> bryce: It's working fine for me. I can't crash it by doing what I could reliably crash 1ubuntu3 by doing
<Sarvatt> good to hear :)
<bryce> Sarvatt, so 110 alone seems to fix the crash.  But I'll put in 111 as well just in case
<Sarvatt> debian has 7.4.4 as well as 7.5 with gallium disabled now btw, jcristau has been  busy :)
<bryce> yep
<Sarvatt> ubuntu patches 104 105 108 110 and 111 are all upstream in 7.4.4
<bryce> Sarvatt, btw I uploaded the patch which fixes bug 388032 too; I'll go ahead and close it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388032 in xorg-server "[KMS] no display with KMS enabled (intel)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388032
<Sarvatt> woohoo!
<bryce> Sarvatt, yep, all cherrypicks.  Like I said, maybe we should just pull 7.4.4
<bryce> esp. if it looks like 7.5 is still not quite ready for primetime
<Sarvatt> i havent heard anything but good things about 7.5, wouldnt say its not quite ready for primetime by any means. all of the stability fixes go in there and they test stuff on 7.6 before pulling it back into 7.5. they merge the stability fixes into 7.6 every week or so so i've been having to cherry pick from 7.5 into master.. very odd
<Sarvatt> (test new stuff that isnt just a fix on 7.6 I mean)
<Sarvatt> they just pulled in alot of the intel goodies from master to 7.5 last week :)
<Sarvatt> its just the build process i run into problems with but i have a feeling the refreshed 04_osmesa patch might fix that, i've been dropping it completely
<Sarvatt> 7.6 is going to be required for radeon KMS if that gets decided upon, i kind of question how stable 7.6 is going to get by release time because of all the problems on the radeon side with radeon-rewrite in there.. they seem to be taking a KMS/libdrm-radeon1 or nothing approach to it for the time being, the same major bugs have been in the dri1 side for quite some time  :D
#ubuntu-x 2009-06-25
<tormod> 7.6 is more stable (in the non-crashing sense) than 7.4 here, finally those radeon lock-ups disappeared
<tormod> for instance google-earth was locking up the machine quite often in stock jaunty (and intrepid and...)
<Sarvatt> you dont have the radeon_validate_bo assertion problems anymore? alot of other people do
<Sarvatt> i guess its ok when you have libdrm-radeon1
<tormod> no that got fixed for me (the compiz crasher). the others are playing sauerbraten :)
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22438
<tormod> no I am talking DRI1 here
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22438 in Drivers/DRI/r300 "radeon_common.c:1016: radeon_validate_bo: Assertion `radeon->state.validated_bo_count < 32' failed." [Major,New]
<tormod> last time I tried sauerbraten it could not even start, but that was a few releases back
<tormod> and I would take a few assertion crashes over having the machine lock up :)
<tormod> lock-ups are probably under-reported. there's usually no log/debug information to find, and many people are used to it from other or older OSes
<Sarvatt> tormod: think this is going to fix the osmesa build problems? http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=blobdiff;f=debian/patches/04_osmesa_version.diff;h=68c3db0a3e45f765c466d9c3e1666696e281b6c6;hp=108916c675c448e42478b1dca3aa4da9e87ecba9;hb=ec4c889266934372b158bf54cddb8ea99c82ad8b;hpb=c84a384fdfdbaae61d91f9ba632b1df391dc28af
<Sarvatt> (we've been dropping 04_osmesa entirely since the build changes)
<tormod> hmm there was an -install option in there?
<Sarvatt> looks like it will to me :D if anything i'll add 04_osmesa_version.diff entirely from the debian patch so i can keep using origin/ubuntu because the things built are so different
<tormod> this is a patch of a patch... it's hard to read .:)
<Sarvatt> in a hook
<tormod> well you don't want that 6.5.3 hardcoded
<Sarvatt> ahh yeah maybe not looking at the full patch
<Sarvatt> (was looking at the patch to the patch too lol)
<Sarvatt> how about changing the install to  cd $(DEB_BUILD_DIR)/$* && sleep 5 && $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp install
<Sarvatt> -j1 didnt work
<tormod> seems like that patch is just about refreshing the patch to applu
<tormod> *apply
<Sarvatt> yeah it is, full thing just changes the version
<Sarvatt> i dont know why thats done at all
<tormod> I don't think that sleep will help, because everything will run at the same time afterwards
<tormod> I just don't get why things run in parallel when using -j1
<Sarvatt> jbarnes: Zorael just confirmed the fix worked for him too so thats everyone I spoke to that had the dpms off hangs, good job on that patch and thanks :D
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: yay
 * maxb chuckles at bryce's xorg/fbdev patch naming :-)
<Sarvatt> thats the actual patch name from fedora :D http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=aef6b904ebf0d7de6259058606c7c04ea177bda3
<Sarvatt> bryce, i dont know if it helps any but https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Esarvatt/+archive/bugs/+sourcepub/658955/+listing-archive-extra
<bryce> Sarvatt, I *think* I've got the patches all in correctly now
<bryce> Sarvatt, I'll review your merge
<Sarvatt> the orig.tar.gz is the upstream tarball, 04_osmesa_version.diff is the updated one from debian that was needed
<bryce> Sarvatt, are there bugs in launchpad that will be fixed by this upload?  We should probably reference the bugs from the changelog if so
<Sarvatt> yeah, quite alot i imagine
<Sarvatt> so many fixes between 7.4.1 and 7.4.4
<Sarvatt> doesnt help they are attributed to the individual drivers so its hard to look up on launchpad
<bryce> yeah
<Sarvatt> is it smart enough to close bugs that have the upstream reports linked to fdo bugs?
<bryce> no not that smart
<bryce> so if those fdo/deb#'s have corresponding lp#'s, we'd need to insert those
<bryce> Sarvatt, I can take care of doing this
<Sarvatt> if i come up with any i'll let ya know, taking a look around
<bryce> ok cool
<bryce> I'm going through bugs marked "fixed upstream"
<bryce> most were fixed upstream well before 7.4.1 :-.
<Sarvatt> if something was reported against jaunty, but fixed in 7.4.1, what should I do? noticed a few fixed already in karmic
<Sarvatt> well cant say for sure it was fixed in 7.4.1 for this one actually, would need a backtrace with dbg info, but they added a null pointer check to glXGetFBConfigs() that fixed glxinfo in 7.4.1 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/356832
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 356832 in mesa "[UXA] glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in glXGetFBConfigs()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bryce> if it's fixed in karmic, you can close the bug as fixed and we consider it done
<bryce> there are rare circumstances where we might do an SRU backport for a fix, like if it is extraordinarily prevalent, extremely serious, and the patch is nearly guaranteed to be regression-free
<bryce> however, mesa tends to be a bit fragile, and even innocuous looking patches often prove to have side effects we don't notice until it's rolled out
<bryce> what I sometimes do
<bryce> I'll mark the bug fixed, but open a Jaunty task, and comment "If anyone feels like filing an SRU on this, the fix looks like it might be backportable, but I haven't plans to do it myself."
<bryce> in theory, if we magically got everything fixed in karmic and wanted to put time into doing jaunty backports, we could query for viable backport candidate bugs
<Sarvatt> wow quite alot of bugs for that problem actually
<Sarvatt> it hits nvidia binary drivers alot, complains about missing glx implementation and segfaults
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?h=mesa_7_4_branch&id=d2f67910629d7f9b00ba127f2e869f02a72306d2
<Sarvatt> but its just glxinfo..
<bryce> Sarvatt, btw where did you see that debian had 7.4.4 packaged?
<bryce> oh yeah I've seen that one before
<Sarvatt> debian-unstable
<Sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=summary
<bryce> if you can confirm that's fixed, you can probably get tons of karma closing all of those bugs ;-)
<Sarvatt> would that be something worth SRUing? its just glxinfo but apparently alot of things call glxinfo to check capabilities
<bryce> Sarvatt, ok, with the 7.4.4 merge you posted, was that off of debian's stuff, or is it one you merged yourself using the upstream tarball directly?
<Sarvatt> i did it from the upstream tarball directly
<bryce> I'd need to look at the patch...  if it looks innocuous enough, maybe
<bryce> aha ok
<Sarvatt> debian builds alot of stuff we dont so i thought it'd be better that way instead of doing it from git and altering everything, did it with the debian from your 1ubuntu4 release
<Sarvatt> (thats why i saw 111 wasnt enabled)
<bryce> a couple of notes when doing upstream merges,
<bryce> for numbering you should use -0ubuntu1, so that if debian puts out a -1 we can upgrade to it
<Sarvatt> ah i just bumped it from what it was currently
<Sarvatt> was wondering about that
<bryce> also, when we take this approach there is one downside, and that is our orig.tar.gz's usually differ, so we end up needing to do fakesyncs after that.  They're not hard, just an extra step
<bryce> that's one of the reasons we usually prefer to merge from debian rather than just roll it ourselves
<bryce> probably not a big deal here since we're probably going to grab 7.5 soon anyway
<bryce> so....
<Sarvatt> yeah its the final 7.4 release unless some super major bug hits (like compiz not being able to start was)
<Sarvatt> understood though
<bryce> I think we should wait until 7.4.4-1 is out officially, and then merge from debian
<bryce> we've got plenty of time until alpha-3
<bryce> I can roll in your fix for 379797 in the meantime though
<bryce> ...uploaded
<Sarvatt> shoot, cant upload something for jaunty-proposed to a PPA
<Sarvatt> should I just change it to jaunty for the PPA but leave it jaunty-proposed in the debdiff?
<bryce> yep
<Sarvatt> there are over 25 bugs duped to this one and its such a little safe fix i figured it might be worth the time https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/256021
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 256021 in mesa-utils "glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> hits people with nvidia binary drivers installed that arent using nvidia too, compiz and screensavers check glxinfo for support apparently (probably others too) so the segfaults arent as innocuous as i would have thought
<bryce> wow
<bryce> Sarvatt, are you familiar with the SRU process?
<Sarvatt> no, sorry I winged it :(
<bryce> there's some paperwork associated with it, I can take care of that for you, unless you'd like to go through it with my guidance?
<Sarvatt> it would be useful to know but I can go over the wiki again to see what I missed (guessing subscribing a list to it?) or do I need to become a ubuntu member to do it?
<Sarvatt> wow
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/257600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 257600 in mesa "glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,Fix released]
<Sarvatt> theres ANOTHER bug with 31 duplicates thats the same thing
<Sarvatt> i thought i was replying in the same bug
<Sarvatt> now that was confusing
<Sarvatt> shoot! I forgot to add the LP closer to the changelog!
<Sarvatt> when adding 2 bugs, (LP #foo) (LP #foo2) or (LP #foo, foo2)?
<RAOF> Oh!  I see we have libdrm 2.4.11.  When did that happen?
<Sarvatt> month or so ago
<Sarvatt> nouveau needs post 2.4.11 stuff though
<RAOF> Yeah, I know.
<RAOF> But that's a simple patch away.
<RAOF> Incidentally, you could undoubtedly use the nouveau-kernel-source package I just pushed to the nouveau-kms PPA to do the same thing for radeon-kms, if you felt like not building entire kernel trees there.
<bryce>  (LP: #foo, #foo2) is the right syntax
<bryce> Sarvatt, no permissions needed for doing the SRU stuff, it's mainly just writing a report in the description field, to discuss regression potential and stuff
<bryce> Sarvatt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates has the complete directions
<bryce> the 'Procedure' section is the main thing to look at
<bryce> Sarvatt, see bug #368049 as an example of how to fill out a bug's description for filing as an SRU
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368049 in mesa "compiz crashes gnome desktop using default ati driver (radeon X600)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368049
<RAOF> There we go.  Shiny new nouveau in xorg-edgers.
 * Sarvatt cheers
<RAOF> With a little backporting of libdrm-nouveau patches, this could happily go in Karmic.
<RAOF> (Now that we don't need to replace the whole kernel :))
<Sarvatt> dunno why they didnt bump it to 2.4.12 yet, especially with the libdrm-radeon1 changes now too
<Sarvatt> it seems the releases are based on intel api updates only :)
<bryce> RAOF, kewl
<RAOF> bryce: Would you like me to whip up a libdrm revision adding the necessary libdrm-novueau patches in alioth git?
<RAOF> Simply pull in 4 git revisions, inculding 2 nouveau.ko interface breaks ;)
<Sarvatt> the symbol updates needed are in edgers libdrm too
<RAOF> Yeah.
<Sarvatt> well thats not pretty http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa
<Sarvatt> oh was giving a repository not found error for a second there
<Sarvatt> ahh need the trailing / now, my old link stopped working
<Sarvatt> RAOF: copied them into edgers too, thought ya uploaded it there :D
<Sarvatt> we dont really need the nouveau-kms PPA since you went and did that
<Sarvatt> ack nouveau-kernel-source is i386 only? that going to cause problems since it'll pull nouveau-kernel-source from karmic on lpia and x64?
<Sarvatt> wow
<Sarvatt> Status: 	Currently building
<Sarvatt> Queued: 	12 hours ago
<Sarvatt> Started: 	12 hours ago
<Sarvatt> big difference compared to i386 Finished:  	 8 hours ago  (took 3 hours, 9 minutes, 31.8 seconds) 
<hyperair> ohoho .31-rc1 is out =D
<walterheck> hello, i am an utter x-noob. I have a feeling x is not picking up my video driver, as xorg.conf seems very empty
<walterheck> the section device only has one line in it: Identifier"Configured Video Device"
<walterheck> i'm on jaunty and I have an intel X3100
<hyperair> Sarvatt: i managed to get the sarvatt5 kernel to work correctly with modesetting.
<hyperair> Sarvatt: turns out the offending part was the lines in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (1915, intel_agp, and one more, which i've forgotten)
<hyperair> heheh
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: ouch, package deps don't seem to be tracked properly so my gfx stack got hosed
<Sarvatt> jbarnes: what happened?
<jbarnes> I updated libgl
<jbarnes> which didn't automatically pull in libgl-dri or xserver-xorg-core (for the libdri2.so module)
<jbarnes> so dri2 failed to init
<Sarvatt> oh you manually tried to install mesa without using the whole PPA?
<jbarnes> I used apt
<Sarvatt> i dont quite understand, were you using edgers in the first place and an update screwed up? or did you just add it to your sources.list and only tried to install mesa and not do a full apt-get upgrade?
<jbarnes> ah that must have been it
<jbarnes> I just used install and figured it would take care of things
<Sarvatt> ahhh yeah apt-get upgrade would have brought everything in at once, i guess i could start making the depends more strict so that doesnt happen in there
<jbarnes_> Sarvatt: sorry I missed that... my machine hung during dist-upgrade
<Sarvatt> libgl1-mesa-dri is pulled in by a ubuntu metapackage and that gets upgraded right if you just do a apt-get upgrade, some individual mesa things like libgl1-mesa-glx dont depend on it because not everyone wants dri (like non linux arches that debian supports) 
<jbarnes> Sarvatt, ok
<Sarvatt> you probably just had the old libgl1-mesa-dri hanging around messing things up after that
<Sarvatt> woohoo aspire one fan control made it into 2.6.31
<Sarvatt> jbarnes: did you get it working now?
<jbarnes> yeah I'm back up
<jbarnes> with the latest bits + kms
<jbarnes> yay
<Sarvatt> whoa whats this Building armel build of eglibc 2.10.1-0ubuntu1~ppa6 in ubuntu karmic RELEASE [doko/toolchain] 
<Sarvatt> arm supported on PPAs now?? now i just need a darn arm netbook :)
<maxb> Sarvatt: doko has a special ppa for testing toolchain builds
<bryce> Sarvatt, yeah I noticed that too
<Sarvatt>  	Building armel build of thunderbird 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~ppa1 in ubuntu karmic RELEASE [mcasadevall/ppa] 
<Sarvatt> yeah i know about his toolchain PPA, i use it on all my machines
<Sarvatt> hmm well downgrading to mesa 7.4.1 from 7.6 built against dri2proto 2.1 isnt working for me, maybe i need to restart x
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: does the current edgers mesa have the memory leak fixes?
<Sarvatt> yep!
<jbarnes> oh good
<jbarnes> we'll see how bad this gets
<Sarvatt> i was cherry picking them from 7.5 branch for the few days it wasnt in master even
<jbarnes> cool
<jbarnes> looks like I'm up to 600+M of gem objects so far though
<Sarvatt> wow
<Sarvatt> i'm using compiz and i'm at 138MB after 29 hours uptime..
<jbarnes> not bad
<Sarvatt> that doesnt seem right
<Sarvatt> did i not enable compiz lol
<Sarvatt> nope compiz is on
<Sarvatt> wow thats amazingly low...
<jbarnes> my 945 machine is pretty low too
<Sarvatt> i usually would be hovering around 500MB
<jbarnes> hasn't been up long though
<jbarnes> my g45 however... :(
<Sarvatt> errr
<Sarvatt> robert    6528  0.4  0.9  46628 14312 tty1     S+   Jun23  12:38 metacity --replace
<Sarvatt> looks like im not using compiz, no wonder
<Sarvatt> DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace is still running on VT1, guess it fell back to metacity somewhere
<jbarnes> I always leave wobbly windows on so I can tell :
<jbarnes> :)\
<jbarnes> ah typing fail
<Sarvatt> would say it must have crashed and fell back to metacity somewhere, but it wouldnt have released the gem objects so i dont think it was ever running. just starting compiz put its over 300mb
<Sarvatt> somethings really screwed up on xserver master with compiz
<Sarvatt> ahh maybe its http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=3020b1d43e34fca08cd51f7c7c8ed51497d49ef3 need to update things
 * Sarvatt goes back to using mutter instead for GL compositing
<Sarvatt> compiz is for sure running now and i have been opening/closing firefox with 15 tabs in a script for 20 minutes -- 158302208 object bytes
<Sarvatt> maybe i should do some window wobbling to fill it up :)
<Sarvatt> since when do gem objects go down
<Sarvatt> turned on wobbly and it dropped 20MB
<bryce> huh
<Sarvatt> must be part of the memory leak fixes from mesa and i didnt notice it until just now, it never used to go down ever
<Sarvatt> actually discarding objects now, hovering around 900
<jbarnes> who should I harass about getting openconnect* included in ubuntu?
<jbarnes> it's in debian unstable apparently...
<Sarvatt> i see a bug requesting it https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openconnect/+bug/388026
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 388026 in openconnect "Need package for openconnect VPN client" [Undecided,New]
<jbarnes> ah cool
<Sarvatt> wait
<Sarvatt> robert@ubuntu-9{/opt/source/xorg-pkg-tools}:aptitude search openconnect
<Sarvatt> p   openconnect                                                   - Open client for Cisco AnyConnect VPN   
<jbarnes> need networkmanager-openconnect too
<Sarvatt> ahh
<Sarvatt> openconnect (0.98-2) unstable; urgency=low
<Sarvatt>   * Disable the GTK+ UI, so that Network Manager support works.
<jbarnes> hah
<Sarvatt> it has network manager support with it
<Sarvatt> 2.01 in karmic
<Sarvatt> just grabbed the source
<Sarvatt>         mkdir --parents $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/lib/NetworkManager
<Sarvatt>         mv $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/libexec/nm-openconnect-auth-dialog $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/lib/NetworkManager
<Sarvatt> are you using jaunty?
<jbarnes> karmic
<Sarvatt> # We don't enable the GTK+ UI because it conflicts with Network Manager.  If
<Sarvatt> # this turns out to be a problem in the future so we'll have to build two
<Sarvatt> # packages I guess.
<jbarnes> I'll try it out
<Sarvatt> anyone have nvidia binary drivers compiling under 2.6.31-rc1?
<Sarvatt> ah found a patch but nvnews forums are taking a year to load
<bryce> Sarvatt, they won't compile until Nvidia puts out new drivers 
<bryce> or at least, they won't work
<bryce> same with fglrx
<bryce> has 2.6.31* been uploaded to karmic now?
<Sarvatt> theres a patch to fix it that people have working, went through the same deal when i was using 2.6.30-rc1 that took awhile to get into the official drivers
<Sarvatt> nope not yet, guessing it wont be for awhile since so many drivers fail to build against it now
#ubuntu-x 2009-06-26
<bryce> ah ok
<bryce> I've got new versions I should upload... maybe I'll request bug reporters test them and then upload monday
<Sarvatt> vbox nvidia bcmwl so far, found a fix for vbox in svn that i put up a bug about, still trying to load the darn page with the nvidia patch that people say is working to try that out
<bryce> oh wow, today's DebianImportFreeze.  bummer
<Sarvatt> wow
<Sarvatt> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=37305&d=1245688007
<Sarvatt> works, woohoo
<bryce> looks quite simple too
<Sarvatt> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=134779
<Sarvatt> will have to see if theres any problems with it later though, compiled it remotely
<bryce> weird, nvnews.net isn't loading for me
<Sarvatt> yeah it took almost an hour for that page to load
<bryce> ah must be popular ;-)
<Sarvatt> 1028 objects
<Sarvatt> 145694720 object bytes    after 4 hours of compiz running, memory leak is for sure gone here
<bryce> cool
<bryce> I'm finalizing a script to request retesting on most of the -intel bugs
 * hyperair grumbles about modprobe hanging and an oops on the .31 kernel
<hyperair> =(
<hyperair> i can't even boot it
<jbarnes> Sarvatt: I'm up to ~1G of objects
<jbarnes> well over 3000
<hyperair> jbarnes: on which kernel/mesa?
<Sarvatt> wow
<Sarvatt> mesa 7.6.0~git20090624.bc5c40d7-0ubuntu0sarvatt ?
<jbarnes> kernel from today
 * jbarnes gets versions
<jbarnes> 2.6.30-10-generic
<jbarnes> how do I get full version info?
<jbarnes> dpkg -l truncates things
<jbarnes> dpkg -S doesn't show full version info
<jbarnes> 7.6.0~git20090623.4f1e141c-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<jbarnes> apt-cache policy I gues
<Sarvatt> oh you're on x64 arent you
<Sarvatt> it took 24 hours for the darn x64 0624 to build
<Sarvatt> in 0623 i was just cherry picking 2 of the memory leak fixes from 7.5 branch, but 0624 has the merge of 7.5 into 7.6 so maybe there was something else in there
<Sarvatt> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28299189/mesa_7.6.0~git20090623.4f1e141c-0ubuntu0sarvatt_7.6.0~git20090624.bc5c40d7-0ubuntu0sarvatt.diff.gz
<Sarvatt> actually, i wonder if me using      Option  "SwapbuffersWait"       "false" has something to do with it too, i've never ever seen gem_objects staying so low
<jbarnes> no that doesn't affect object creation
<Sarvatt> interesting that Always free image offsets memory when re-initializing texture image fields. and Also release direct rendering resources in glXDestroyGLXPixmap. werent enough to fix the leak then if it ends up being fixed for you in the 0624 one like it is for me
<jbarnes> just upgraded, I'll check tomorrow
<Sarvatt> 945?
<jbarnes> gm45
<jbarnes> err g45
<hyperair> jbarnes: you need a .31 kernel to fully avoid the gem object leak thing, from my experience =\
<hyperair> jbarnes: well i'm actually using a kernel labelled as 2.6.30-sarvatt5
<Sarvatt> that was june 21st linus git
<Sarvatt> guess i could reboot to the ubuntu kernel to see if thats true, i dont think it is though..
<Sarvatt> 144 objects
<Sarvatt> 50532352 object bytes
<Sarvatt> i used to get over 300mb just starting compiz
 * RAOF should make nouveau-kernel-source's get-orig-source do something more smart than cloning a kernel repository and throwing almost all of it away.
<Sarvatt> not much more of an option right now is there? seems to be in a transition stage
 * hyperair has it at ~300M most of the time
<Sarvatt> now that is an amazing amount of new email from ubuntu-x-swat :)
<Sarvatt> 453 objects
<Sarvatt> 78503936 object bytes --- 50 minutes later opening and closing stuff with compiz on under 2.6.30-10
<Sarvatt> switched to gnome-shell to see how leaky this is these days, clutter had some problems not long ago
<bryce> Sarvatt, scary thing is I haven't run the script I mentioned yet...
<Sarvatt> 852 new mails now, lets see how many after the intel bug script of doom :D
<bryce> hehe
<bryce> actually it'll be even worse
<bryce> now I have -fglrx and -nvidia scripts too
<bryce> just doing the final dry runs now, and will be unleashing them soon
<bryce> we're probably going to get a lot of feedback over the next week or so; hopefully it's mostly "looks like it's fixed now".
<Sarvatt> well at least its not right after a big change breaking things like the mesa update, would have lost that crash trend in the noise :D
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> also I figure it's good to get -nvidia and -fglrx tested before the new kernel hits
<bryce> after that we're gonna have to wait a good bit of time before we can have folks retest
<bryce> bug 363467 is the first one notified so far
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363467 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gm965] kubuntu final live cd doesn't start xorg for HP 2710p laptop" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363467
<Sarvatt> anyone used gnome-shell? would like to figure out a way for it to use external gconf schemas so i can change the settings around, menus just a bit too big on a netbook
<Sarvatt> oh sheesh, first link on google has a hack around for it
<bryce> heh
<bryce> 99  bugs changed for  fglrx-installer
<Sarvatt> 100 more new emails :D
<Sarvatt> beat me to it
<bryce> just wait... the -intel and -nvidia scripts are still running
<bryce> I'm probably seriously choking up launchpad's email server
<Sarvatt> would it help any to come up with a symptoms list of changes for -intel in new kernel revisions to match in the scripts? like .31-rc2 has suspend/resume fixes, hdmi detection, tv problems, an agpgart module order fix, 31-rc1 has gem pae support, a cursor corruption on resume fix, displayport, tv/vga detection fixes
<bryce> 160  bugs changed for  nvidia-graphics-drivers-180
<bryce> yeah that'd totally help
<bryce> 126  bugs changed for  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<hyperair> there's an rc2 already?
<Sarvatt> nah just new stuff since rc1
<RAOF> OK.  These intel freezes are becoming increasingly frequent and annoying.
<Ng> RAOF: with what? karmic+KMS with dpms disabled is proving to be extremely reliable atm :)
<Ng> (although I am a kernel behind and had to disable dpms ;)
<RAOF> Ng: Karmic+KMS.  There was a week or so where this combination was silky smooth.  Now, not so much.
<Ng> RAOF: where are you seeing the freezes?
<RAOF> Resume now almost always fails, and now random lockups during regular useage are getting more frequent.
<Ng> huh
<Ng> I'll play with -10 over the weekend, but I can't risk my stability today ;)
<Ng> (I'm doing a very careful karmic dance on my work laptop)
<yoasif> hey guys... how can i best report a problem with the nouveau drivers (not working on my machine(
<Sarvatt> hooo boy 2.6.31-rc1 in karmic now :D the bugs are going to go nuts with all of the things that cant build against it, no nvidia and i imagine ati blobs, bcmwl, vbox
<Sarvatt> hmm, linux-libc-dev now replaces libdrm-dev even though libdrm-dev ships more things than linux-libc-dev does
<Sarvatt> (on the drm side)
<Sarvatt> guess it shouldnt be a problem because it pulls libdrm-dev later than linux-libc-dev on the PPAs? or am I going to have to add a Replaces: linux-libc-dev again to libdrm-dev to compile things
<Sarvatt> looks like thats an old change i just noticed so it shouldnt matter because things are working :D
<Sarvatt> bryce: i updated intel-gpu-tools on edgers, saw someone asking you about a newer version earlier but i closed whatever channel it was so i dont remember the name
<Sarvatt> Depends: libpciaccess0 (>= 0.10), libdrm-intel1 (>= 2.4.9), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdrm2 (>= 2.3.1)
<Sarvatt> hmm it doesnt need that libdrm2 depend
<Sarvatt> guess it doesnt matter, everyone with libdrm-intel1 is going to have it
<bryce_> Sarvatt: cool
<bryce_> Sarvatt: if you'd like to prepare a debdiff of that I'll sponsor it straight away for you
<Sarvatt> oh i just packaged it quickly and didnt even make an orig.tar.gz, how would you want it to be named? the version is still 1.0.1 but theres git updates past it
<bryce_> ah interesting
<bryce_> version would be 1.0.1+gitBLAH-0ubuntu1, but let's check first if debian has packaged it
<Sarvatt> 1.0.1+git20090626-0ubuntu1 and add all the changes to the changelog?
<Sarvatt> i looked there first and couldnt find it, where did you merge it from debian at?
<Sarvatt> anholts intel-gpu-tools-debian?
<bryce_> yeah
<bryce_> oh right, hasn't been accepted into debian yet
<bryce_> yes that looks like a good version number
<Sarvatt> yeah he hasnt updated intel-gpu-tools-debian yet, i used debian/ from your package
<bryce_> ok
<Sarvatt> i also added a git log > ChangeLog and installed it in debian/rules dh_installchangelogs, should i skip that step?
<bryce_> no that's good
<bryce_> in fact if you include the ChangeLog you probably don't need to mention much in debian/changelog... just keep to important highlights
<bryce_> jcristau: any reason you guys aren't including intel-gpu-tools?  should we be sending our debian/ changes upstream for it?
<Sarvatt> tar --exclude=debian --exclude=debian/* --exclude=.git --exclude=.git/* -cf - intel-gpu-tools | gzip -9 >intel_gpu_tools_1.0.1+git20090626.orig.tar.gz
<Sarvatt> would that be the correct name for the orig.tar.gz?
<Sarvatt> oh sorry intel-gpu-tools
<Sarvatt> intel-gpu-tools_1.0.1+git20090626.orig.tar.gz
<bryce_> that may be fine; I usually split it up into several steps
<bryce_> mv $dir intel_gpu_tools_1.0.1+git20090626 ; rm -rf .git debian/ ; gzip -9 ...
<bryce_> that way the directory is named correctly.  However I suspect it may not matter
 * bryce_ is happily closing many bugs from replies to yesterday's bug spam
<jbarnes> hm things seem a little better so far
<jbarnes> ~2700 objects weighing in at around 400M
<Sarvatt> 971 objects 271MB here on the 2.6.30-10 kernel so it wasnt -31 specific at least in my case
<Sarvatt> bryce: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/intel-gpu-tools_1.0.1+git20090626-0ubuntu1.debdiff   https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Esarvatt/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/660025/+listing-archive-extra
<Sarvatt> jbarnes: here is the diff between 0623 and 0624 incase you want to track down where the fix was, anything that doesnt say cherry-pick in the changelog was new https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+files/mesa_7.6.0~git20090623.4f1e141c-0ubuntu0sarvatt_7.6.0~git20090624.bc5c40d7-0ubuntu0sarvatt.diff.gz
<Sarvatt> i pulled Always free image offsets memory when re-initializing texture image fields. and Also release direct rendering resources in glXDestroyGLXPixmap. into 7.6 by hand in the 0623 one so it wasnt those unless they needed other changes to go with it as well
<Sarvatt> all the ones that say (cherry picked from commit x) in the changelog were already in 7.6 i mean
<Sarvatt> i need to turn part messages back on, you probably werent even here when i said all that jbarnes :D
<jbarnes> heh yeah I crashed right after looking at my mem usage
<jbarnes> I think virtualbox grabbed my input and didn't give it back
<jbarnes> I'm on 624 now
<jbarnes> the changelog was big so I didn't bother looking through it
<Sarvatt> yeah sounds like things are better now but still crap on 0623, thats a heck of alot of objects though
<Sarvatt> 911 objects
<Sarvatt> 278081536 object bytes  after 17 hours uptime with compiz
<jbarnes> 965 render probably generates lots of objects
<jbarnes> you're on 945 right?
<Sarvatt> yeah 945GME, aspire one netbook
<Sarvatt> woohoo 7.5-rc4 mesa, that was sorely needed
<Sarvatt> they pulled in like 50 intel fixes and updates after rc3
<Sarvatt> would texture tiling increase object size? it was disabled on 965+ in the 0624 one but not 0623
<jbarnes> only slightly on 965
<jbarnes> 945 is the one that really bloats with texturing
<bryce_> 7.5-rc4 - sweetness
<Sarvatt> surprised it wasnt the 7.5 release
<bryce_> kees has uploaded a fixed read-edid package that works on amd64 :-)
<Sarvatt> bryce_: i noticed you did the dri.pc install differently, the way we've been doing it on the hook was taken from debian-experimental mesa 7.5 by adding usr/lib/glx/pkgconfig/dri.pc usr/lib/pkgconfig/ to libgl1-mesa-dev.install, just aheads up whenever you guys merge 7.5 into the ubuntu branch
<Sarvatt> reworking the hooks in auto-xorg-git now to cope with all these changes :)
<bryce_> ok
<Sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=commit;h=537f3e7a1ef969b191f3d751f17563ab620d3676
<Sarvatt> ah they probably want to update the 7.5 release note docs before final :D
<bryce_> Sarvatt: cool, we can drop our change in favor of those when we update
<Sarvatt> i should have learned my lesson about not updating things until PST work hours are over :D
<Sarvatt> can only upload new full source packages if the commit id is numerically higher or i fudge the version with a .r1 between +gitxxxx and the 8 digit commit id :D
 * Sarvatt jumps to japan real quick where its the 27th.
<Sarvatt> bryce_: did you see 2.6.31-11.13 up on karmic-changes? incoming bugs from anything building modules using the old net_device api, block layer, i2c or agpgart not working anymore (nvidia and fglrx especially)
<bryce_> yeah I've adopted the practice with ppas to always append a ~1 or something
<bryce_> the times when I've failed to do it always end up being the times when I end up needing to do a ~2 ;-)
<bryce_> Sarvatt: yeah jj mentioned .31 was in flight
<Sarvatt> i'm going to be surprised if xserver 1.6.2 gets released before karmic at the rate things are going, much less a 1.7 branch starting..
<Sarvatt> with XI2 1.9.99.12 every input driver needs updating to work with it and they've only updated evdev mouse synaptics acecad and joystick so far a week or so after that came out
<Sarvatt> ThJaeger fixed up wacom to work with it and sent me a package for the PPA that works good
<Sarvatt> superm1: are you around?
<Sarvatt> regarding your bug here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/385658
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 385658 in xorg-server "karmic alpha2 candidate doesn't boot up on Studio XPS 1340" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> the problem is xserver-xorg-video-nv has the pci id installed for your GeForce 9200M GS device, but the PC wants to use the IGP instead
<Sarvatt> which isnt supported
<Sarvatt> I can make a patch for xserver so it falls back to vesa for all 084x and 086x nvidia devices which would fix it in the case of not having an xorg.conf and -nv not installing pci ids, but its kind of tricky while we are installing pci ids with the driver
<Sarvatt> nv works fine for the 9200M GS device though, i dont know what the preferred solution would be because its a really tricky situation
 * hyperair groans
<hyperair> ccache rocks, right up til the point where you end up with truncated files in .ccache because your comp overheated and died, and ext4 likes leaving truncated files around
<Sarvatt> bryce_: do you have any ideas on how we should handle the situation there in that bug?
<Sarvatt> superm1: if you have a machine to test it on, can you try using xorg-edgers to see how it handles it? the -nv driver in there does not install pci ids
<bryce_> hmm
<Sarvatt> all 084x and 086x nvidia devices dont work in -nv, but its binding -nv to it because the 9200M GS does work fine but the PC is a hybrid and wants to use the IGP to save power by default
<bryce_> Sarvatt: regarding xserver 1.7, well good to have the head's up on it, sounds like we want to wait a bit longer.  Maybe we could formalize your ppa a bit more for enterprising souls to test with, but I don't know of much in 1.7 that's a must-have for karmic
<Sarvatt> they pulled the dri2 updates into server_1_6_branch so there isnt much more in 1.7 on the graphics side IMO
<Sarvatt> there is a list of proposed pulls from master into 1.6 branch that we could look into adding to 1.6.2 in karmic http://www.x.org/wiki/Server16Branch
<Sarvatt> the front buffer rendering fixes and dri2proto 2.1 were what i was worried about that lead to me making the PPA for master in the first place
<Sarvatt> yeah my PPA needs some work to get testing done, alot more components build now and i havent reviewed the patches to see why things dont apply, if they were upstream or just need refreshing or didnt apply at all anymore due to changes
<Sarvatt> its just centered around a works for me scenario and doesnt take into account that people might actually use xephyr or kdrive and such :D
<bryce_> yeah at some point during the release cycle I'll shift focus to xserver crash bugs, and agreed we should look into pulling patches from that proposed branch
<bryce_> hopefully if there's no 1.7 in time we at least see a 1.6.2 out.  
<Sarvatt> i dont think xserver 1.6.2 is far off from release, kpackard was saying he wanted to get it out the door that day in #xorg-devel last week but didnt happen, they pulled the dri2 stuff into 1.6 branch post 1.6.1.901 that we have though
<Sarvatt> sorry keithp :)
<Sarvatt> superm1's bug is tricky, does anyone know if there is no pci id file but an xorg.conf exists if the internal xserver detection mechanisms will work similar to not having an xorg.conf in that situation?
<Sarvatt> because if so adding a switch and case check for 0840 and 0860 id's to make them default to vesa in xserver will work
<Duke`_> Sarvatt: no new mesa 7.5 build for jaunty? (last one is from june 22nd)
<Sarvatt> i just uploaded a new one!
<Sarvatt> did it not take?
<Duke`_> Sarvatt: ah yes I got it!
<Sarvatt> mesa - 7.5.0~git20090626+mesa-7-5-branch.2d865034-0ubuntu0sarvatt 
<Duke`_> I checked 10 minutes ago and there was nothing :p
<Sarvatt> :)
<Sarvatt> lol yeah it was building
<Duke`_> thx!
<Sarvatt> no worries!
<Sarvatt> sorry i'm a little negligent about updating jaunty
<bryce_> Sarvatt: I'm looking at superm1's bug currently...
<Sarvatt> if i could get him to confirm it works right when nv.ids isnt installed it'd be a _really_ simple fix
<bryce_> the 170_primary_pci_video_device.patch patch jerone said fixed it in jaunty is still present in karmic...
<Sarvatt> the patch that actually fixed it in jaunty was default_to_vesa
<bryce_> Sarvatt: think he's in texas so maybe he's off work at happy hour or something ;-)
<Sarvatt> ahh
<bryce_> ahh
<bryce_> jinx
<Sarvatt> :D
<Sarvatt> 0840 and 0860 ids need to  be explicitly defaulted to vesa instead of nv really bad
<bryce_> ok
<Sarvatt> they already are by the nv.ids not matching but it screws up when its a hybrid and the unused device actually is supported by nv
<Sarvatt> (since its the first device out of the two)
<bryce_> *&$^ hybrids
<bryce_> ;-)
<Sarvatt> how fedora does it -- they dont install ids, and they add a check for 084x and 086x devices in hw/xfree86/common/xf86AutoConfig.c in xserver and tell it to use vesa if those match
<Sarvatt> instead of "case 0x10de: case 0x12d2:   driverList[0] = "nv";	break;" which matches nvidia unconditionally, they have it doing
<Sarvatt> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/xorg-x11-server/F-11/xserver-1.6.1-nouveau.patch?view=markup
<Sarvatt> easier that way
<Sarvatt> too much to paste :D
<bryce_> looking
<Sarvatt> the bottom part
<Sarvatt> top part is just to shut up a nouveau AIGLX error in xorg.0.log because there is no dri for nouveau
<bryce_> right
<Sarvatt> doesnt help he works for dell and they have a thing for these silly hybrids that the x people refuse to work with :D
<bryce_> yeah sure we could do something like that
<Sarvatt> thats only going to fix it if the nv.ids isnt installed though
<Sarvatt> as far as i can see
<Sarvatt> because it'll still try to use nv because the not in use device is matched as supporting in nv.ids
<Sarvatt> it might _just work_ magically if the nv.ids isnt installed and the driver can do its detection methods instead of getting matched in the id's and forced though
<Sarvatt> which is what i'm unsure of
<bryce_> yeah, might be worth experimenting with
<bryce_> I'm really not certain how we should handle *.ids for karmic
<bryce_> guess we need to come to a decision on that
<Sarvatt> i'll copy -nv from edgers without the nv.ids install and ask him to try that
<bryce_> if we're going to drop *.ids processing, then we may as well move ahead with that now, so we can get stuff straightened out by alpha-3
<bryce_> ok
<Sarvatt> ids are really bad if you ask me in some instances because every driver seems to handle it differently in the post pciaccess world, dropping nv.ids from -nv is going to open up ALOT more chips working right with -nv
<bryce_> if we're going to keep .ids's for karmic, then maybe we need to look into improving the heuristics to account for the hybrid hardware better
<Sarvatt> but it looks like ati handles ids being installed fine because they add everything to a table that can extract it right
<bryce_> can we drop .ids support on a per-driver basis?
<bryce_> maybe we should do it for -nv first to test the waters?
<Sarvatt> -nv has a ton of case checks for supported cards and doesnt add them to the table that 01_gen_pci_ids.diff pulls the ids from 
<Sarvatt> plus debian has dropped pci id installs globally in every driver that i've seen and is working to fix the server detection methods instead of using that hack
<bryce_> mm
<Sarvatt> tjaalton and jcristau are the ones to ask really, i'm not knowledgeable enough about it to give an opinion on it, just seeing the problem in -nv with it gone and it looks like dropping it in -nv helps alot
<Sarvatt> i _really_ think this bug is bogus and the patch should be dropped from -nv by the way https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/321613
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 321613 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "9100m G card (for acer aspire 4350)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Sarvatt> (9100m G falls under 0840 and 0860 that dont work in -nv that fedora explicitly makes use vesa in that patch i linked above)
<Sarvatt> i'll copy nv without the nv.ids installed to an empty ppa and ask people to try it to get some feedback on dropping nv.ids in karmic for that driver
<Sarvatt> its just mainly a problem on the livecd's IMO, who uses -nv outside of that situation? :D
<bryce_> Sarvatt: processing your intel-gpu-utils package now... all looks good, only (picky) detail is to indent the second bullet point (about the changelog) one level since it's a ubuntu change since the last version
<bryce_> anyway, other than that all looks good... upload sponsored :-)
<Sarvatt> oh, I cut and pasted that from your changelog!
#ubuntu-x 2009-06-27
<Sarvatt> ...or did I
<Sarvatt>     - Update build depends for Ubuntu
<Sarvatt>     - Update build depends for Ubuntu
<Sarvatt> yep I did
 * Sarvatt cheers
<Sarvatt> its nice being able to contribute, thanks for the help with it :)
<Sarvatt> i posted on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/385658, hopefully we can get some feedback if dropping the nv.ids fixes it or if xserver is going to need patching to handle it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 385658 in xorg-server "karmic alpha2 candidate doesn't boot up on Studio XPS 1340" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> going to delete that mesa 7.4.4 on there so he doesnt install that too :D
<bryce_> no prob, this is good that you're getting some uploads in; when you're ready to apply for MOTU a long list of uploads will look good on your application
<bryce_> yeah in general I was thinking we'll want to look into either cleaning out old junk from xorg-edgers or requesting more disk space (or maybe both)
<Sarvatt> was waiting for tormod to log on irc to ask him to put in a request for more space since hes the team leader, dont know if they'd listen to me asking :D
<Sarvatt> it would be nice if launchpad could be set to only show a single distro at a time, all the hardy stuff makes it look ugly :)
<Sarvatt> i was looking at answers on launchpad and it looks like asking for more space wont be any problem at all
<Sarvatt> but they replied and said they cant delete PPAs yet when I asked to have a few obsolete ones from my page to be deleted
<Sarvatt> hmm, i'll troll through bug reports on -nv and find more that can use testing -nv without a nv.ids installed, like the 7xxx IGP support bugs
<Sarvatt> too bad adding the AGP/PCI-E bridge cards into -nv wouldnt help anything on jaunty, because it wouldnt be included on the livecd where it matters most
<Sarvatt> but they have the default to vesa so they can just use vesa which works for most people in that regard anyway
<bryce_> yeah there's a dropdown to show just one series at a time but it would be nice to like append "+series/jaunty" to the url to filter it to that 
<Sarvatt> what happens is, the table in nv_driver.c has a list of chips it supports that determine capabilities, but the AGP/PCI-E bridge chips report the pci id of the bridge chip initially so they dont get matched as being supported by -nv. if the driver gets loaded it reads the actual chip behind the bridge to determine what it is from that table. adding the bridge id to the table explicitly without being hidden like i did with the #if 0/#end
<Sarvatt> if makes the driver think the device actually is the bridge chip and it doesnt use the code paths designed for that series of card in the driver
<bryce_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=jaunty  guess that'd do it; kind of ugly tho
<Sarvatt> oh wow, that works!
<Sarvatt> the dropdown doesnt filter it for me, just makes the deb sources change :(
<Sarvatt> there are probably over 100 cards without pci ids explicitly defined in the table 01_gen_pci_ids.diff pulls the ids from
<Sarvatt> (that the driver does work with since they are just incremental revisions of existing cards)
<bryce_> ok, time to head home
<Sarvatt> take care
<Sarvatt> cwillu: hmm http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/6/26/242
<cwillu> thanks
<Sarvatt> ok i'm convinced theres a bug in coreutils now, jaunty has 0 problems building the same mesa packages and the problems only started after the whole mktemp/coreutils problem. theres a race during the install headers part of sw11x+glu where it randomly cant find files to change permissions on them and its taking multiple retries to build on amd64 usually
<Sarvatt> /usr/bin/install: cannot change permissions of `/build/buildd/mesa-7.6.0~git20090626.f57280cc/debian/tmp/usr/include/GL/mesa_wgl.h': No such file or directory
<Sarvatt> make[5]: *** [install-headers] Error 1
<Sarvatt> make[1]: *** [install-swx11+glu] Error 2
<Sarvatt> file it fails on changes every time if it fails
<Sarvatt> time to go over the coreutils bug lists..
<Sarvatt> odd that its specific to the PPAs though, i must have build mesa 7.6 fine on my x64 with pbuilder at least 20 times with no problems but its like 90% failure rate on a PPA
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: the .ids files serve no real purpose anymore, and those have been removed from debian when there have been updates to the drivers
<tjaalton> "someone" just should fix the server when having a stub conf to use the same codepath to build the driver list when there is no conffile
<tjaalton> hmm, did that make any sense
<tjaalton> bryce: push the xserver changes please :)
<bryce> heya tjaalton
<bryce> tjaalton, which changes?
<tjaalton> bryce: howdy! the fbdev-thats-mine patch
<Sarvatt> oh nice, debian isnt even setting PCI_TXT_IDS_DIR in rules anymore so it should ignore any ids that do get installed too :D
<Sarvatt> he pushed that
<Sarvatt> well to karmic, dunno if you meant debian git
<tjaalton> yeah I meant git
<tjaalton> I've been on vacation the past two weeks, and with broken 3G on my laptop post-jaunty, it's been problematic to follow what's happening :)
<tjaalton> luckily putty works on my phone
<bryce> oh yeah, my xserver git clone broke again, and I was too lazy to try to figure out how to unbreak it
<tjaalton> you seem to get that a lot :)
<tjaalton> do you clone it every time?
<tjaalton> it probably happens when you add changes before pulling the newest version from origin
<tjaalton> if the wiki docs are wrong, I'll fix them gladly
<bryce> I guess what happens is I am fussing about in the directory, maybe make some edit, but don't commit.  Then much later on I decide to do some work, so do a git update, and then the repo's screwed up after that
<bryce> that's my guess anyway
<tjaalton> oh yeah
<tjaalton> git reset works there
<bryce> I don't remember doing the changes, so it's possible it just bit rots after a while
<tjaalton> I've done that too, to test some changes locally.. then I'll just end up doing it all again in a proper way :)
<bryce> but re-checking out xserver git takes forever, so at that point I often just give up on it and do the change outside git
<Sarvatt> git clean -xdf git reset --hard origin/ubuntu works :D
<tjaalton> git reset; (pull;) edit; commit; edit; commit etc
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: that too
<tjaalton> yes cloning is slow, depending on how alioth is feeling this week
<tjaalton> but resetting is fast, so best use that :)
<bryce> so then that would be something to put into the wiki docs
<tjaalton> yeah, I'll do taht
<tjaalton> *that
<tjaalton> there's already "recovering from mistakes" part, but it needs --hard
<Sarvatt> reset can leave some local changes around so i do the git clean -xdf too to make sure its just like a fresh clone
<Sarvatt> did dri2proto 2.1 ever get synced?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: yep, added the clean -xdf too on the wikipage
<Sarvatt> what wiki page is it?
<tjaalton> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/GitUsage
<Sarvatt> ohh thanks
<tjaalton> if there's anything to add, just edit at will
 * bryce uploads -nvidia -185 to karmic
<tjaalton> works fine on jaunty :)
<tjaalton> needed it to get bibble5 working
<bryce> saw that mentioned in the changelog
<tjaalton> yep
<bryce> of the 30-40 people who responded to my call to re-test bugs, it seems 80-90% still experienced their bugs
<Sarvatt> might put something about using git reset --hard HEAD~1 to go back one commit instead of the hash
<bryce> but a few were fixed, so that's good
<bryce> the fglrx testing was much more fruitful; the new version there had a pretty high proportion of "it's fixed now" reports
<tjaalton> great
<bryce> also getting good results with the call for -intel testers, although a bit trickier there since people have to test against karmic rather than run with a ppa on jaunty
<tjaalton> we've had a couple of annoying problems at work with intel on jaunty.. one is corruption on some apps (matlab etc), the other is blanking displays when using dvi
<tjaalton> but hardy doesn't support the hardware, so it's jaunty or nothing :/
<bryce> wow - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Sarvatt> yeah ran into alot of people with some really weird settings thanks to that thread
<Sarvatt> looks like its better now though
<bryce> god I hope so
<Sarvatt> jaunty userland really cant cope with KMS without alot of massaging, dont know why people dont upgrade to karmic if they want to be bleeding edge enough to use git packages instead of 2.7.1 :D hotkey-setup has problems and is gone is karmic, mainline kernels dont link in acpi video and fbcon in right, pm-utils in jaunty doesnt handle KMS, i know i'm forgetting other things
<bryce> fraidy cats
<Sarvatt> i should keep an eye on this thread to see when i'm breaking things on jaunty :D
<Sarvatt> how has that mtrr fix for xserver-xorg-video-intel work out?
<bryce> ah, yeah... was complicated by the fact that it required a kernel update AND an X fix
<bryce> once people had both they confirmed the issues went away
<bryce> hrm, I need to get that sru in
<Sarvatt> ..... looks like alot of the people in this thread needing to fix mtrrs dont have gem enabled in the first place because they're using PAE....
<bryce> interesting
<bryce> that PAE kernel is irritating
<bryce> bug 314928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314928 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915GM] MTRR entry gets removed when restarting xorg - causes corruption on ttys" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314928
<bryce> tjaalton, pushed
<tjaalton> bryce: thanks
<Sarvatt> we almost got pushed to PAE in -generic too for 2.6.30-10, that would have been fun :)
<bryce> Sarvatt, mtrr bug sru'd now.
<tjaalton> sigh, the dpms bug is still there with -10
<Sarvatt> bryce: did you binary copy fglrx into xup from edgers instead of rebuild?
<Sarvatt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sarvatt>  xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: libdrm2 (>= 2.4.11+git20090519.f355ad89) but 2.4.9-1ubuntu1~xup~1 is to be installed
<Sarvatt> E: Broken packages
<bryce> yeah I binary copied it
<Sarvatt> deleting and recopying it now
<bryce> wow, didn't know it had a libdrm2 dependency
<Sarvatt> just saw a bug about it
<bryce> thanks
<Sarvatt> forgot it takes awhile to actually delete
<Sarvatt> yeah thats when I know its past my bedtime :) thought it'd be a good idea to bump the version number but uploaded it to karmic by mistake
<Sarvatt> oh nice, i tried out the new thing listed on the PPAs
<Sarvatt>  	 dput ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Sarvatt> and apparently if you have ppa defined in your .dput.cf it uploads to your PPA instead...
<Sarvatt> so i didnt screw up  x-updates after all
<Sarvatt> still not deleted to recopy :(
<Sarvatt> yeesh, crazy how much slower things are without enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 boot options in a ubuntu kernel on these acer aspire ones that have all 8 mtrr's filled with junk entries
<Sarvatt> eww, devicekit-power is horribly broken right now
<Sarvatt> had to build it from git
<jcristau> bryce: anholt was packaging it, i've reviewed his first attempt but don't know the status now
#ubuntu-x 2009-06-28
<Sarvatt> bryce: uploaded a xserver-xorg-video-intel to x-updates for karmic since there are so many bug closers for it, incase people dont want to upgrade the whole x stack and mesa to try it out. fglrx for jaunty is _still_ published like 20 hours later..
<bryce> excellent
<Sarvatt> figured i'd let you do the version bump to reupload it :)
<Sarvatt> oh darn, i looked for bugs by that guy to try to find one on launchpad for the changelog on the x-updates package too
<Sarvatt> in bug 351761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351761 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] Fullscreen graphical corruption on laptops with Intel graphics?" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351761
<Sarvatt> saw his upstream bug report in the git log
<Sarvatt> does incomplete = needs info on launchpad? need more info on this bug to try to track it down https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/390160
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 390160 in mesa "Ogre3D programs crash with intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bryce> Sarvatt, yep
<bryce> Sarvatt, technically "Incomplete" has two states
<bryce> Incomplete w/ response, and Incomplete w/out response
<Sarvatt> i wasnt sure if i couldnt just see the needs info option because i'm not in the right launchpad group, could have sworn i saw a needs info tag before
<bryce> Bugs that are in the latter state we expire after about 30 days
<bryce> ah, you probably saw that in a bugzilla bug
<bryce> if there are ever bugs in state 'incomplete' that you ask a question on, note that this moves the bug to "incomplete with response"
<bryce> so they won't auto-expire
<bryce> what I usually do when asking a question is Incomplete->New, then New->Incomplete+myquestion
<Sarvatt> by the way, heads up on something i just found in #ubuntu+1. they changed the Xv saturation ranges in the nvidia binary drivers and it doesnt transfer the settings right on upgrade
<Sarvatt> the old value of 4096 in .nvidia-settings-rc is the new setting of 0, but upgrading with 4096 in the rc doesnt transfer it to 0 even though the control applet says its at 0
<Sarvatt> so colors are really saturated unless you manually lower it and save, and then raise it back up to 0 and save
<Sarvatt> this is in the 185.18.14 package
<Sarvatt> incase you see any bugs in nvidia regarding colors being wrong with the binary drivers
<Sarvatt> when playing back videos
<Sarvatt> found it in this thread http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133810
<Sarvatt> is it ok if i bump the version on fglrx-installer for x-updates jaunty? i deleted the package since it had problems being binary copied but its still not deleted 2 days later so i cant recopy it
<Sarvatt> ~jaunty2 ok? or 0ubuntu2~jaunty instead?
<Sarvatt> i uploaded an updated synaptics to edgers too because its been like 1.5 months now that the ubuntu patches havent been readded and the amount of bugs about touchpad tapping are nuts so i figured it'd help some people at least..
<bryce> Sarvatt, yeah feel free to up the fglrx-installer in x-updates
<bryce> yeah it's been getting hard to ignore the touchpad tapping issues
<Sarvatt> once gnome-settings-daemon 2.27.4 comes to karmic it wont even matter
<bryce> if it is clear what needs done with synaptics, let me know.  otherwise I'm more or less leaving it to tseliot's judgment
<Sarvatt> since the touchpad panel lets you enable/disable tapping properly now
<Sarvatt> well i guess its still a problem for KDE
<bryce> regarding the nvidia saturation values... perhaps you could talk to mvo about adding a transition for that?
<Sarvatt> oh its really clear, theres a huge bug about it thats really clear about it, all of the ubuntu patches were dropped because the synaptics package name was changed in debian and its getting auto synced
<Sarvatt> ah, will do regarding mvo
<Sarvatt> http://patches.ubuntu.com/x/xfree86-driver-synaptics/extracted/104_always_enable_tapping.patch
<Sarvatt> that patch forced tapping enabled by default, its disabled upstream by default
<Sarvatt> the driver is called xserver-xorg-input-synaptics now
<bryce> ahh
<Sarvatt> the gnome-settings-daemon touchpad plugin doesnt enable/disable tapping in a way that works unless that patch is applied right now
<bryce> ok if you assign the bug to me I'll get the patches moved over and stuff
<Sarvatt> but that will be fixed in the next release
<bryce> if you feel ambitious and want to do it, stick a debdiff on the bug and I'll sponsor for you
<Sarvatt> doing that right now
<Sarvatt> wgrant actually has it in his PPA and is the one the bug is assigned to https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/656773/+listing-archive-extra
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/378391
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378391 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Source rename clobbered local changes (so tapping not working in Karmic)" [High,In progress]
<bryce> ok thanks, I'll review and sponsor that tomorrow
<Sarvatt> attached a debdiff to the bug anyway incase it helps any
<Sarvatt> had already done it when i noticed :D
<Sarvatt> the one on his ppa would be better though, i just didnt put 109 in the series because it didnt apply. they have changed around alps detection and settings upstream so i'm not sure how relevant it is at the moment though
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/commit/?h=synaptics-1.1-branch&id=2b3325dc53d1a560b94b9c88aeb05b0f7f9085cd
<Sarvatt> static Bool is_alps(LocalDevicePtr local); in 109 isnt needed anymore because they built detection into the driver to adjust the edge sizes for different devices now and that could be used, and they have changed the way tap detection happens which fixed needing to adjust fingerLow and fingerHigh for me on a synaptics model touchpad at least
<Sarvatt> the other patch left out from jaunty's synaptics patch series here http://patches.ubuntu.com/x/xfree86-driver-synaptics/extracted/  	(108_syndaemon_xinput_props.patch)
<Sarvatt> oops, is already upstream I meant to say
#ubuntu-x 2010-06-28
 * hyperair has discovered that the only way to reliably get TwoFingerEmulation to detect my two fingers is by using my thumb.
<hyperair> which happens to be just one finger.
<alf__> Hi all! It seems that mesa distributes three separate tarballs: MesaLib, MesaDemos, MesaGLUT
<alf__> Does the Ubuntu mesa source package contain all of them in the orig.tar.gz tarball?
<jcristau> demos and lib iirc
<alf__> jcristau: thanks
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, did nvidia change the paths in the driver again?
<Nightrose> hi
<Nightrose> is just upgraded my system and it decided to reboot in the middle of it
<Nightrose> i finished the update from the command line and now it seems X is broken
<Nightrose> can anyone help me with this?
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to figure out a xorg memory problem. Opening this image with firefox makes xorg use an additional 120 MB of memory: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alkisg/tmp/xorg-memory.jpg
<alkisg> While this image, with the same dimensions, doesn't: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alkisg/tmp/%20no-xorg-memory.jpg
<alkisg> That 120 MB of xorg is only used temporarily, probably while the image is decoded
<alkisg> So one needs to keep an eye on `top` as it only happens for a couple of seconds
<alkisg> That memory need is huge, so it's crashing all the thin clients here...
<alkisg> ...as xorg memory is local to the terminal client, and not on the server
<alkisg> Where should I file it as a bug? xorg? firefox? some jpeg library?
<alkisg> It only happens with firefox, not with e.g. eog
<jcristau> could be X, could be your driver, could be firefox..
<alkisg> It happens with both my nvidia drivers and on virtualbox, so I'd guess it's not the driver
<alkisg> Ah, got it. It doesn't happen if I save the image as .png
<alkisg> So it's probably a problem with the jpeg library used by firefox
<alkisg> I don't know if that's possible, but it might be asking X for memory while decoding the image, instead of using C malloc...
<Nightrose> anyone around who can help me get my system back into a running state please? i really need it to work :/
<alkisg> Oooops sorry it did happen it just happened too fast and I didn't see it with `top`. The client still crashed though. :)
<tormod> Nightrose, please use #ubuntu for support (but try sudo apt-get install)
<Nightrose> i did finish the upgrade from command line afterwards
#ubuntu-x 2010-06-29
<RAOF> alf__: And with mesa 7.9 we'll probably just ship MesaLib in the mesa source package, because mesa-demos has now got a separate repository.
<bjsnider> superm1, was there ever a problem with shared libs in the nvidia blob package conflicting with mesa dev packages, specifically regarding building mythtv?
<superm1> bjsnider, not as far as i'm aware
<superm1> there it some stuff in debian/control for mythtv to allow it to build on older (9.04) packages where vdpau wasn't yet standalone
<superm1> but nothing about mesa that i can think
<superm1> is there aproblem?
<RAOF> Dear i915: More working, less deadlocking in i915_gem_madvise_ioctl!
<diverse_izzue> hi ubuntu X-ers. i'm running lucid on intel graphics and cannot get an external screen to work (it shows "input signal out of range"). xrandr output looks reasonable. same screen worked on lucid+ATI on another machine.
<alf__> Hi all! It seems that egl.pc in libegl1-mesa-dev contains a "Requires.private" to "libdrm, dri2proto ...".
<alf__> Shouldn't the libegl1-mesa-dev package depend on the -dev packages containing the associated "libdrm, dri2proto ..." .pc files?
<RAOF> alf__: Yes.
<alf__> RAOF: I can create a patch for this if you are not working on it already
<RAOF> I'm not working on it already; if you want to create a patch I'll apply it for the next upload, or I can make the changes myself in the next upload.
<alf__> RAOF: I'll create a patch then to save you the trouble :)
<alf__> RAOF: Is mesa 7.9 targeted for maverick?
<RAOF> alf__: Yes.
<alf__> RAOF: great, thanks
 * jcristau sighs at the 20MB MesaDemos tarball
<jcristau> RAOF: would you mind if i accidentally rm'ed progs/objviewer before creating mesa_7.8.2.orig.tar.gz?
<alf__> RAOF: Should I add versioned dependencies to libegl1-mesa-dev eg libdrm-dev (>= 2.4.19) [!hurd-i386] vs just libdrm-dev?
<bjsnider> superm1, one of the mythtv developers was saying to me in an email that he ahd to move some of the shared ibs in the nvidia driver into the -dev package because they conflict with some other -dev packages required to build mythtv
<tseliot> federico1: have you seen our emails on input rotation?
<superm1> bjsnider, on what, maverick?
<superm1> bjsnider, i'm still perplexed, can you reproduce his problem?
<superm1> bjsnider, it might be best to get all of this stuff on a bug 
<bjsnider> superm1, no, on one of the older distros
<superm1> bjsnider, how much older?
<bjsnider> olde than lucid, that's all i know. i don't have many specifics.
<bjsnider> i don't think nvidia-glx-xxx-dev has ever had any shared libs in it though. so i don't know how myth was being built in the past if this was a problem
<superm1> bjsnider, well if the details show up on a bug, can try to reproduce it on a current version
<superm1> otherwise, won't fix most likely for the older one
<shadeslayer> Sarvatt: around?
<shadeslayer> hi,whats the default open source driver for ATi cards on Ubuntu?
<johanbr> shadeslayer, the -ati driver
<shadeslayer> johanbr: ok.. btw any idea on how to get the kernel to boot one step at a time?
<johanbr> I'm not sure what you mean by that
<shadeslayer> johanbr: we have a issue in #kubuntu-devel ... would be helpful if you can join
<shadeslayer> related to g/kdm
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: ^^
<shadeslayer> didnt realise you were here ;)
<Nightrose> 'lo
<shadeslayer> So Nightrose upgraded her system from 9.10 to 10.04 and now k/gdm hangs up 
<Nightrose> (upgrade failed due to computer restarting in the middle of it...)
<Nightrose> i finished it from command line then
<johanbr> hmm... anything in the logs?
<shadeslayer> johanbr: the system freezes up..
<shadeslayer> she can only access the recovery console
<shadeslayer> johanbr: afaik dmesg gets erased after every boot
<shadeslayer> johanbr: ATi card btw
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/5W7qAtcN << hwinfo --framebuffer
<johanbr> anything in /var/log/gdm/* ?
<Nightrose> i'll check - can take a while
<johanbr> and does "sudo startx" work?
<shadeslayer> johanbr: sudo startx ?
<johanbr> yes
<Nightrose> johanbr: there are a few files in that folder - which one do i want?
<johanbr> :0.log is probably most interesting
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> johanbr: pastebin.com/zBuKSZvr
<jefferai> shadeslayer: sup
<shadeslayer> jefferai: johanbr is helping with the issues 
<johanbr> well, trying to anyway :)
<jefferai> johanbr: is there a way to step through the services that are being started during bootup?
<jefferai> so that the exact service that ends up causing the hang can be pinpointed?
<johanbr> jefferai, not that I know of
<jefferai> :-|
<jefferai> johanbr: the hang occurs even when X is not being used
<jefferai> Nightrose: right?
<johanbr> I didn't realize there was a hang
<Nightrose> jefferai: well if i have it use gdm it doesn't seem to come up - before with kdm it did
<johanbr> try booting without "splash" and "quiet" and see what the last thing printed is
<Nightrose> it did = X came up
<jefferai> Nightrose: right, but didn't you say that if you disabled X entirely that it still hung?
<Nightrose> jefferai: i don't really know how to do that - except for booting into recovery mode
<Nightrose> where it doesn't hang
<Nightrose> but that doesn't say much i guess
<johanbr> so everything works except X?
<Nightrose> johanbr: i don't know for sure tbh... - X at least starts when i have it set to start kdm
<shadeslayer> johanbr: apparently X starts -> KDM starts -> everything hangs
<Nightrose> yes
<johanbr> did you try "sudo startx" ?
<Nightrose> screen turns black with non-blinking cursor at top right
<johanbr> definitely sounds like some X package is busted, then
<shadeslayer> jefferai: aha! :D
<shadeslayer> ( and yes thats meant for jefferai :P )
<Nightrose> johanbr: any ideas what to do about it? or where to look for more info?
<johanbr> maybe try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core"
<jefferai> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: i told you it was a X bug :D
<shadeslayer> well.. not exactly x but x related :P
<jefferai> shadeslayer: I didn't disagree about it being an x bug
<jefferai> I said I wasn't convinced it was a video driver bug
<shadeslayer> you didnt agree either ;)
<jefferai> I like to keep options open when debugging
<jefferai> especially debugging distros I don't use
<shadeslayer> jefferai: ok.. im just playing with you ;)
<jefferai> :-)
 * shadeslayer is really gratefull to jefferai
<shadeslayer> *grateful 
<jefferai> :-)
<jefferai> *hugs*
<Nightrose> johanbr: ok can startx from recovery mode - shows login sequenze to kde then freezes somewhere in the middle of it
<johanbr> Nightrose, alright... I guess try the same thing for KDE then
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: ksplash comes online?
<johanbr> "sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdebase" or something similar
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdebase kdelibs
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: jep until it freezes ;-)
<Nightrose> ok
 * jefferai wonders if there is a way to simply reinstall all of the packages in the system
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdebase kdelibs5 actually
<jefferai> like an "emerge -e world" on gentoo :-)
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> heh
<shadeslayer> jefferai: sudo apt-get --reinstall install * :P
 * Nightrose ponders doing that
<jefferai> nice
<jefferai> heh
<Nightrose> bad idea?
<jefferai> sudo is for wimps
<jefferai> su - 
<jefferai> and run wild
<jefferai> :-D
<shadeslayer> :P
<johanbr> I don't think * works
<shadeslayer> johanbr: would that be a bad idea?
<jefferai> sudo apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --list-installed`
<jefferai> or something like that?
 * jefferai doesn't know dpkg options
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658670
<johanbr> you could do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install $(dpkg -l |awk '/^i/{print $2}')"
<johanbr> should be fine, except it'll take quite a while
<Nightrose> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdebase kdelibs5 didn't help
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> well i wasted lots of hours already... one or two more don't hurt at this point
<jefferai> OK, here's another question for you *buntu guys
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: well.. try the command johanbr gave
<jefferai> could it be a stale configuration file?
<Nightrose> yeaü
<Nightrose> *yea
<jefferai> that should have been removed/upgraded, but wsn't?
<shadeslayer> only one way to find out
<shadeslayer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a :P
<johanbr> certainly possible, but a stale config file shouldn't cause the system to hang completely (in most cases)
<johanbr> my guess would be a broken driver or library somewhere
 * jefferai could see it with something udev related, or loading the wrong driver or with the wrong options in X
 * shadeslayer has to go to sleep now
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: your almost done i think :D
<Nightrose> heh
<jefferai> Well
<jefferai> almost done with the things you can do :-)
<Nightrose> johanbr: that stops because amarok-kde4 has not installation candidate
<shadeslayer> amarok kde4 0_o
<Nightrose> ait - s/no installation candidate/is not available but is reffered to by another package
<Nightrose> *wait
<Nightrose> *sigh* :(
<Nightrose> i wasted 2 nights on this already 
<Nightrose> and i don't see how i can finish my 3 talks this way until friday morning
<jefferai> as painful as this sounds, could you do them on your Eee?
<Nightrose> don't even have ooo installed on it since there is no space for it
<Nightrose> :/
<jefferai> oh
<jefferai> hm
<jefferai> other ideas: buy the cheapest video card you can find and try swapping the one you have out
<jefferai> perhaps trying nvidia instead
 * shadeslayer thinks its packaging issues now
<jefferai> usually you can get really old low-end cards for a pittance
<jefferai> shadeslayer: unless it's problems with newer versions of software
<shadeslayer> jefferai: amarok-kde4 was removed
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: your upgrading from 9.10?
<Nightrose> yes
<jefferai> shadeslayer: what about the command johanbr mentioned before, but ignoring deps?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --list-installed`
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> couldn't find package dpgk --listinstalled
<Nightrose> oh sec
<Nightrose> hmm yea
<Nightrose> couldn't find package dpgk --listinstalled
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: list-installed
<jefferai> shadeslayer: I wouldn't attempt my dpkg line
<shadeslayer> missing a - there
<jefferai> since I don't use dpkg
<jefferai> and have no idea what options are there
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: same
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: do
<shadeslayer> *doh
<shadeslayer> not dpgk :P
<shadeslayer> use dppkg
<shadeslayer> uff... dpkg
 * shadeslayer all confuzly
<jefferai> Nightrose: sudo apt-get -m --reinstall install $(dpkg -l |awk '/^i/{print $2}')
<jefferai> the -m tells it to ignore missing packages
<jefferai> this might allow it to continue without amarok-kde4
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> k
<jefferai> and when the offending package that needs amarok-kde4 is reinstalled hopefully the dep will be cleared
<Nightrose> hmmm still complaining about amarok-kde4
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: im off to sleep.. 
<jefferai> Nightrose: try adding -f
<Nightrose> good night shadeslayer
<Nightrose> k
<jefferai> does it say *which* package complains about amarok-kde4?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: i really hope it gets fixed
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> -f doesn't help either
<Nightrose> mpfh
 * jefferai is surprised that packages depend on amarok, not the other way around
<Nightrose> referred to - might not actually be a dependency
<jefferai> oh
<Nightrose> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> amarok-kde4 was removed
<jefferai> dpkg -C ?
<shadeslayer> so what ever was using it needs to be replaced as well
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: do you have good bandwidth ?
<Nightrose> oksih
<Nightrose> *okish
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: is it ok if i reinstall KDE ?
<jefferai> Nightrose: try dpkg -C
<shadeslayer> like  as in you remove whole of KDE and reinstall it
<jefferai> it's the same as dpkg --audit
<Nightrose> jefferai: k
<jefferai> maybe it'll print something useful
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: sure...
<Nightrose> jefferai: nothing
<jefferai> meh
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Nightrose> indeed
<shadeslayer> remove KDE packages and then install kubuntu-desktop
<Nightrose> uff - lot's to type...
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: oh noes
<jefferai> Nightrose: try one more thing -- go to /var/lib/dpkg
<jefferai> grep -ri amarok *
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> jefferai: you seem to know alot,even tho you dont have *buntu ;)
<jefferai> shadeslayer: I just SSHed into a buntu box at work
<shadeslayer> nice
<shadeslayer> jefferai: ( manpages can be found online as well ;) )
<shadeslayer> manpages.ubuntu.com
<Nightrose> jefferai: there is just a dpkg.log file - no folder
<jefferai> Nightrose: better idea: 
<jefferai> cd /var/lib/apt
<jefferai> grep -ri amarok-kde4
<jefferai> it should show files nin lists/
<shadeslayer> jefferai: dude... cant you ssh into Nightrose's box?
<jefferai> dunno
<jefferai> that's up to her
<shadeslayer> if that can be done..
<shadeslayer> then you can directly copy paste the command
<jefferai> also I have to leave soon
<Nightrose> sure
<jefferai> :-|
<shadeslayer> :(
<Nightrose> though i'm behind a router - not sure if that'll work
<jefferai> ah
<jefferai> sec
<shadeslayer> jefferai: i think that its due to loads of stupid packages that got left behind from 9.10
<johanbr> Nightrose, hmm... try "dpkg -l |awk '/^i/{print $2}' >/tmp/a"
<johanbr> then "nano /tmp/a" to remove any troublesome packages
<johanbr> then "sudo apt-get --reinstall install $(cat /tmp/a)"
#ubuntu-x 2010-06-30
<RAOF> alf__: whether or not to put versioned depends on the dev package really depends on whether the package requires headers that new to build against.  I think the answer there is “yes”.
<RAOF> Hah!  I know why my GM45 wasn't seeing any of the crazy troubles other people were — it's because I wasn't using dual-head.  Light up a second monitor and it gets much more satisfyingly dead!
<Kano> hi, will maverick receive all updates for intel q2 drivers like libdrm?
<bjsnider> tseliot, the alias in the modprobe.conf file "nvidia nvidia-current" is no longer being created by the packaging scripts. I just checked the maverick build and also the lucid ppa version. the file has the blacklist lines but not the alias
<tseliot> bjsnider: I'm pretty sure it did it here. Let me check
<bjsnider> i checked the amd64 build. maybe it works on the i386 one
<tseliot> bjsnider: both i386 and amd64 have it here. Are you checking the nvidia-current-modaliases package or nvidia-185-modaliases?
<bjsnider> i'm checking the nvidia-current package
<bjsnider> i'm talking about the /lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf file
<tseliot> ah, modprobe, sorry, I misread your message
<bjsnider> echo "alias nvidia $(PKG_module)" >> $(CURDIR)/debian/$(PKG_driver)$(PKG_configdir)/modprobe.conf
<bjsnider> that line isn't working for some reason
<bjsnider> but the previous line is, the one that creates the file and puts the blacklist lines in it
<tseliot> alias nvidia nvidia-current (on amd64)
<tseliot> same in i386
<tseliot> let me check the packages from launchpad
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/256.35-0ubuntu1/+build/1815988/+files/nvidia-current_256.35-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<bjsnider> that is what i checked
<tseliot> bjsnider: I opened both http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51118394/nvidia-current_256.35-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51089588/nvidia-current_256.35-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<tseliot> and both of them have the file in the right place and with the right content
<tseliot> (I opened them with Archive manager)
<bjsnider> every time i open the file here it has the wrong content
<bjsnider> what is wrong with this system
<tseliot> maybe you ran out of space in / ?
<tseliot> or some memory corruption
<bjsnider> when you open the file with archive manager, what is the path being used?
<bjsnider> for me it opens out of ~.cache/.frxxxx
<tseliot> /tmp/.fr-szP3xY/usr/lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf
<bjsnider> ah, so yours is opening out of /tmp
 * tseliot nods
<bjsnider> i have 12 gb of free space in root, so i'm not sure why it isn't being used
<bjsnider> tseliot, how big is your / partition?
<tseliot> bjsnider: I have 9.4Gb of free space
#ubuntu-x 2010-07-01
<hyperair> does anyone know how to get suspend/resume working on a radeon hd 4500?
<RAOF> It doesn't already?
<hyperair> RAOF: weird, it works on and off.
<hyperair> RAOF: when i suspended from the menu, it worked, when i closed the lid, it didn't resume.
<RAOF> Yay lidswitch!
<hyperair> lol
<RAOF> From the top of my head I'd guess it's a race between “Oh!  The user has shut the lid; let's disable LVDS” on the driver side and “Oh!  The user has shut the lid; let's suspend” on the g-p-m side.
<hyperair> oh that sucks =\
<RAOF> Combined with resume happening after the lid is opened.
<RAOF> Well, that would be sucky driver's fault, realy.
<RAOF> File A Bug™ :)
 * ajmitch hates sucky drivers for such things
<hyperair> heh
 * hyperair doesn't own the hardware
<RAOF> What laptop is it?
<hyperair> dell studio 15
<bjsnider> tseliot, i think we had a miscommunication the other day about nvidia-current
<tseliot> bjsnider: ?
<bjsnider> the package creates two modprobe.conf files
<bjsnider> /lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf and /usr/lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf
<bjsnider> i was talking about the contents of the former. the latter contains the alias line
<tseliot> I'll check that
<tseliot> the former should be enough though
<bjsnider> i think this was done because of the separate partition for /lib. remember that?
<tseliot> yep
<bjsnider> my system complains unless i have the alias line in the /lib file
<tseliot> actually a separate /usr partition
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> the /lib file does not contain the alias line. there is no code in the rules file to add it. so my system is not totally crazy
<bjsnider> i sorted through the variables in the rules file and the command works out to:
<bjsnider> echo "alias nvidia nvidia-current" >> $(CURDIR)/debian/nvidia-current/usr/lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf
<tseliot> bjsnider: the file in /lib is fine too
<tseliot> but yes, we should have only one
#ubuntu-x 2010-07-02
<simar> Hi i'm a new traiger .. I'm handling package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Darxus> What's the deal with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/541492 and my computer still crashing every day?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?) (affects: 74) (dups: 30) (heat: 498)" [High,Triaged]
<Kano> hi jcristau, could you upload libdrm 2.4.21 to sid/maverick
<Kano> i tested it with squeeze + lucid already (the experimental package)
<Kano> needed for new libva and h264 for intel
<Kano> (together with kernel 2.6.35)
<simar> Please consider the bug no 565543
<simar> Please consider the bug 565543 . Why synaptics module is not loaded in case of ALPS touchpad after the kernel upgrade. Is it a bug or that support has been over for ALPS ... If this is not the relevent place for asking please guide me where to ask .. i'm a new triager
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565543 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "horizontal scrollbar does not work in VAIO VPCEB15EL touchpad. (affects: 9) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565543
<simar> Please consider the bug 565543, synaptics module is not loaded in case of ALPS touchpad after the kernel upgrade. Is it a bug or that support has been over for ALPS ... If this is not the relevent place for asking please guide me where to ask .. i'm a new triager
#ubuntu-x 2010-07-03
<simar> what is the purpose of the driver package kbd, evdev, mousedev are these part of kernel or x?
<Sarvatt> anyone know how to fix all these undocumented parameter warnings in libxcb's tests? http://sarvatt.com/downloads/libxcb_1.6%2bgit20100703.75ff427d-0ubuntu0sarvatt2_i386.build
<Sarvatt> i guess its a doxygen problem, WARN_IF_UNDOCUMENTED   = NO is set in xcb.doxygen.in and isn't getting honored
<Sarvatt> hope i can get away only updating libxcb and xcb-proto, xcb-util has a few soname bumps and i dont fancy breaking the things depending on libxcb-icccm1 and libxcb-event1
<Sarvatt> someone emailed me saying libxcb needed updating past 1.6 because it was breaking things with the newer libx11 in xorg-edgers
<Sarvatt> isn't libX11 1.3.4 in debian too? http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xcb/libxcb/commit/?id=b0525e242368fffbc77ebb45293f34e80847e65a is apparently needed with it
<jcristau> no, still 1.3.3
<Sarvatt> ah not released yet, thought i saw it merged on debian-x
<Sarvatt> I'm just a user running into a nasty bug: libxcb 1.6's release doesn't have necessary updates (already in git) vs. libX11 1.3.4. The result is (at times) low performance, with the ability for various apps (including compiz) to completely stop responding. How to trigger it, and what it does, are extremely inconsistent even just over time because the code is made racy. compiz and dolphin-emu (from another PPA) are both keen on triggering this bug,
<Sarvatt>  but other compositing window managers (such as kwin and mutter) can also experience (on my machine) up to a 40% drop in performance, when they don't hang.
<Sarvatt> and hesays that libxcb commit fixes it as does downgrading to libx11 1.3.3
#ubuntu-x 2011-06-27
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: Can you build the xorg-edgers intel package with --enable-sna?
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: ppa:sarvatt/intel-sna, its in the xorg-edgers description
<Sarvatt> its an overlay to xorg-edgers, need both activated
<Sarvatt> RAOF: do you have your libdrm checkout handy that you could push?
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: yay
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: actually i'm going to enable it directly in edgers with an upload right now
<Sarvatt> they made the xserver patches optional pretty much, things work great on sandybridge at least
<alkisg> Hi, when my kids want to play on my PC, I'm switching to another vt, and run: "startx -- :1". This works great, except that sometimes X hangs. Is there any better way to do it?
<alkisg> In other words, what's the best way to have 2 X servers (or screens?) on the same laptop with no external monitors?
<alkisg> Um never mind, I can't VNC on my xserver on vt7 while my kids are playing on vt8, I get a blank screen.
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, the 275 blob is still going to be a big problem because of the supported pciid script being broken right?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: nah nvidia said they dont support anything not in the readme and its just stuff that isn't or was never released
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, so it's ok to put it in x-updates?
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Still no crashes since I installed the package from your PPA.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: GAH!  Sorry, libdrm pushed.
<stefanlsd> heys, does anyone have an experience with xorg and xdmx. It seems when trying to utilise the glx part of it, it segfaults.
<jcristau> yeah glxproxy is all b0rked
<stefanlsd> jcristau: bleh. that sucks. Do you know if there is an alternative? Was looking at Stanfords Chromium, but last released 2006. So not sure its even worth trying
<jcristau> no idea
<stefanlsd> jcristau: kk. thanks. will try find / open a bug
<Sarvatt> wow, bug about SNA being enabled on xorg-edgers already
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/802558
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802558 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[xorg-edgers] huge performance regression after upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> haha
<bjsnider> i thought sna would vastly increase performance, not regress it
<tjaalton> not across the board
<tjaalton> RAOF: isn't bug 389519 fixed in oneiric, now that the pointer barrier and cursor confinement patch got added?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389519 in xorg-server (openSUSE) (and 2 other projects) "[Needs 1.11]Cursor can move off-screen when dual-monitors do not form rectangular area (affects: 47) (dups: 2) (heat: 149)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389519
<RAOF> tjaalton: I *think* that we're still missing a commit there, but I'm not sure.
<RAOF> tjaalton: And my second monitor isn't at the sprint, obviously :)
<tjaalton> hmm but we have projectors :)
<RAOF> Excellent point.  And the VGA connector is *right* next to me.
<tjaalton> I could try it out as well, though my laptop has 10x7 screen and the projectors are likely the same
<RAOF> Yeah, but you could set the projector to 800x600
<tjaalton> ha
<RAOF> BAH.  Stupid unity.
<RAOF> Yeah.  crtc confine doesn't.
<tjaalton> confirmed
<tjaalton> I'll update the bug
<tjaalton> ha
<tjaalton> no, fixesproto 5.0 is in oneiric, of course
<tjaalton> hmm, the patch seems incomplete
<tjaalton> at least compared to what was sent on the list
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> It's missing the bit which actually calls ConfineCursorHarder, and the bit which adds a ConfineCursorHarder that confines to the crtc.
<tjaalton> where on earth did I pull that patch from.. certainly not from the f15 branch
<RAOF> It's missing 810fbfa44626bff9f443ab17c0ad27ff7ae121d7 at least.
<tjaalton> i've pulled the real version
<RAOF> Ah, souper.
<tjaalton> applies, lets see if it builds ..
<tjaalton> 3
<tjaalton> ?
<tjaalton> building..
<tjaalton> meh, pbuilder fail, maybe a local build is better
<tjaalton> nope, still fails, but can't spot the error
<tjaalton> other than just "dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2"
<RAOF> Is it in git?
<tjaalton> RAOF: I'll push it
<tjaalton> RAOF: there
<RAOF> Ta.
<RAOF> I'll start a build and then go off and do something else :)
<tjaalton> good plan
<bryceh> RAOF, tjaalton, Sarvatt, how's sprint going so far?
<tjaalton> bryceh: good; I'm enjoying local music and beer at the oldest pub on the island atm ;) (45min walk to get here)
<bryceh> tjaalton, wish I was there!  how was the day?
<tjaalton> bryceh: slow starting, but got some bugwork done when there was nothing more pressing going on. also the crtc cofinement is not working since the patch was incomplete, and now it fails to build for some strange reson (dpkg-buildpackage failure)
<tjaalton> reason
<tjaalton> hmm, ssh roaming can't be that expensive, right?-)
<bryceh> heh
<gl-> hello; I'm currently experiencing bad 3d performance with natty and intel embedded graphics
<gl-> Especially by comparing to the windows performance
<gl-> and taking in consideration that direct rendering is enabled
<gl-> I've search quite a lot on the net; there are a certain number of reports of bad performance, but there's nothing consistent in the problems
<gl-> I don't know if you guys have any idea of a known problem with intel graphics.
#ubuntu-x 2011-06-28
<tjaalton> bryceh: the fix for bug 778758 is already in oneiric
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778758 in xorg (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "The apport hook discourages new bug reports (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 88)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778758
<tjaalton> or did you mean natty
<bryceh> tjaalton, yes, natty
<tjaalton> ah, yes it's fine
<tjaalton> hrm, so reverting to the broken crtc confinement patch made the build pass again
<tjaalton> ..and it really doesn't make sense comparing build logs generated with -j2
<tjaalton> something wrong with the xserver rules file, need to run debuild clean twice
<tjaalton> or oneiric, the error:
<tjaalton> No patches applied
<tjaalton> rm -rf .pc stampdir/patch
<tjaalton> debuild: fatal error at line 1322:
<tjaalton> couldn't exec fakeroot debian/rules: 
<tjaalton> at the end of the first run
<tjaalton> RAOF: think I found the bug in the patch
<RAOF> tjaalton: Cool.  My build failed with a missing list.c, but I hadn't actually looked back in at it to make sense of it.
<tjaalton> yeah
<bryceh> heya RAOF
<tjaalton> RAOF: it's just a test, I've disabled building it and checking if it's enough to "fix" it
<tjaalton> nope :)
<tjaalton> fixes.c missing as well
<tjaalton> duh
<RAOF> bryceh: Good $TIME_OF_DAY :)
<tjaalton> hmm, maybe just pull what got upstream
<RAOF> I started doing that, but I'm not sure that all of it actually made it upstream.
<tjaalton> part of it was merged in february
<RAOF> Yeah, but that was some setup work.
<RAOF> It didn't include (a) actually calling ConfineCursorHarder, or (b) any ConfineCursorHarder implementations ;)
<tjaalton> details..
<RAOF> I'm going to backport the Xi 2.1 raw-events-delivery patches so that DX can implement proximity animations sanely…
<RAOF> Hm.  Have they not made it off the list yet?
<tjaalton> seems like it
<tjaalton> at least no reply from keithp about merging them
<tjaalton> I'll probably split the pointer barrier patch in two, the v3 patch in its own file and the rest in the other
<tjaalton> it needs some changes, to not build missing tests
<tjaalton> hmm or just update the current one, meh
<Amaranth> RAOF: By sanely do you mean without polling for the mouse position?
<RAOF> Amaranth: Indeed.
<RAOF> tjaalton: Do you want to finish fixing the crtc patch, or do you want to hand over to me?
<tjaalton> RAOF: I'm done, test-building next
<tjaalton> I just diff'ed the changes to cursor.c in v3 and ported the changes over
<tjaalton> and dropped the change to test/Makefile.am
<tjaalton> built
<tjaalton> ok, maybe should test this sucker then
<RAOF> Woot!
<tjaalton> ..right after these updates :)
<RAOF> Messages from our sponsor!
<tjaalton> bah, cking took the stage :)
<tjaalton> the projector is still reserved, need to find another one
<tjaalton> works!
<tjaalton> fixing bug 554984
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554984 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "[lucid] enable trackpoint scroll emulation by default (affects: 17) (dups: 6) (heat: 68)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554984
<tjaalton> and enabling middlemouse emulation for those, to allow dragging with the emulation
<tjaalton> i guess it's a compromise I'm willing to live with :)
<lilstevie> tjaalton: you good with finding what is causing bugs in evdev? :p
<tjaalton> lilstevie: there are none, silly you..
<lilstevie> tjaalton: hah
<lilstevie> tjaalton: I am having a weird issue with a touchscreen and either evdev or xorg tripping on it
<lilstevie> touch frame is correctly implemented :)
<lilstevie> but I need to bash 2 fingers to some random tune to get it to detect the click event
<tjaalton> hmm not sure, those are usually kernel bugs if evdev is used
<lilstevie> kernel is not the bug here :)
<lilstevie> kernel is about 3 months worth of hard work to make perfect :)
<lilstevie> and it is fine to maverick
<tjaalton> maybe something to do with the multitouch patches
<lilstevie> hmm
<lilstevie> i see
<tjaalton> just guessing
<lilstevie> it is weird cause the mouse cursor doesn't follow my finger but x is tracking the location the pointer should be at
<lilstevie> and the weird tappy pattern is just a strange quirk, the touch frames are identical for each tap
<tjaalton> hmm, cnd ^ ?
<lilstevie> I have been logging the kernel output to make sure it wasnt that
<lilstevie> heh cnd said it was time to start looking at evdev
<cnd> lilstevie, it could be something where to get a tap you need to physically press down and up within a certain amount of time, but you must also move one pixel for it to register
<cnd> maybe that's the bug?
<lilstevie> cnd: hmm that would be difficult to confirm
<cnd> yeah :)
<lilstevie> cnd: it is also hard to reliably trigger a full click
<lilstevie> cnd: but that at least 1px movement is something that could certainly be an issue
<lilstevie> in none of the successful cases has there not been +px
<cnd> you could use evemu-record to record good and bad clicks to see what is different
<lilstevie> oh dear god :p
<cnd> :)
<lilstevie> going to do that now
<lilstevie> cnd: I forgot the syntax for evemu, what did I need to do again
<cnd> lilstevie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing/uTouchEvEmu#Debugging
<lilstevie> ty
<lilstevie> ok got then
<lilstevie> them :D
<lilstevie> cnd: http://lilstevie.geek.nz/touch/device.prop and http://lilstevie.geek.nz/touch/device.record
<cnd> lilstevie, I won't be able to look at them for a while :(
<cnd> you can read more legible output if you run evtest on the device node and then play the recording back
<cnd> comparing the good and bad taps may give you an idea
<lilstevie> hm ok
<lilstevie> cnd: ok I am seeing a theme here
<lilstevie> cnd: only one of X/Y are reported on touches that work
<cnd> on touches that work?
<cnd> I'd expect touches not to work if X and Y aren't both provided
<lilstevie> the touches that register, as in those that follow the click action report only 2 of the 3 params
<lilstevie> either X+Y, X+BTN_TOUCH, or Y+BTN_TOUCH
<lilstevie> cnd: http://pastie.org/2134438 for instance is a touch that worked
<cnd> lilstevie, that's weird
<cnd> it shouldn't handle a touch unless both X and Y are provided
<cnd> oh wait
<cnd> evdev takes care of that
<lilstevie> hm
<cnd> so the problem is when BTN_TOUCH goes down but X and Y are not provided?
<cnd> either X and Y are not provided, that is
<cnd> shoot, that's not right
<cnd> when both X and Y are not provided
<cnd> if (!X && !Y)
<cnd> :)
<lilstevie> no the problem occurs when both X and Y are provided
<lilstevie> actually nvm I phail that is the second fingers dummy data
<lilstevie> cnd: the touch that works is showing btn_touch, X, and Y on finger being lifted as well
<lilstevie> but the kernel driver only reports if movement has occured
<cnd> lilstevie, so the kernel doesn't report BTN_TOUCH unless there's motion?
<lilstevie> no btn_touch is reported when it changes
<lilstevie> the kernel driver doesn't report ABS_X if ABS_X has not changed since last report
<lilstevie> so when I lift my finger BTN_REPORT changes to 0, but X/Y haven't changed so no report
<cnd> so it sounds like a kernel driver bug
<cnd> do you understand how to fix it up at this point?
<lilstevie> I think I have an idea,
<cnd> cool
<lilstevie> but it means using those cheap tricks I was hoping to not use, part of my cleaning up the driver for release is probably the one thing that will fux
<lilstevie> fix this
<tjaalton> lilstevie: is bug 637874 related?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 637874 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Patches in evdev cause regressions on touchscreen (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637874
<lilstevie> tjaalton: nah it is different
<tjaalton> ok
<lilstevie> tjaalton: this one has touch register in xorg core, but the mouse pointer doesn't move
<lilstevie> I still get stuff like tooltips for where I touched
<lilstevie> the "pointer" ends up where I touch
<tjaalton> hmm, was the "hide a cursor after a few seconds" a change in the xserver or elsewhere?
<bryceh> tjaalton, I recall the Dx team talking about something like that last sprint
<bryceh> (think it was for removing 'clutter' from the screen)
<tjaalton> i remember tseliot pointing out the change at some point
<tjaalton> isn't the first time I'm asking :)
<tseliot> tjaalton, bryceh: unclutter does it but I guess gtk applications do it now too
<tseliot> there's no such thing in qt apps AFAIK
<tjaalton> ok, so where do I throw bug 774434?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774434 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "mouse pointer disappears in ubuntu 11.04 (affects: 12) (dups: 2) (heat: 124)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774434
<bryceh> RAOF, what's the low down from that kernel graphics bug process meeting?
<tjaalton> I could just close it
<tjaalton> nah, tossed it over
<RAOF> bryceh: Oh!  Basically that JFo's on a leave of absence and so we shouldn't be subscribing/assigning things to him and expecting that to do anything; we should just be tagging kernel-handoff-graphics to get things on their radar.
<tjaalton> bug 796325 is fun
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 796325 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "USB HD used as pointer input dev (affects: 1) (heat: 254)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796325
<tseliot> tjaalton: but we don't install unclutter by default. I guess it's gnome/gtk/etc. that does it
<tseliot> I can reproduce it here without unclutter
<tjaalton> tseliot: ah ok
<tjaalton> I have it installed in oneiric
<tseliot> tjaalton: it turns out that I was right: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328516#c6
<ubot4> Gnome bug 328516 in general "Hide mouse cursor when keyboard is in use and mouse isn't" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<bryceh> RAOF, ok
<tjaalton> tseliot: yeah, thanks
<tseliot> np
<bryceh> RAOF, I re-tagged all the 'xorg-needs-kernel-fix' tagged bugs to 'kernel-handoff-graphics' yesterday
<RAOF> bryceh: Great; we're therefore doing what we should be doing :)
<bryceh> RAOF, did they indicate who on their end will be reviewing that list?
<tjaalton> uh, cursor up key not working if xserver is not restarted (kubuntu)??
<tjaalton> on logout
<RAOF> bryceh: No; they no longer have a dedicated triager so I assume they're all scanning that list.
<bryceh> ok, touched base with ogasawara
<bryceh> sounds like they'll be scanning that list weekly, but for critical items we should ping them on #ubuntu-kernel
<RAOF> Ok.  That sounds easy enough.
<horstle> does anybody know what this means "NVRM: Xid (0000:03:00): 6, PE0001"? 
<horstle> seen at dmesg
#ubuntu-x 2011-06-29
<LLStarks> just spent an hour with a llano laptop
<LLStarks> probably the first person to publicly test linux on it
<LLStarks> won't boot because no updated ddx and no mesa 7.11
<LLStarks> oh well
<LLStarks> sarvatt, is there any way to roll my own iso with edgers? i'm feeling a bit daring.
<LLStarks> would i have to do something like a persistent image with oneiric nightly and ppa the drivers into the persistence?
<DanaG> Okay, I've made a more coherent comment on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/546697
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546697 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "enable multitouch support on older touchpads, as supported by driver v15.0.9.0 (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Would somebody mind taking a look at it?  It'd be a killer feature to be able to use multi-finger detection on systems that have never supported it.
<LLStarks> i think cnd wants it disabled in ubuntu
<LLStarks> i have my laptop manually set up to use 2-finger middle click and 2-finger scrolling
<LLStarks> btw danag, you can do it with the current drivers
<LLStarks> it's just disabled by ubuntu because it screws up some touchpads
<DanaG> One big gripe: you can no longer do "synclient -m"
<DanaG> So you can't even tell how many fingers it sees!
<LLStarks> you can use xinput commands
<DanaG> Really?  Can it give you this?
<DanaG>      time     x    y   z f  w  l r u d m     multi  gl gm gr gdx gdy    0.000     1 5855   0 0  0  0 0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> That was two lines.
<DanaG> It spews the current state.
<LLStarks> xinput set-prop 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' 'Synaptics Two-Finger Pressure' 29
<DanaG> That's not what I want.
<DanaG> What I want is real two-finger support.
<DanaG> There's exactly one magic Windows driver that gives me it.
<DanaG> Real.  Not fake.
<DanaG> It must patch the firmware, or ignore the reported capabilities, or something.
<LLStarks> well, that command permits amazing 2-finger scrolling
<DanaG> I get that shmconfig for settings changing was insecure... but we still need the "monitor" mode.
<DanaG> Still not real.
<DanaG> If "monitor" is insecure, then make it root-only!
<DanaG> You can't get that log of touchpad data with xinput.
<LLStarks> can you give me the vendor string for the touchpad?
<DanaG> "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<DanaG> i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
<DanaG> It's a 7.2 or 7.0 or something.
<LLStarks> can you link the driver in question?
<DanaG> I also have a TouchStyk that's recognized as a "PS/2 Generic Mouse".
<LLStarks> lenovo?
<DanaG> Nope, HP.
<LLStarks> hp does nubs? O_o
<DanaG> Lenovo calls it TrackPoint; Synaptics calls it TouchStyk.
<DanaG> Yup, the business laptops do.
<DanaG> I don't use mine, so it's not a big deal... but you can't set sensitivity or "press to click".
<DanaG> http://www.mydigitallife.info/unlock-and-enable-multitouch-gestures-on-synaptics-touchpad-or-trackpad-driver-download/
<DanaG> Direct URL: Win7: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp47501-48000/sp47815.exe   XP: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp47501-48000/sp47816.exe
<DanaG> It also unlocks the nice "ChiralMotion" scrolling.
<DanaG> Picture circular scrolling where you don't have to go all the way around the center of the pad.  You can do a tiny circle starting in the scroll area, instead.
<DanaG> And you can start vertical circle from right edge, or horizontal circle from bottom.
<DanaG> A bit of HP fail: the stick buttons don't belong to the stick.
<DanaG> So you can't have stick scrolling AND have working touchpad middle button.
<DanaG> (Yup, the 15" and above (now workstation only) EliteBooks have 3 buttons.
<DanaG> )
<DanaG> You know you're a programmer when you're obsessive-compulsive about parentheses.
<DanaG> Handy trick: open Mouse control panel, and press alt-shift-i
<DanaG> So either the driver is patching the firmware, or it's ignoring the capabilities and assuming full capabilities.
<DanaG> It's worked on an Athlon XP-M laptop that before could do only basic two-finger in Linux, as well as my 8530w that only ever did 1 finger.
<DanaG> Magic trackpad: why the heck does a touchpad need to be wireless?  That's like having a cordless drill press.
<DanaG> ANd it makes it a no-go for places that don't allow bluetooth due to security concerns.
<LLStarks> hey bryceh, i think the plymouth bug that causes x to crash upon an enter keypress is back in the daily images
<bryceh> LLStarks, hrm
 * bryceh thinks
<bryceh> wasn't that one something where plymouth was waiting for the user to enter something, and then resetting X once it detected a return?
<bryceh> LLStarks, try downgrading plymouth and see if it resolves
<anymouse> accidentally pressed enter
 * anymouse sighs
<LLStarks_> anyway, i've only observed it in the live session
<LLStarks_> but enter will crash x
<LLStarks_> pretty sure it's the same plymouth bug
<LLStarks_> finally ghostkilled
<LLStarks> anyway bryceh, didn't catch anything after hrm
<LLStarks> using the onscreen keyboard is maddening
<bryceh> * bryceh thinks
<bryceh> <bryceh> wasn't that one something where plymouth was waiting for the user to enter something, and then resetting X once it detected a return?
<bryceh>  LLStarks, try downgrading plymouth and see if it resolves
<LLStarks> will do
<bryceh> looks like there's been some recent commits to plymouth to handle tty keyboard output
<LLStarks> this is going to be a pain to test since it's a live environment, i can't press enter, and reinitializing plymouth under said circumstances is tough
<LLStarks> the strangest thing is that the bug has been present since at least alpha 1 images
<LLStarks> and oneiric plymouth is in natty-updates
<LLStarks> would a text boot negate plymouth?
<bryceh> yep
<LLStarks> just get rid of quiet from the kernel line, right?
<bryceh> quiet and splash I think
<bryceh> hmm, 0.8.2-2ubuntu23 appears to be the latest plymouth version, which was on 21 Apr
<bryceh> so maybe it isn't a plymouth regression
<bryceh> LLStarks, pastebin your /var/log/dpkg.log
<LLStarks> i would if i didn't wipe my ubuntu partition yesterday <_<
<LLStarks> but like i said, i've worked around this bug since the first oneiric images
<bryceh> oh right, it's with the daily images anyway
<LLStarks> lemme reboot and test splashless booting of the iso
<LLStarks> well, it's not plymouth. text boot didn't help. still crashing to tty upon first enter keypress.
<LLStarks> and still no error messages
<bryceh> hmm
<bryceh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/532047
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532047 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7 (affects: 199) (dups: 44) (heat: 660)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bryceh> *** A temporary workaround is to disable the plymouth-splash upstart job ***
<bryceh> sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth-splash.conf /etc/init/plymouth-splash.conf.disabled
<bryceh> LLStarks, if it is indeed the bug we had before, see if that workaround works around it
<LLStarks> is this something that needs to be done with a persistence so that the live session can be "rebooted" to test it
<bryceh> LLStarks, probably
<LLStarks> if it works, it'll make my bacon-tester stick much more useful
<LLStarks> here we go
<LLStarks> bryceh, no luck disabling plymouth or updating drivers
<LLStarks> sounds like bug 787821
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787821 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Random X server crashes on keypress using natty (affects: 3) (heat: 127)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787821
<LLStarks> i'm getting 8's and diamonds when i crash to tty
<LLStarks> i'm going to try removing plymouth altogether
<LLStarks> brb
<LLStarks> bryceh, confirming all symptoms of bug 787821. x starts on tty2 and crashes on 2 or enter
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787821 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Random X server crashes on keypress using natty (affects: 3) (heat: 127)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787821
<LLStarks> screen drops to a tty (not sure which) with nonsense output a few characters long
<LLStarks> *starts on tty1
<bryceh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/787821
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787821 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Random X server crashes on keypress using natty (affects: 3) (heat: 127)" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> i've actually seen that on lucid too
<tjaalton> recently
<tjaalton> not my machine but friends
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/579313/comments/19
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579313 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "X crashes after pressing enter or 2 in 10.04 final release (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<RAOF> Shiny new mesa, now with working Unity!
<tjaalton> 7.11 snapshot?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: awesome
<RAOF> Running a parallel build on the e62thingy to check that I haven't broken it.
<RAOF> It looks like it's faster to build mesa on it than to upgrade to oneiric :)
<seb128> bug #803012 has an upstream commit backport waiting for sponsoring if somebody wants to have a look it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803012 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Intel driver incorrectly renders some UI elements (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803012
<tjaalton> RAOF: push the intel release to git
<RAOF> :(
<tjaalton> not on your lappy?-)
<RAOF> Am on my lappy, but URGH!  Sorry.
<RAOF> Pushed
<tjaalton> ah nice, thought that the branch was not, but good
<tjaalton> seb128: I can take care of that
<Sarvatt> RAOF: built fine parallel=8 here
<RAOF> Did here, too.
<RAOF> Checking that it actually works on the e6420, then uploading.
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<tjaalton> uploaded
<ScottK> Sarvatt: I just had a complete X freeze (it didn't crash completely, but just froze - couldn't even move the cursor) on my Sandybridge laptop (Natty).  The only error I can find matches the error message in Bug 761065.  How can I file a useful bug/add information that woud be helpful?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761065 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "[Sandybridge] Spurious "*ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... blt ring idle" messages in dmesg when using compiz (affects: 52) (dups: 5) (heat: 298)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761065
<Sarvatt> ScottK: that's fixed already and sitting in natty-proposed kernel hell unfortunately
<Sarvatt> wont be released until 2.6.38-11
<ScottK> Sarvatt: OK.  So just patience then.  Thanks.
<tjaalton> RAOF: whoa, SRU team, and soon archive admin :P
<ScottK> Pretty soon he'll be useless for real work.
<RAOF> Heh.
<tjaalton> hmm so do we tag every bug we pass on to the kernel?
<tjaalton> input related too
<tjaalton> "no"
<tjaalton> lightdm doesn't seem to restart the xserver on logout
<lilstevie> lightdm is also uglier
<lilstevie> well not so much uglier, just doesn't feel right
<RAOF> tjaalton: I'm not sure about input :)
<jcristau> it feels NIH.
<tjaalton> RAOF: Sarvatt said that no :)
<tjaalton> lightdm also starts on the current vt if you start it from one, and user switching b0rked atm
<tjaalton> since it tries to run gdmflexiserver
<tjaalton> well, the applet
<tjaalton> heh, the new gdm is in depwait, needs libaudit-dev in main
<tjaalton> kees: ^ :)
<tjaalton> or maybe gdm will end up in universe
<ScottK> tjaalton: kdm doesn't restart the xserver on logout either, IIRC.
<lilstevie> but kdm is also a whore for getting on screen keyboards up :(
<tjaalton> ScottK: right, so in order to test updates you need to either reboot or restart it by hand :)
<jcristau> sudo killall Xorg ftw
<ScottK> lilstevie: That's true, but a separate issue.
<lilstevie> ScottK: heh
<tjaalton> there's also a bug where cursor up doesn't work after a logout, but works if the server is restarted, and he's using kde ;)
<jcristau> bad keymap reset on regen?
<tjaalton> probably the cache playing tricks
<tjaalton> dunno
<tjaalton> hm, something to rule out though
<RAOF> Oh, goddamn you PowerPC.  Why do we even build for you?
<tjaalton> ok so -evdev wasn't pushed to git either
<tjaalton> -1u12 upload
<RAOF> Is that me again? :(
<tjaalton> not sure :)
<tjaalton> not blaming anyone yet, except me for not checking the current version earlier
<tjaalton> I already pushed my changes
<tjaalton> actually it was cnd this time :)
<tjaalton> I'll fix the changelog
<cnd> tjaalton, likely wasn't me
<cnd> I can't actually upload
<cnd> well, maybe it was...
<cnd> I might have built a src package and had bryce sign and upload
<cnd> but likely not :)
<cnd> I'm too lazy :)
<tjaalton> hehe :)
<tjaalton> hmm, no xauth with lightdm
<Sarvatt> lost all my indicators in todays upgrade, had to install the -gtk2 indicator packages
<tjaalton> i lost the sound one
<tjaalton> the battery indicator has been gone longer
<Sarvatt> yeah true, networks gone too though
<Sarvatt> wonder if nm just needs a rebuild
<bryceh> tjaalton, in talking with ogasawara what they want is for us to tag 'kernel-handoff-graphics' for issues we think are worth the kernel team's attention, so not every bug we forward
<tjaalton> bryceh: ah, hehe
<bryceh> tjaalton, also, for really important ones (like ones with patches that are ready to go), also ping them on #ubuntu-kernel
<tjaalton> yeah quirky mice that scroll too fast clearly don't fall under that category..
<bryceh> RAOF, congrats on SRU-hood.  You can help us get more X fixes out :-)
<RAOF> bryceh: Surch is the plan :)
<bryceh> I was poking around in lightdm to figure out how to hook in failsafe-x.  There isn't a way to do it yet, but I proposed something to Robert; waiting back on that.
<RAOF> Cool.
<tjaalton> can't find where the server auth file should be stored
<RAOF> Robert was asking about what failsafe X actually tries to do.
<bryceh> RAOF, ah, did you set him straight on it?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> At least, I think so :)
<bryceh> tjaalton, the X session seems to be called from /etc/lightdm/Xsession but for the auth file itself, should it go into /run?  or should it still live at $HOME/.Xauthority ?
<bryceh> I'm feeling like I'm missing out on all the good chats :-/
<bryceh> but with it so quiet I'm getting lots done
<tjaalton> bryceh: actually, ligthdm puts it in /var/run/lightdm/authority/NUM
<bryceh> makes sense
<tjaalton> at least that's where $XAUTHORITY is pointing, but doesn
<tjaalton> 't  work
<bryceh> permissions?
<bryceh> seems to be owned/writable only by root
<tjaalton> nah, owned by me
<bryceh> hmm, on my machine the directory exists, owned by root, but is empty
<tjaalton> Attempting to break locks on authority file /var/run/lightdm/authority/2
<tjaalton> there
<tjaalton> xauth -v -b list
<bryceh> # xauth -v -b list
<bryceh> Attempting to break locks on authority file /home/bryce/.Xauthority
<bryceh> Using authority file /home/bryce/.Xauthority
<bryceh> wait
<tjaalton> you are using gdm :)
<bryceh> no, running the command from an ssh session
<bryceh> ok, yeah running from the machine itself get the same error you do
<bryceh> and then it times out after 30 sec or so
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> filed bug 803546
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803546 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Xauthority locked up (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803546
<bryceh> added a bit more for the gpu lockup hook:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/635185/
#ubuntu-x 2011-06-30
<ScottK> How well are Intel HD3000 graphics working on Natty?
<hyperair> HD3000? the ones that come with the sandy bridge?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Which it turns out I have, so I actually know the answer to the question.
<hyperair> ScottK: hahah. so how has the hd3000 been for you?
<tjaalton> works fine for me, on a desktop anyway (natty)
<tjaalton> there are bugs with external monitor handling at least, but a partial fix is being prepared
<tjaalton> partial in that the rest is yet to be fixed upstream, but easily worked around
<tjaalton> (cycling through the external display modes can leave the other monitor blank, but another cycle fixes it)
<tjaalton> RAOF: mesa in NEW because of libgpm, but you already knew that. get the archive admin privs stat, so you could push it through ;)
<RAOF> tjaalton: I was looking at that and they didn't seem to be NEW.  Or perhaps launchpad has changed its display of NEW packages.
<tjaalton> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/mesa/7.11~1-0ubuntu2 shows them as such
<RAOF> Right.  But https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.11~1-0ubuntu2/+build/2600799 (for example) doesn't list any of the packages as NEW.
<tjaalton> "Binary packages awaiting approval in NEW queue", though it lists them all. never seen it to list only the diff
<Sarvatt> RAOF: master builds fine too with your packaging, no clue what problem that other guy is hitting https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/mesa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Sarvatt> RAOF: mind if i lower the debhelper build dep in the ubuntu branch to the actual version we need?
<Sarvatt> i'm just going to add a llvm build dep for the /usr/bin/llvm-config, and use llvm-dev instead of hardcoding 2.9 in edgers
<Sarvatt> gotta make sure i dont run a script that uploads a 7.12.0+git this time by mistake, screwed up every release since 7.8
<tjaalton> should we update to xserver 1.10.2.901 or branch tip? should fix at least bug 441653
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441653 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "radeon graphics mode and console does not start - xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call (affects: 62) (dups: 2) (heat: 342)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441653
<tjaalton> RAOF: btw, dunno if you saw but the raw events patches are not going in 1.11
<RAOF> tjaalton: I saw.  I've pulled what was on the list, though; I just need to check that it actually *works* :)
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<RAOF> (Which means writing a tiny XI 2.1 client that subscribes to raw events)
<tjaalton> filing sync-requests for some input drivers
<tjaalton> hmm we have an old -ati?
<tjaalton> 6.14.0 vs 6.14.2
<Sarvatt> yup
<tjaalton> merging it
<RAOF> Any reason we have an older ati?
<tjaalton> just general lazyness?-)
<tjaalton> dunno, don't think so. probably just an oversight
<Sarvatt> can drop the patch bryce brought in a few days ago cus its in 6.14.2
<tjaalton> yeah
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/500_xi2.1.patch is the refreshed one for the latest 1.10 branch
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: what's the gbp.conf used for?
<tjaalton> in -ati
<Sarvatt> RAOF
<tjaalton> oh
<Sarvatt> pretty sure he's the only one that uses git buildpackage for it :)
<RAOF> Yeah :)
<RAOF> It makes ‘git-buildpackage’ work.
<tjaalton> this is the only package that has that?
<tjaalton> haven't come across this before
<Sarvatt> nope there's a few others like nouveau
<RAOF> No.  mesa does too, as does... intel?
<tjaalton> ok, maybe I just haven't touched those
<tjaalton> so it doesn't work if you're on ubuntu-natty or such?-)
<tseliot> RAOF: in Natty I should still use gl_conf for tegra, right (even though it's gles)?
<Sarvatt> err, our libgles is in /usr/lib in natty isn't it
<Sarvatt> probably going to have to go the diversion route instead?
<tjaalton> dropping the change of removing existing radeon-kms.conf, since lucid final already had that
<tjaalton> pushed to git
<tjaalton> well, pushing..
<tjaalton> thanks to the xauth timeout it's taking time
<tjaalton> there
<tjaalton> huh, diff shows we're missing src/bicubic_table.py
<tjaalton> ah, actually debian has that as a diff to upstream
<Sarvatt> would anyone mind if i changed x-x-v-intel's build deps to libxcb-aux0-dev | libxcb-util0-dev to make backporting easier, or the debhelper (>= 8.1.2ubuntu2) for mesa?
<Sarvatt> 8.1.3 isnt in natty and we had all the multiarch stuff backported in 8.1.2ubuntu2
<bryceh> Sarvatt, fine by me; backporting sounds good
<ScottK> Sarvatt: There was an update from natty-updates yesterday that I think caused me to lose your PPA package with the crash fix for Sandybridge.  Any chance you would update your PPA (X just died again on me)?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i hope adding the missing xfixes packages will fix the xserver build on natty
<ricotz> i restarted them so hoping the best
<ricotz> Sarvatt, your xserver tarball lives in the futurue :P
#ubuntu-x 2011-07-01
<tjaalton> RAOF: mind if I merge from 1.10-branch before your backports?
<tjaalton> RAOF: pushed the merge, rebase yours ;)
<RAOF> tjaalton: No problem :)
<Sarvatt> ScottK: ugh thats not good, mesa wasn't updated in natty-updates. was the crash the same with the event type 0 message?
<ScottK> Let me check.
<ScottK> Can't find anything in the logs, so either I don't have the right log anymore or it was something different.
<ScottK> If it happens again, I'll pay more attention.
<tjaalton> RAOF: how's the nouveau testing going?
<RAOF> tjaalton: No-one's turned up with a broken machine, and the users here seem to find everything working.
<tjaalton> whee
<tjaalton> I'll test with my gf8600gt next week
<tjaalton> oh synaptics needs a merge..
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: do you think this was the upstream bug/fix for bug #774978? http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37459
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 37459 in Input/synaptics "Strange check in syndaemon for synaptics device" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon (affects: 211) (dups: 34) (heat: 721)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774978
<tjaalton> hum
<tjaalton> wait
<tjaalton> no :P
<tjaalton> this was a crasher, duh
<tjaalton> oh fck it, friday
<tjaalton> time to finish the merge next week
<jcristau> expiring bug 756273 seems wrong, there's a patch on it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 756273 in xterm (Ubuntu) "xterm dies on popup-menu action (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756273
<stefanlsd> Is it a known bug that nvidia-current and nvidia-current-dev get removed using xorg-edgers and doing dist-upgrade?  or do i have something wierd going on...
<jcristau> bryceh: thanks
<tjaalton> jcristau: hmm, does thomas have a public git for his xterm?
<jcristau> xterm's in cvs afaik
<jcristau> and i don't know of a public tree
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> that patch is probably going to end up in xterm 271 then, but correct to keep the bug open
<tjaalton> stefanlsd: read the ppa description, it's due to multiarch
<yofel> not sure if this is a bug, but why does nvidia print something about i386-linux-gnu when I'm running amd64?
<yofel> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf (i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf) in auto mode.
<yofel> that's oneiric
<tjaalton> multiarch
<yofel> ah
<yofel> shouldn't I have one for amd64 too?
<yofel> ah, was looking for the wrong file, nvm
#ubuntu-x 2011-07-02
<alkisg> Hi. Does http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nvidia-96 actually work? I thought nvidia only supports xorg up to 1.9... http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.19-driver-uk.html
<alkisg> If it doesn't, shouldn't that package be removed from the archives, as to not confuse users?
<tjaalton> alkisg: jockey doesn't offer to install it, so
<tjaalton> dunno if there's going to be an update or not
<alkisg> tjaalton: OK, thank you for verifying that it won't work. /me chooses an older series....
<tjaalton> nouveau could work
<alkisg> It does but it's quite slow on my nvidia mx 4000
<alkisg> And it's an ancient pc, so the binary blob really makes a difference
<tjaalton> 3d?
<alkisg> No, for 3d
<alkisg> *2d
<tjaalton> I'd have thought it to be the other way around
<tjaalton> but anyway, bus ride over so ->
<alkisg> I'm preparing a pc for my parents - they want stuff like solitaire on it. Just moving a card with nouveau is very slow
<alkisg> Thanks :)
#ubuntu-x 2011-07-03
<LLStarks> who is the person that provides or uploads the pre-release catalysts for ubuntu near release?
<tjaalton> LLStarks: check the changelog?
<LLStarks> ugh
<Sarvatt> LLStarks: tseliot in irc
<Sarvatt> whoops, just missed him
#ubuntu-x 2012-06-25
<RAOF> mlankhorst: I've been looking at your -ati merge; there seem to be a couple of problems in it. Firstly, it looks like you've dropped some changelog entries (at least) - the archive currently has 1:6.14.99~really6.14.4-0ubuntu1, but that's nowhere in debian/changelog.
<RAOF> Secondly, the version number is unhelpful; it should be 6.14.99~really6.14.4 again, as (as far as I can tell), that's what it's based on.
<mlankhorst> RAOF: ugh no idea how changelog entries got lost though, fortunately there will be a 7.0 soon so maybe we could sync versioning then again properly
<RAOF> HURRAY!
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: assuming there will be a 7.0 before we release 12.10 when theres a month before f18 might be crazy :)
<mlankhorst> f18?
<RAOF> Fedora
<Sarvatt> 1.5 months tops until we can get libdrm updated and can just do a new git snapshot at least
<Sarvatt> (mesa release schedule)
<Sarvatt> i'm sure there will be a rc1 on mesa 8.1 at the beginning of august so even sooner
<Sarvatt> anholt commited a ton of automakification late last week, hope its buildable out of tree now
<Sarvatt> havent been able to make debian packages for over a month now because of how we build multiple versions of it at once in the source package :(
<Sarvatt> theres UMS fixes post 6.14.5 so definitely will be another UMS release?
<RAOF> Oh, dear. How much do I care that xf86-video-msm FTBFS?
<Sarvatt> err
<Sarvatt> thats the one that was a drop from 2 years ago wasnt it?
<RAOF> Something like that.
<RAOF> Grr! What moron builds a tarball with -Werror?!
<Sarvatt> might be patches to fix it in collabora git somewhere
<Sarvatt> i dont even see that on git.debian.org even though i remember fixing it up to build against xserver 1.7 years ago
<RAOF> I guess I should test-build before uploading to quantal-proposed...
<RAOF> Which means it's time for everyone's favourite! Xserver builds in qemu-user-static! Yay!
<Sarvatt> 1.5 hour break while it builds? woohoo
<Sarvatt> thats how long it takes on an i7-2600 :)
<RAOF> Let's see how well the laptop ivb manages it.
<Sarvatt> ya upgrade?
<RAOF> No; that's the SDP I got.
<Sarvatt> oh
<mlankhorst> RAOF: why qemu? pandaboard? :p
<RAOF> mlankhorst: I haven't finished setting that up; I only just got an .au power cable for it today :)
<mlankhorst> oh
<mlankhorst> the adapator seemed to be pretty standard though, i have at least 10 european power cables for that lying around here somewhere
<RAOF> Yeah, it's standard. I just didn't happen to have a cable free.
<RAOF> I'm in a continual state of cablelesness; I went out and bought two jug plugs and two flat figure 8 cables today.
<RAOF> NOW I HAVE THE POWER (to power things)
<mlankhorst> the power to empower
<mlankhorst> suppose I should get off this pandaboard, wake up and get some work done. brb :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: you got a panda too?
<Sarvatt> crazy the UE are all getting free pandaboards for some reason :)
<Sarvatt> omapdrm might work in quantal on it!
<Sarvatt> whenever libdrm and xf86-video-omap get synced
<RAOF> Yup. The whole desktop team got pandads, I think.
<RAOF> It will be *marvellous* to have an actual armhf device to build/test on.
<RAOF> On the other hand, I can no longer disclaim responsibility for ARM stuff ;)
<RAOF> libdrm-omap1.  Why, hello!
<Sarvatt> got to manually build http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/xf86-video-omap.git;a=summary against it
<RAOF> Ok. I think everything but -msm is staged in quantal-precise now. Please feel free to check the quantal section of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html to see if I've missed anything.
<RAOF> Ah. A non-framebuffer omap driver? Cool.
<mlankhorst> is that driver open source?
<mlankhorst> RAOF: Interesting, I remembered to check for .gov.au before applying for visa, else some site would have gotten my personal details :)
<mlankhorst> scum sites :s
<RAOF> Odd!
<mlankhorst> RAOF: was thinking of going on vacation there in august :)
<RAOF> Good plan; we're awesome!
<RAOF> ☺
<RAOF> Although perhaps a little bit cold, depending on where you go. And not as cold as frigid Europe, anyway :)
<mlankhorst> as long as I go north it's fine, you probably call 15°c cold :p
<RAOF> Well, it got up to 6°C here today.
<mlankhorst> sometimes gets -20°c here before sun comes up if unlucky during winter
<RAOF> It does get genuinely cold sometimes. Not icy European cold, but sufficiently cold to rug up and say “ooh, that's nippy”
<RAOF> Woo! Xserver almost finished.
<RAOF> A mere 54 minutes!
<mlankhorst> RAOF: hehe >:D
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> a friend of mine ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1017243 - is there anything else he should be adding to the report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017243 in Mesa "Program received signal SIGBUS, Bus error." [Medium,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> hey
<mlankhorst> dholbach: sounds like a masive map though, if you shrink the file does it work? :)
<dholbach> mlankhorst, maybe you can ask on the bug report? I personally don't have the problem - a friend of mine ran into it :)
<mlankhorst> you asked what to add, but ill have to brb
<mlankhorst> making food
<dholbach> ah, enjoy :)
<dholbach> mlankhorst, ok, I passed on the question and it seems to work with small files like /usr/share/icons
<dholbach> but here the man is: toabctl :)
<dholbach> toabctl, seems like mlankhorst just went to prepare some food
<toabctl> mlankhorst, my files are about 3 mb large. after 3 files, i get the error
<toabctl> it's reproducable with the attached python test program
<toabctl> mlankhorst, i'll leave. i'll be back tomorrow if you need more infos.
<bryceh> RAOF, no missing changelogs, I just corrected mlankhorst's version number before uploading it, just wasn't pushed to git.
<mlankhorst> oh back
<mlankhorst> Yikes lost train of thought. :(
<mlankhorst> bryceh: 
<bryceh> mlankhorst, yep
<mlankhorst> woops
<bryceh> ??
<mlankhorst> http://people.canonical.com/~mlankhorst/prime-wip.patch can you poke a hole in it? I think it sucks..
<mlankhorst> but it's ok for a first attempt, I suppose.
<bryceh> sure
<bryceh> mlankhorst, in the dma-buf.c routines, I take it null pointer checks would be superfluous?
<mlankhorst> not yet, sadly
<mlankhorst> I think it's more something about general api at this point
<bryceh> gotcha
<mlankhorst> so i was thinking why not export the sync bo as dma-buf too
<bryceh> (nvbo should also maybe be checked before deref)
<mlankhorst> oh no that's all fine for hack
<mlankhorst> I just care about generic api at this point
<bryceh> well, one thing I'm wondering with the api, I notice you're adding another parameter to a bunch of functions that I gather is a function of the number of bufs.  Is that really variable, or could it be a property of the fence?
<bryceh> i.e., instead of passing as a parameter to the routines, could it be added to the nouveau_fence struct?
<mlankhorst> bryceh: well i need to know in advance how much room is available
<bryceh> mlankhorst, ok, well other than that, looks good to me.  Does it work?
<mlankhorst> not yet
<mlankhorst> i needed today to work out some details
<mlankhorst> started out entirely different
<bryceh> any packages we need to get in before the alpha-2 window closes?
<mlankhorst> bryceh: I think we have the important ones now so most graphics corruption is gone :)
<RAOF> bryceh: We *could* copy xserver 1.12 from -proposed to quantal; everything but an obscure arm driver is ready. Although just-pre-alpha-2 might not be the *ideal* time to do that... ☺
<mlankhorst> which one btw?
<RAOF> xf86-video-msm
<RAOF> It's for the Galaxy Nexus. Or Nexus One, or some other Nexus phone.
<bryceh> RAOF, if we were definitely going to be shipping 1.12, I might argue having it in A2 would be beneficial
<bryceh> but given that we're hoping to get 1.13 in, seems like no reason to hurry.
<bryceh> btw with 1.12 are we going to temporarily lose any prop drivers?  or have they all been updated already?
<RAOF> We don't lose nvidia, and I don't think we lose fglrx.
<bryceh> legacy drivers?
<RAOF> Not sure.
#ubuntu-x 2012-06-26
<jcristau> RAOF: fwiw http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=675940
<ubottu> Debian bug 675940 in fglrx-driver "fglrx crashes with X server 1.12 on 64bit architecture" [Serious,Open]
<jcristau> from the "how can fglrx be so full of shit" department
<RAOF> Hurray!
<tjaalton> and the legacy ones are always behind
<tjaalton> -96 doesn't support even 1.11
<tjaalton> nvidia-96
<tjaalton> not sure if -173 has been uploaded yet
<tjaalton> so maybe that's in the same boat
<mlankhorst> jcristau: It's amazing :)
<Sarvatt> that fglrx bug in debian was fixed months ago...
<Sarvatt> talk about annoying
<mlankhorst> it's revived?
<Sarvatt> no it hasnt been released yet
<Sarvatt> they fix stuff 3 months before releasing it publicly
<mlankhorst> hm, something like http://opensource.apple.com/source/X11libs/X11libs-40.2/cairo/cairo-1.8.6/util/backtrace-symbols.c would be nice to have for X, meaningful backtraces if debug symbols are found (license sadly)
<tjaalton> weren't they supposed to change the release policy?
<Sarvatt> looks like its in the 12.6 catalyst though
<Sarvatt> or 12.7 whenever it actually releases now, 8.98x
<Sarvatt> someone from debian reported it on their beta mailing lists
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: Yeah sadly I now believe if they put some more resources into r600 it would work a lot better than fglrx' way of development :(
<Sarvatt> it was reported and fixed when debian first went to xserver 1.12, to put it in perspective
<mlankhorst> That was how many months ago now?
<Sarvatt> march
<mlankhorst> so THAT explains why all my crasher bugs overlap rofl
<mlankhorst> my biggest issue with ati was that every time it fixes a new issue after 4-5 months it would introduce a new one needing fixes
<mlankhorst> so it was guaranteed to never work right
<C-Otto> howdy
<mlankhorst> well succes-ish, I can sync nouveau with itself using the cpu fallback. :)
<C-Otto> i'm here regarding clickpad issues, cf. http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/call-for-testing-clickpad.html
<C-Otto> is it a bug that while doing a two-finger-dragndrop the button holding the key (lower left) can still move the pointer?
<C-Otto> i'd like my index finger (in the main part of the clickpad) to move the item and the thumb on the lower part of the touchpad to just click (ignoring any movement)
<C-Otto> currently I see that movements of both fingers have an effect
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: you seem to be involved with wine.. so on precise 64bit install it complains about DRI being disabled, which is bogus, and I can't run trackmania! :)
<tjaalton> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Desktop ", version "1.4 (2.1 Mesa 8.0.2)").
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: glxinfo | head or something
<mlankhorst> will probably need mesa-utils:i386 for wine
<tjaalton> ok i'll try that. unity et al run just fine
<mlankhorst> since it's a 32-bits process
<tjaalton> now it crashes with "malloc(): memory corruption: 0x7d7c4308 ***"
<tjaalton> i give up, just wanted to see if the wine install worked or not
<tjaalton> has been a while since I used it
<mlankhorst> heh, are you using the ubuntu wine ppa?
<tjaalton> no, stock precise
<mlankhorst> been updating that ppa at least
<tjaalton> hmm, with 1.5 i get a "GLXBadDrawable"
<mlankhorst> funfun
<ricotz> mlankhorst, hi
<mlankhorst> hey
<ricotz> please don't copy the kernel to edgers
<mlankhorst> ? I don't usually touch kernels
<ricotz> mlankhorst, sorry, i see
<ricotz> who did this?
<mlankhorst> let me check
 * ricotz notes: we want a "full" kernel there with a linux-libc package, and if one copies it at least binary copy it
<tjaalton> leann? must be a mistake i guess
<mlankhorst> I can cancel the build if you want?
<ricotz> mlankhorst,  i can do this too
<tjaalton> "Copied from ubuntu quantal in Primary Archive for Ubuntu"
<tjaalton> oh the lts backport
<ricotz> tjaalton, i mean this one " linux-lts-quantal - 3.5.0-2.2~precise1"
<tjaalton> right
<ricotz> Copied from ubuntu precise in Q-series LTS Backport
<mlankhorst> ricotz: Yeah probably done by mistake :)
<mlankhorst> I can't imagine why you want that as part of the edgers ppa
<tjaalton> ricotz: best ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<ricotz> mlankhorst, it was the same with  3.5.0-1.1~precise1 though
<ricotz> tjaalton, i dont think one of the kernel guys put it there
<mlankhorst> ricotz: could ask just in case, not sure who manages kernel-ppa
<tjaalton> 'kernel-ppa' is some script
<tjaalton> and a person wrote it
<ricotz> tjaalton, and a person copied it from there
<tjaalton> or created the automation
<mlankhorst> I would guess automation since 1 time could be done by accident :)
<ricotz> i dont think kernel-ppa has the rights to upload to edgers?
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: who maintains kernel-ppa script?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: i don't know, guessing it might be timg or leann
<ricotz> mlankhorst, fyi, it is in here too https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/q-lts-backport/+packages
<tjaalton> that's the correct place
<mlankhorst> ricotz: yeah that's the place it ought to be in :)
<ricotz> mlankhorst, did you copied it?
<mlankhorst> no :s
<ricotz> ah, i though this one was copied from somewhere too
<ricotz> *thought
<ricotz> but this one was actually uploaded
<tjaalton> i'd think 'uploader' shows whoever signed the package and uploaded it, not who touched the changelog last
<mlankhorst> brb
<ricotz> tjaalton, actually any member of edgers can copy a package from somewhere to edgers ppa, but you cant see who
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> well, then you have a short list of suspects
<tjaalton> Sarvatt, bjsnider ^
<Sarvatt> ricotz: that was me
<tjaalton> :)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, uh, i knew! ;)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, we want a full kernel in there
<Sarvatt> so put it in there too? :P
<ricotz> Sarvatt, but if you copy a package, wait for it this be built and binary copy it ;)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i did
<ricotz> Sarvatt, the packages arent compatible though
<Sarvatt> yeah I use the backports ones
<ricotz> meaning the have the same binary package names
<Sarvatt> err what?
<ricotz> which leads to upload fails
<ricotz> i guess that happens last time irc
<Sarvatt> no they dont?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, mhh, some upload failed, let me see
<ricotz> spam ahead
<ricotz> * Source Package: linux-lts-quantal
<ricotz>  * Version: 3.5.0-1.1~precise1
<ricotz>  * Architecture: amd64
<ricotz>  * Archive: xorg-edgers PPA
<ricotz>  * Component: main
<ricotz>  * State: Failed to upload
<ricotz>  * Duration: 2 hours 10 minutes
<ricotz>  * Build Log: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+build/3591883/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.linux-lts-quantal_3.5.0-1.1%7Eprecise1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz>  * Builder: https://launchpad.net/builders/americium
<ricotz>  * Source: not available
<ricotz> while  "linux - 3.5.0-1.1" was already there
<tjaalton> it builds the metapackage too?
<ricotz> tjaalton, no
<ricotz> that is the source name
<tjaalton> ah
<Sarvatt> ahh ok my mistake, i thought the packages were namespaced with lts-foo, guess it does conflict
<ricotz> the source packages are, but not the binaries
<Sarvatt> ricotz: so want to start doing a metapackage then?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, no, i thought we dont want this
 * Sarvatt is sick of all the emails about linux-image-extra not being installed
<ricotz> but copying the meta-package from quantal can be done
<ricotz> Sarvatt, sorry, that always you are getting the bad mails :(
<Sarvatt> you should have gotten some of them :)
<Sarvatt> all the ones about usb and video not working after installing linux-image because they're in -extras now
<ricotz> Sarvatt, ah, i guess there is a bug about that since quantal is hit by it
<ricotz> Sarvatt, are the metapackages changed in some way for that already?
<Sarvatt> yeah in quantal
<ricotz> ah right
<ricotz> so adding a metapackage will "force" people to upgrade
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: hm was right in my guess then :)
<mlankhorst> just don't like to accuse unnecesarily
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i will start to copy the metapackages then too
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> the lts backport meta might actually work
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: well I had to get a whole renamed stack in a ppa as proof of concept :)
<Sarvatt> nope it doesn't pull in -extra
<Sarvatt> i would argue its the main kernel we don't want, linux-libc-dev stopped being important in edgers once everything started using libdrm headers :P
<mlankhorst> pretty much
<ricotz> Sarvatt, ok, so if we want to rely on the lts backport kernel there is no need to copy it since it will land in precise automatically
<mlankhorst> ricotz: except it's not there yet until 12.0.4.2 :)
<ricotz> oh, really? i am not speaking of the x-stack
<ricotz> the kernels landed pretty fast in lucid irc
<Sarvatt> yeah lets just copy the meta, it's pretty much required now with the linux-image-extra junk
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: hm not sure, will 12.04.1 ship with new kernel or is that 12.04.2 too?
<Sarvatt> didn't realize the backport one wasn't namespaced and was screwing up the other builds
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: nah 12.04.2
<mlankhorst> yeah thought so :)
<Sarvatt> i have no clue what the plans are for quantal backports going into precise
<Sarvatt> (kernel)
<mlankhorst> renamed like that I think
<mlankhorst> they're following X since we have more complex requirements
<Sarvatt> yeah what ricotz is saying is lts-maverick kernels went into lucid pretty fast but they haven't this time for quantal ones
<mlankhorst> final kernel is not even available yet, might need 3.6
<ricotz> Sarvatt, alighty then
<mlankhorst> in fact the code needed for syncing dma isn't even done yet *sighs*
<tjaalton> bryceh: btw, we should wait until the vdpau support lands in debian mesa, since it appears to be not quite finished yet
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: at the moment all that vdpau is is a stub :)
<bryceh> tjaalton, you mean before doing 1.12?
<tjaalton> well i don't mean the upstream code, but packaging
<tjaalton> bryceh: no I mean the committed patch was incomplete :)
<bryceh> tjaalton, which patch?
<tjaalton> bryceh: the one you applied on mesa
<tjaalton> bug 1002224
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002224 in Mesa "Please include gallium vdpau and xvmc driver support" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002224
<bryceh> tjaalton, then can you comment on the bug? 
<tjaalton> yes
<cnd> mlankhorst: I haven't looked at synaptics yet, still waiting for your confirmation that it is ready
<tjaalton> bryceh: done
<mlankhorst> cnd: Well 1.6.2 works here :)
<cnd> mlankhorst: ok, so do you want me to upload it?
<mlankhorst> cnd: It's in the sru queue afaict
<cnd> mlankhorst: oh, did someone else upload it for you?
<mlankhorst> yeah :)
<cnd> I don't see anything here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<cnd> it should be in quantal first
<mlankhorst> hm it should be in quantal
<mlankhorst> bryceh: did you upload 1.6.2 to quantal?
<tjaalton> git shows it unreleased
<bryceh> mlankhorst, nope, not me
<bryceh> looks like 1.6.1 was the last I uploaded
<mlankhorst> ok I don't think it happened yet then, so could you upload it?
<bryceh> mlankhorst, certainly
<mlankhorst> thanks :)
<bryceh> mlankhorst, upload sponsored
<bryceh> mlankhorst, hey do you get the Accepted emails from launchpad on uploads?  Or do those go only to the sponsor...
<mlankhorst> think only to you
<bryceh> ok
<stgraber> bryceh: speaking of upload, you're aware that the archive is frozen right? :)
<bryceh> stgraber, oh yeah
<stgraber> bryceh: because that upload just went to the release pocket even though it was seeded, this might cause alpha-2 images build skew. It should have been going to -proposed instead
<bryceh> bother
<bryceh> stgraber, feel free to kick it out then
<stgraber> bryceh: we can't, it's a soft freeze
<bryceh> well it's a fast build at least
<stgraber> good, and I believe we haven't started building the next batch of images, so I'll just mention it in #ubuntu-release so that they wait for it before respinning
<bjsnider> tjaalton, i definitely did not copy a kernel into edgers
#ubuntu-x 2012-06-27
<ricotz> mlankhorst, hi
<ricotz> sorry again for accusing you yesterday ;)
<ricotz> mlankhorst, are your wine-pulse patches related/based on http://source.winehq.org/patches/data/87234 ?
<ricotz> specifically v18
<mlankhorst> ricotz: no that guy doesn't know how to winepulse
<mlankhorst> he tried to rewrite my version but he's lacking the knowhow to make it work right :)
<ricotz> mlankhorst, ok, so proposing this patch seems not good then
<ricotz> mlankhorst, dont you want to propose your original ones?
<mlankhorst> ricotz: my patches are in ubuntu-wine ppa
<ricotz> mlankhorst, due the lack of updates a while ago, i was uploading some wine git snapshots to one of my ppas
<ricotz> mlankhorst, i know
<mlankhorst> it's just stock wine + some patches from repo.or.cz/w/wine/multimedia.git
<mlankhorst> not all of them, some were disabled :)
<ricotz> nice, i rebased my snapshot on your updates
<mlankhorst> but was trying for fun to see how low I could make latency with my patches there
<ricotz> mlankhorst, with some small packaging changes which are probably good for wine ppa too -- http://paste.debian.net/plain/176553
<mlankhorst> dsound was underrunning once every few seconds on a 3.3ms queue (as opposed to continuously)
<ricotz> mlankhorst, so wine ppa users are your guinea-pigs now ;P
<mlankhorst> ricotz: no I keep the more stable version upstream, I just wanted to know how low I could make latency
<ricotz> ok
<mlankhorst> But wine refused my submission of winepulse on non-technical grounds, preferring to rewrite it instead. I resigned from wine development as a result. :)
<ricotz> mlankhorst, hmm too bad :\, yeah pulseaudio support for wine is a long story afair
<mlankhorst> that repo still has the original date for winepulse patch
<mlankhorst> http://repo.or.cz/w/wine/multimedia.git/commit/6c162fb88c40b5fd916129202065bbf672b4dc8f Thu, 28 Apr 2011 07:45:18 +0000 (09:45 +0200)
<mlankhorst> I just never submitted it upstream until they finally accepted they needed it.
<ricotz> i see, i hope they will reconsider it then
<mlankhorst> nah sadly not
<ricotz> but having this "other" patch in the review-queue doesnt seem good then
<mlankhorst> oh it's no problem, I can keep patching winepulse. :p
<ricotz> right, and if it gets accepted the door is open for improvements
<mlankhorst> it's a rewrite of my version but the guy rewriting it didn't understand what I did and why I did it, so I'll just keep my version in instead..
<tjaalton> bjsnider: yeah, it was Sarvatt :)
<mlankhorst> in the ball room, with a knife
<ricotz> mlankhorst, i see, but it is probably better to join forces
<ricotz> ;)
<mlankhorst> ricotz: I resigned from developing wine upstream until current dictator is stepping down or overthrown. At this point I believe I know sound just as well  as anyone else involved in wine.
<mlankhorst> so it's really not hard for me to maintain
<ricotz> mlankhorst, alright, thanks for that!
<mlankhorst> used to be sound maintainer for wine so I reserve the right to shake heads at the direction they take. :p
<ricotz> heh :P
<mlankhorst> and hard realtime is still fun
<mlankhorst> I love how much the kernel has improved there :)
<mlankhorst> RAOF: How come xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is still in the unapproved sru queue? :)
<RAOF> 'cause I didn't get to it yesterday :)
<mlankhorst> ah k :)
<mlankhorst> syncing was keeping me busy yesterday, but I think using a dma-buf to sync dma-bufs with will work
<RAOF> How's that going? Found the magical intel fences?
<mlankhorst> well because it's dma-buf it's brilliant, even if I don't find it I can use it with intel
<mlankhorst> dma-buf can share with cpu too :)
<RAOF> Handy :)
<mlankhorst> that's why I love it, but I'm hoping for more feedback so I have more confidence it will work with radeon too in hardware
<RAOF> Have I mentioned before that Mesa's habit of including calls to pkg-config in their makefiles is infuriating? :X
<mlankhorst> direct calls?
<RAOF> Yes; their configure is a lie.
<mlankhorst> I pity the person who wants to cross compile mesa :)
<mlankhorst> well looks like radeon has a WAIT_REG_MEM and a MEM_WRITE, perfect
<mlankhorst> it has a 16-byte alignment which is fine, nvidia has the same requirement
<bjsnider> tjaalton, how's the fix for 999910 coming along?
<tjaalton> bjsnider: it's in pre-proposed
<tjaalton> and upstream 3.2-queue
<bjsnider> is it possible to grab it early?
<tjaalton> yes, check kernel-ppa-pre-proposed
<bjsnider> cool
<tjaalton> it seems to have daily builds, if there have been changes to git
<tjaalton> it also has wacom intuos5-support backported :)
<bryceh> mlankhorst, heh now you're famous on phoronix ;-)
<mlankhorst> weeee
<mlankhorst> bryceh: I've given up a long time ago on getting it into wine, now branched off my sound work entirely :)
 * bryceh nods
<bjsnider> mlankhorst, perhaps you could employ violence to get your pulseaudio driver accepted
<mlankhorst> ah of course, the git push --violent option
<mlankhorst> bjsnider: it costs less energy to keep developing out of tree :)
<bjsnider> git push --violent dispatches nameless, faceless goons to play street bsaeball on your enemies though
<mlankhorst> seems to not be implemented here :(
<bjsnider> i'm using an experimental branch invented in chicago in the 1920s
#ubuntu-x 2012-06-28
<mlankhorst> morning
<RAOF> Howdie ho!
<mlankhorst> oh my, phoronix forums that had an 'article' about my winepulse provides diamonds of insight
<mlankhorst> 'YOU are the piece of shit. Nobody would blow you anything, since you probably have a 1-inch penis. Go fuck yourself and kill yourself or die in a fire you pathetic, piece of shit loser.'
<mlankhorst> (one of the repliers there to another)
<tjaalton> quality
<mlankhorst> unfortunately it is, I can't find anything wrong with the spelling. Only the assumption that everyone on the internet has a penis is wrong.
<mlankhorst> the rest seems just as bad, nobody knowledgeable about the topic replying, thought I'd give looking at the comments a tree :s
<mlankhorst> try*
<mlankhorst> RAOF: well enough i915 work for now, any ideas for what to work on? :)
<tjaalton> tons of bugs
 * mlankhorst shakes head at nvidia bug still not fixed :P
<mlankhorst> oh I get to start over on prime, making sure locking is correct first before going further
<mlankhorst> *any* call to drm_gem_object_unreference must be done with prime lock held on shared dma-bufs. :\
<mlankhorst> which means auditing i915, exynos, radeon, udl, nouveau.. eep
<ara> bryceh, ping
<bryceh> ara, yep
<mlankhorst> bryceh: and third time to start over with synch here :)
<bryceh> mlankhorst, yeah +1 on bugs :-)
<mlankhorst> synchronization is hard..
<mlankhorst> bryceh: the crtc_id corruption in nouveau for 3.4 is interesting https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43353 
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 43353 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "nouveau will not load or boot" [Normal,New]
<mlankhorst> wish I could trigger it
 * bryceh nods
<bdmurray> mlankhorst: bug 941953 task for precise should not be fix released mlankhorst ... in progress would be fine then when it goes to -proposed it would move to fix committed and then when copied to -updates move to fix released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941953 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu Precise) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in WriteToClient() with buf = 0x100000000 from ProcXIGetProperty()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941953
<mlankhorst> bdmurray: ok I'll change status
<mlankhorst> ah you already did :)
<bdmurray> is the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics supposed to be for -proposed or -backports?
<mlankhorst> proposed, it's fixes from the 1.6 branch
<bdmurray> including one for bug 972927 which seems like it deliberately wasn't fixed for precise
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972927 in gueco "Verificación de documentación de formulario de autenticación" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972927
<bdmurray> er bug 972727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972727 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu Quantal) "Synaptics Clickpad functionalities incomplete: Right button area" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972727
<mlankhorst> erm I reverted that iirc
<bdmurray> oh it might have just shown up in the changelog
<mlankhorst> debian/patches/130_dont_enable_rightbutton_area.patch
<bdmurray> okay, the scope of changes feels more like a microrelease to me
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#New_upstream_microreleases
<mlankhorst> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/log/?h=synaptics-1.6-branch going from 1.6.0 to 1.6.2 so you would be right
<mlankhorst> brb have to get something from store before it closes
<mlankhorst> bdmurray: ok back :)
<tjaalton> and again apport fails to send a crasher to lp
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> running unity --replace crashed the xserver
<tjaalton> after I tried to recover from a blank screen after resume (killing indicator-printers-service seemed to finally bring it back)
<mlankhorst> :\
<mlankhorst> grr @ xserver still crashing btw
<tjaalton> orly
<tjaalton> bryceh: btw, apport asked the questions twice, that shouldn't be normal?
<bryceh> tjaalton, no it shouldn't be normal.  I understand it's a fault of whoopsie daisy rather than the apport hook itself.  bdmurray probably knows more about this
<tjaalton> ahh alright
<bryceh> dingding, alpha-2 is released.  
<tjaalton> whee
<bryceh> time to upload all our X breakage :-)
<tjaalton> was just about to ask that :)
<mlankhorst> gogo
<mlankhorst> testing? We do it in production :)
<Sarvatt> planning on that synaptics thats in git?
<Sarvatt> because i dont think that'll work right with 1.12
<mlankhorst> input api wasn't bumped for 1.12 right?
<Sarvatt> 125_option_rec_revert.patch
<Sarvatt> 12.04 didn't have the full 1.12 input abi
<mlankhorst> oh
<mlankhorst> bryceh: maybe we want to rebuild that before copying over then?
<tjaalton> just upload and it'll build itself?
<tjaalton> oh well, doesn't matter
<tjaalton> copying is easy
<tjaalton> for some
<tjaalton> needing special powers :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: i think it implies removing that patch then
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: guess so, don't see a mention of when it was added
<tjaalton> oh there it is
<tjaalton> yeah, drop it
<mlankhorst> I'll temporarily add xorg 1.12 to build-depends and depends then
<mlankhorst> cnd: any other patches we ought to drop?
<mlankhorst> guessing 126_ubuntu_xi22.patch is unneeded too
<tjaalton> right
<mlankhorst> 124* too I think
<tjaalton> you don't need to bump the depends
<tjaalton> b-depends is enough
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> pushed without the 124, I want confirmation first, so keep in for now
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: can you upload to proposed?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: yup
<tjaalton> hmm, the stack is in proposed and not staging?
<mlankhorst> think so
<tjaalton> yup
<tjaalton> there
<johanbr> The linux-image-3.5.0-2-generic kernel in xorg-edgers for precise breaks sound for me (pulseaudio hangs). Is this a known problem?
#ubuntu-x 2012-06-29
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 ) . i have looked at logs  - found nothing. i have tried to add "nomodeset" to grub menu item , has not helped... but at next start after starting with nomodeset it loads nirmally, as i remember... any ideas? we need gma 3600 driver just for correct resoluti
<qdb>  on 1024 600, and there  it  is, just there is black screen appear
<tjaalton> RAOF: is 1.12 ready to enter quantal?
<tjaalton> or is it best left for after the weekend..
<RAOF> tjaalton: You might want to try “apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core” ☺
<tjaalton> RAOF: ah :)
<tjaalton> and I might want to try to actually upgrade to quantal too..
<RAOF> It got shunted out after the A2 freeze ended.
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> hmm, I uploaded -synaptics to proposed
<tjaalton> probably should've pushed it straight to quantal then, especially since it b-depends on 1.12
<tjaalton> so it would've just waited if it wasn't available
<mlankhorst> morning P)
<jcristau> heya
<jcristau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/785368 seems to affect lucid, would you consider fixing it there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785368 in mesa (Ubuntu) "dri not working with ltsp on natty" [Medium,Fix released]
 * jcristau LD_PRELOADs the squeeze libGL for now.
<tjaalton> don't see why not. have you tested the patch?
<jcristau> well i fixed it in squeeze last september
<tjaalton> ok
<jcristau> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git;a=blob;f=debian/patches/08_glx-ignore-BadRequest-errors-from-DRI2Connect.diff;h=ab0f6701c550c0bd9453b68284624507e070bbbe;hb=40f332c65bf0ae454c9c0a07d3e87c671422cde0 should apply to lucid without too much trouble
<tjaalton> i've added a lucid task
<jcristau> since they're both on 7.7.1
<mlankhorst> lucid still supported? :(
<tjaalton> a year to go
<tjaalton> or 10 months
<mlankhorst> guess it makes sense for transitioning over to precise
<tjaalton> in this case the fix is known, but for bugs where you'd need to chase down commits.. nah
<tjaalton> nearly closed bug 1018706 due to that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018706 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Intel X4500 display driver crashes X when loading an URL in Firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018706
<tjaalton> hmm, for cases like this tags would be nice
<tjaalton> guess I'll just pull the source package
<mlankhorst> well fortunately we would have the backported stack next time we could point to
<tjaalton> right
<mlankhorst> although I hope we won't port the lts+1 to previous lts right?
<tjaalton> nono :)
<tjaalton> 46.3 GiB will be downloaded into archive.
<tjaalton> Downloading 37877 archive files using 10 threads...
<tjaalton> mirroring sid takes time..
<tjaalton> just for sbuild :)
<tjaalton> anyone got 'parallel=n' working with sbuild?
<tjaalton> it doesn't honor DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS here
<RAOF> It worked last time I tried it?
<RAOF> Oh!
<RAOF> sbuild -j5
<mlankhorst> morning
<tjaalton> RAOF: oh.. thanks
<tjaalton> the build environment does get DEB_BUILD_OPIONS but they're not used
<tjaalton> anyway, glad if this works
<mlankhorst> so mess up TTM today or not? :)
<mlankhorst> deadlock problem was solved by delayed fput interestingly enough, so next kernel
<tjaalton> jcristau: uploaded
<tjaalton> build-tested
<jcristau> tjaalton: awesome, thanks a lot
<jcristau> i can glxinfo-test an amd64 libgl1-mesa-glx deb once it's built
<mlankhorst> RAOF: it's still useful to work on the prime stuff right? Feels like I'm at my third attempt from scratch now
<tjaalton> yeah, needs someone (*cough* RAOF *cough*) to accept it to proposed
<jcristau> sneaky :)
<mlankhorst> but at this point I learned all the requirements to prevent deadlocks, the locking one will be solved in 3.6, none of the dma-buf operations except import/export/destroy may take another lock to prevent deadlocks.
<mlankhorst> destroy will potentially deadlock on current kernels but the work from https://lwn.net/Articles/494158/ will cause it to be fixed without needing any additional code :)
<tjaalton> meh, -j isn't settable in .sbuildrc
<tjaalton> time for an alias then
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: or fix sbuild?
<jcristau> incidentally:
<jcristau> 00:31 < rleigh> I'm working an sbuild upload prior to the freeze.  I've pushed fixes for #629109, #663089, #665215, #665372, #673676, #675861 and #676475 
<jcristau>                 tonight.
<jcristau> 00:32 < rleigh> I'll look at #529281, #637931, #641065, #662785, #673009, #674669 and #676834 tomorrow evening.
<jcristau> 00:32 < rleigh> If there's anything else you'd like looking into for wheezy, please let me know!
<jcristau> :)
<tjaalton> jcristau: oh :)
<tjaalton> though looks like -j doesn't work either
<tjaalton> wth
<tjaalton> oh it's the package that's faulty
<tjaalton> still, wth :)
<tjaalton> hmm so the package needs the NUMJOBS/MAKEFLAGS stuff, even if using dh?
<tjaalton> oh, --parallel
<tjaalton> finally :)
<tjaalton> though in this case libtool wasn't happy in the end
<bjsnider> tjaalton, unfortunately, the .27 kernel doesn't fix 999910 for me. still crashes about once a day
<tjaalton> bjsnider: oh..
<tjaalton> you still get a hard hang and can't get to the machine remotely?
<bjsnider> right
<tjaalton> has any mainline kernel worked?
<tjaalton> and is it a laptop or desktop?
<bjsnider> desktop
<tjaalton> ok
<bjsnider> i just built it a week ago
<tjaalton> and using just the igp?
<bjsnider> i am going to have to try the latest kernel
<bjsnider> yep, just the ivybridge chip
<tjaalton> ok, cool
<bjsnider> what kernel were you pulling code from?
<tjaalton> the workaround was from 3.3-rc1
<tjaalton> but 3.3.x wasn't stable, so it regressed there somehow
<tjaalton> 3.4-rc1 was stable again
<bjsnider> alrigth i'll just grab whatever linus released most recently
<bjsnider> and report whether it fixed the issue
<bjsnider> later today that is
<tjaalton> cool
<tjaalton> well, give it some time. also, can you reproduce it faster by running the silly gzip/glxgears -script?
<johanbr> Hi. The linux-image-3.5.0-2-generic kernel in xorg-edgers for precise breaks sound for me (pulseaudio hangs). Is this a known problem?
<tjaalton> johanbr: no idea, but check http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/06/call-for-testing-1210-kernel-on-1204.html
<tjaalton> probably would need to purge edgers first
<johanbr> tjaalton, ahh, thank you, I'll see if that kernel works better
<tjaalton> it's the same kernel
<tjaalton> the point was that ther's a procedure for reporting issues..
<tjaalton> +e
<johanbr> oh :)
<johanbr> then I'll try reporting the issue :)
<tjaalton> good :)
<bjsnider> tjaalton, you said in the bug report that you were git bisecting looking for the commit that stabilizes the intel driver, but isn't that git bisect in reverse? isn't it usually that y ou're looking backwards to find the regression?
<tjaalton> bjsnider: i think it works both ways. and I bumped to this commit by accident, by going through the commit list
<tjaalton> didn't get to git-bisect at all, which was a relief
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 ) . i have looked at logs  - found nothing. i have tried to add "nomodeset" to grub menu item , has not helped... but at next start after starting with nomodeset it loads nirmally, as i remember... any ideas? we need gma 3600 driver just for correct resoluti
<qdb>  on 1024 600, and there  it  is, just there is black screen appear
<tjaalton> qdb: file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<tjaalton> ahh
<mlankhorst> powervr? Ouch..
<tjaalton> yeah don't bother, i guess :/
<qdb> wait , this is about ubuntu quantal
<qdb> i copied this from #ubuntu+1
<tjaalton> does precise work?
<qdb> older versions do not have gma 3600 driver enabled
<tjaalton> then you'd be better off reporting it upstream i think
<tjaalton> is it cedartrail?
<mlankhorst> do they still ship new machines with powervr? 
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> CDV..
<mlankhorst> :S
<tjaalton> ah, so it is cedartrail
<tjaalton> if wikipedia is to be trusteed
<tjaalton> -e
<Sarvatt> qdb: try adding GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text to /etc/default/grub, sudo update-grub and reboot, that'll get rid of vt.handoff=7
<Sarvatt> (get rid of nomodeset if you still have it there too at the same time)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, hey did you get a chance to turn on SNA in edgers?
<Sarvatt> bryceh: by default? its on so you can pick it in xorg.conf, didn't make it default
<Sarvatt> i'll turn it on by default now
<Sarvatt> and put a big note on the ppa page about how to change it back (didn't work right here yesterday)
<Sarvatt> ok its up now in quantal
<bryceh> thanks
 * mlankhorst prepares for incoming complaints ;)
<mlankhorst> http://littlebigdetails.com/post/20286226116/mac-osx-the-world-map-displayed-within-the-data
<mlankhorst> bryceh: so erm what is the official solution for powervr machines, don't support? :S
<qdb> thank you , i ll try
<bryceh> mlankhorst, right no support
<tjaalton> there's some modesetting support in the kernel but that's it
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah if pandaboard is powervr too I can imagine the whole no support thing, corrupts and crashes without doing anything
<mlankhorst> pretty sure that changing resolution twice caused a kernel panic.
<qdb> Sarvatt, it works, thank you
<tjaalton> wha.. managed to get a soft cpu lock, audio on a loop, display frozen, could ssh in
<tjaalton> then after a minute or so business as usual
<tjaalton> no gpu reset
<bjsnider> tjaalton, with the ivybridge chip?
<tjaalton> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> i'll try waiting a minute next time
<tjaalton> i had accidentally minimized all windows via alt-tabbing, and then I restored them by going through all the workspaces, and after restoring one fullscreen window it froze
<bjsnider> you're using the .27 kernel?
<tjaalton> no, mine (-26 plus the three commits)
<tjaalton> aka -90
<bryceh> mlankhorst, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1019131 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019131 in mesa (Ubuntu) "vsync should be enabled by default for nvidia" [Undecided,New]
<mlankhorst> shouldn't that be done by compiz?
<bryceh> dunno
<Sarvatt> ddx it looks like, GLXVblank wasn't enabled by default because it needed a newish kernel in 2010 but safe to safe it could be now?
<bjsnider> it needs to be done in xorg.conf for nouveau
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/xf86-video-nouveau/commit/?id=70f0d2c886ceaa965ca4864788f4dd8e8f757a92
<mlankhorst> might be
<mlankhorst> but im not sure i think calim was working on nvc0 for that
<Sarvatt> safe to say it could be rather
<mlankhorst> but I'm all for enabling vsync, real 3d is going to have to wait for a bit
#ubuntu-x 2012-06-30
<Sarvatt> RAOF, mlankhorst: check out one of the newest entries in the steam app database - http://cdr.thebronasium.com/app/4
<Sarvatt> linux client for the steam summer sale? :)
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: doubt it, they already tested portal on linux
<mlankhorst> seems more like what they use for the linux dedicated servers though
<Sarvatt> ah that lists been around for awhile, they just added more games to it
#ubuntu-x 2012-07-01
<mlankhorst> what to do with a sru if verification passes but nvidia drivers (potentially) regress with the fix? bug 1009629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009629 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Precise) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in DeliverRawEvent()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009629
<mlankhorst> RAOF: oh hey gtx 560 is fixed with https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commit;h=9bd0c15fcfb42f6245447c53347d65ad9e72080b :-)
<Azelphur> I'm having an issue with wine, it throws an X error for any application at all (even winecfg), I asked in #winehq and they said it was probably that my 32bit libgl version isn't the same as my kernel module, is there anyone that would know how to fix that?
<Azelphur> Also I'm on the X-Swat PPA, that may be relevant
<RAOF> mlankhorst: That looks like it doesn't actually regress nvidia. Binary drivers replacing bits of X, we hates them!
#ubuntu-x 2013-06-24
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: FYI, your mesa uploads for #1175533 version-collided with the mesa updates currently in the archive
<mlankhorst> ugh!
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: not planning on any more patches to mesa are you?
<mdeslaur> nope, no open security issues right now
<mdeslaur> you'll have to merge in my latest changes to your -proposed packages though, not just bump the version number
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: sorry about that
<mlankhorst> i know
<mlankhorst> https://plus.google.com/104877287288155269055/posts/3zjtEZRvfuN
<mlankhorst> "thanks WebGL for turning all the out of bounds access and buffer overflows in Mesa into security bugs, thus making them something I have to deal with."
<mdeslaur> hehe, yes :)
<tjaalton> win 25
<tjaalton> uh
<mlankhorst> I'll re-upload in a bit
<hyperair> Sarvatt: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59941 <-- just to reconfirm, you don't build the i965g driver, do you?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 59941 in Video(DRI - Intel) "Frequent GPU hangs since v3.9" [Normal,Reopened]
#ubuntu-x 2013-06-25
<RAOF> hyperair: Not in the main archive, no. I don't think it's built in xorg-edgers, either.
<hyperair> RAOF: yeah, i thought so.
 * hyperair feels a little annoyed that his bug got closed with the accusation of using i965g
#ubuntu-x 2013-06-26
<hyperair> Sarvatt: is it normal to see artifacts in qt-gtk widgets with xorg-edgers?
#ubuntu-x 2013-06-28
<c10ud> hey, I'm trying to use the nvidia-experimental-310 driver in precise with backported raring 3.8 kernel
<c10ud> but dkms fails
<c10ud> i've seen there's a patch for raring: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-310/+bug/1166639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576648 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1166639 package nvidia-* failed to install/upgrade: nvidia-* kernel module failed to build (Unable to determine the target kernel version.)" [High,Triaged]
<c10ud> any chance it can be backported too? if you could tell me where that conftest.sh is I could update it by hand and see if it does the trick here
<tseliot> c10ud: if you can wait, we'll backport the latest stable driver
<c10ud> tseliot, I can wait, I was just wondering what was wrong..that patch doesn't seem to make dkms happy though
<tseliot> c10ud: we'll just go with the 319 series and drop 310
<c10ud> now I get meaningful errors atleast http://pastebin.com/5bvVJSXn :)
<c10ud> tseliot, any ETA/ppa?
<tseliot> c10ud: they are already in Saucy. I think they will be available in July in a PPA and then in the 12.04.3 release in August
<c10ud> ew, I'll see if I find some prepackaged nvidia-319 for precise or I'll revert back to 3.2.0 then, thanks
<c10ud> alright, in precise kernel 3.8 + nvidia 319 from xorg-edgers work perfectly :)
#ubuntu-x 2013-06-29
<Azelphur> Hey folks, attempting to do something a little interesting. I'm using xrandr --fb to increase the framebuffer size beyond the size of my display, I'm then using x11vnc -clip to VNC in from my android tablet, effectively using my android tablet as a second screen, it sort of works, however window contents don't render, and the graphics are generally a bit buggy. Any ideas?
<Azelphur> mouse behaviour is really odd, too
<Azelphur> looks like it's basically not rendering outside the first display area, there's some artifacts, but nothing else gets drawn.
#ubuntu-x 2013-06-30
<checkin> hi
<checkin> I am unable to toggle wireless on/off, mute/unmute, play/pause using Front operation panel LED keys on my Toshiba Qosmio F60. Currently I need to enable WiFi/Bluetooth from Windows for it to work. Fn+F8 toggle works as soft block/unblock only if I have already enabled WiFi under Windows. Any ideas as how this can be done? I have tried Ubuntu 13.04 as well. The only LED Touch button that works under Ubuntu is the Volume Up/Down but
<tjaalton> hardly a problem in x
#ubuntu-x 2014-06-23
<mlankhorst> RAOF: ping?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Pong
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Although you'll have better luck when it's not 8:30pm :)
#ubuntu-x 2014-06-24
<mlankhorst> RAOF: oh just saying I landed mesa 10.2 and some smoke tests appeared to work
<RAOF> Ah, sweet.
<mlankhorst> RAOF: oh btw, do you want to port xmir to 1.16?
<mlankhorst> seems that it's possible to use the glamor code, killing the need for the awful xorg hacks :P
#ubuntu-x 2014-06-25
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Yeah, I've actually been developing against trunk (when priorities allow), so I don't so much need to port to 1.16 as to create a proper debian patch.
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Some of the awful xorg hacks will remain, but fewer of them :)
<mlankhorst> RAOF: what about server supplied fd's? there's support for that now :P
<RAOF> Server supplied fds, ie: DRI3 / Present?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<RAOF> I was hoping to not bother about that.
<jcristau> i thought server supplied fds were really logind-supplied fds, ie the thing that lets you get input without being root
<jcristau> am i confusing it with something else?
<mlankhorst> yeah but iirc mir needs to supply fd's too
<RAOF> Oh, I can totally do that.
<RAOF> And by “do that”, I mean, “Use Mir's input, so we don't have to do that at all”
<mlankhorst> but I'm rewriting the xkbcomp caching patch, tad annoying. :P
<mlankhorst> after that I'll throw up a mirless 1.16 in x-staging
<RAOF> Hm. Didn't equivalent functionality land upstream? Why doesn't it just get dropped?
<mlankhorst> Did it? not as far as I'm aware of..
<RAOF> Hm, maybe it didn't.
<RAOF> I wonder why I thought it did.
<mlankhorst> looks like I need to get libepoxy MIR'd too :(
<RAOF> Woot!
#ubuntu-x 2015-06-22
<alkisg> With an i5 and this VGA: "0:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0042] (rev 18)"...
<alkisg> get-edid | parse-edid fails with a CRT monitor
<alkisg> So I only get 1024x768@60, how can I get that to @85Hz? Only with a custom xorg.conf?
<alkisg> Ubuntu 12.04, with the backported lts-trusty kernel+xorg
<tjaalton> custom xorg.conf
<work_alkisg> Thank you tjaalton
#ubuntu-x 2015-06-25
<sverdy> Sarvatt, do you know when the following pkgs will land in trusty proposed: xserver-xorg-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-vivid ?
<tjaalton> sverdy: xserver-xorg-lts-vivid and libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid already are there, the third one doesn't exist
<sverdy> tjaalton, thanks. Do you know when the 3rd one will be added? Or is it just not needed?
<tjaalton> not needed, since the original package is a transitional dummy package (=empty)
<Dv108> New to all this. I have a windows xp touchscreen till, have installed ubuntu, but the touchscreen is not working. I think it's a serial elo screen, what to do?
<ricotz> tjaalton, \o/ the missing lts-vivid piece :)
<tjaalton> ricotz: missing how?
<tjaalton> the docs say one thing
<tjaalton> to run apt-get manually, but that doesn't work with the vivid stack
<ricotz> tjaalton, i meant xorg-lts-vivid which wasn't available until now
<ricotz> btw looks like libwayland-egl1-mesa isn't pulled by default
#ubuntu-x 2016-06-29
<ricotz> mamarley, hi, I started uploading 361.45.18
<mamarley> ricotz: Ah, OK.  Sorry, I was asleep.
<ricotz> mamarley, don't worry
<ricotz> tseliot, please note the 361.45.18 release and the available tarballs in the ppa
<tseliot> ricotz: ok, thanks
<ricotz> tseliot, is it intended that xenial still has the snap-patched 361 package in proposed?
<tseliot> ricotz: not really, nobody has ever rejected that
<tseliot> only an admin can
<ricotz> should be done then! ;)
<tseliot> yep
#ubuntu-x 2017-06-28
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-381.10.10-Vulkan
<ricotz> tjaalton, looks like there is a vulkan 1.0.51 tag ;) https://github.com/KhronosGroup/Vulkan-LoaderAndValidationLayers/releases
<tjaalton> nice
<mamarley> Odd, that driver is actually based on an older release (381.10) than the last Vulkan development driver (381.26.03).
#ubuntu-x 2017-06-29
<soee_> mamarley: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-384-Linux-Beta :)
<mamarley> soee_: I will package this once I get home from work in a few minutes. :)
<soee_> :D
<mamarley> soee_: Interestingly, there does not seem to be an ARM build of this driver.
<soee_> mamarley: is it important ? :)
<mamarley> Only if you use it on an ARM device.
<mamarley> It also changes how the Vulkan ICD is handled, which is taking a bit of effort to fix.
<mamarley> soee_: I've gotten it packaged and tested on one of my systems, but I really need some food before I do the rest of the Ubuntu releases and upload.
<soee_> i need only amd84
<soee_> *64
<soee_> :)
<mamarley> soee_: It is uploaded to my staging PPA.
<mamarley> It does seem to have a bug that causes flashing/flickering sometimes when the PowerMizer performance level decreases on GTX970 though.  I have reported this issue.
<soee_> only GTX970?
<mamarley> Haven't tested it anywhere else yet, though I would expect it affects the entire GTX900 series at least.
<soee_> i'm on 1060
<soee_> will install it now, lets hope they didn't break kernel 4.12 support
<soee_> hmm it is still building :)
<mamarley> The issue may also be limited to DisplayPort monitors and/or very high-bitrate monitors.  Initial testing of the NVS5400M in my laptop does not show the problem there.
#ubuntu-x 2017-06-30
<soee_> mamarley: i had that feeling that with new driver all is a bit slower
<soee_> for example Dying Light i tried yesterday loaded 20x longer than usually 
<soee_> but i must verify if it is driver issue
#ubuntu-x 2020-06-23
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, what happened to 390.138 and 440.100?
#ubuntu-x 2020-06-24
<ricotz> tseliot, https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/drivers/unix/linux-amd64-display-archive/ ;-)
